# DIOR Lovers Thread ~ Post Purchases, Questions, Chit Chat...



## it'sanaddiction

I know there are other Dior Lovers out there  I would love to see everyones purchases, swatches or items they already have!

Nordies has some new palettes for the Holidays, check em out 












I have this one from last year, the colors were different though.





I have this lip palette from last year too, colors look the same.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Oh my god, I have to have that brush set...to go with the Chanel set. 

I'm honestly not really familiar with Dior makeup outside of their mascaras (Blackout, Diorshow, Exstase) and their lipsticks.  The mascaras flake and smear on me, but I love the Dior Addict High Shine lippies - I have almost all of them.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I know I have to have it too!

Since I started this thread, I should list my favorites! I think everyone should try one of the quint eye shadow palettes. The shadows are so velvety, I love them!

I also love the mascaras I've tried, Diorshow, Iconic and Extase, my fav is the Extase.

I've also had good luck with the Capture Totale skincare, both eye and face.


----------



## karester

I have 3 Dior products, all lip ones.  I have the Rouge Dior Lipcolors in Dolce Vita Pink and Rouge Blossom.  I also have the Sérum De Rouge in Raspberry Serum.  The first two are the newest and therefore I haven't had much time to play with them.  I like the Raspberry Serum though.


----------



## Samia

Love Dior! I haven't purchased anything recently but do a ton of Dior addict Lipglosses and a couple of their palettes. I love their products but feel the colors don't do too much for my skin tone.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Love dior ^^^ i need that new make-up !! I going to the store tonight !!! _


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I have the brush set from last year. Loving the red. I wonder if they are gonna do a charm this year. Pretty please 

I recently bought Dior Lip Glow lip balm. I love the packaging(Dior gets me every time) and I like the product. As for the claims of capturing your true lip color after applying it...still waiting on that. lol!


----------



## girlygirl3

*samia *- I agree with you that the colors don't really do much on my skintone.  I really love the quints and they still tempt me!

*it'sanaddiction* - Thanks for starting the thread!  I LOVE that brush set - full size brushes on shorter handles.  How cool!  By the way, you recently purchased a lipgloss that I adored but I don't see it anywhere!  Was it an exclusive?

I use the waterproof eye liners in Trinidad (black) and Intense Brown.  I love their lasting power.  I love them more than UD's 24/7 ones. 

Also, I purchased a perfume at a duty free shop in mexico some years ago and I love it!  I think it's called Dior Star?  At least it has a symbol of a star after Dior.  I haven't seen it anywhere in the US.  Does anyone else have this?


----------



## nicci404

I haven't purchased anything from Dior in awhile...

I used the Air Flash foundation for about a year. Recently tried Dior Forever foundation - it did last a long time but I didn't like the finish of it  

I thought I would have a lip gloss or lipstick from Dior but I don't...kind of surprised. Maybe I should start...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Girlygirl, No I've not seen that perfume. The lipgloss was an Ultra Gloss in Tailored Mauve. I don't know if it is LE, but I think it was part of this years Fall collection. I had a hard time tracking it down and finally found it at Macys.com. I just checked and they don't have it anymore 

DeeDee, I bought the Lip GLow Balm too. It's okay, I don't find myself using it much.


----------



## Deborah1986

_i bought some new dior make-up tomorrow pictures_


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^can't wait to see your goodies.


----------



## sweetart

I saw those dior holiday palettes at nordstroms over the weekend! I  the red packaging!

I haven't been buying much from Dior but I do love what I have (quints, nude powder,  star powders  and lip gloss!

I recently picked up one of the new? rouge lipsticks in a GORGEOUS pinky nude shade (Beige Indecise) and am very impressed with how moisturizing it was! I really like the newer packaging too. I'd buy more if they had a better selection of lighter shades.


----------



## black orchid

I really, really adore Dior
I had/have Air Flash foundation, 3 addict gloss, one addict lip polish, eye pencil, maskaras (classic diorshow and iconic), one LE eye palette, the new eye palette misty mauve, diorshow powder/blush (this product has the most fabulous package ever), 4 addict rouge, shimmer, duo shadow, nude concealer...i think that's all i have but these days i am going to buy some brushes

And of course perfumes....hypnotic poison, addict, miss cherie, sweet sun


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm a huge Dior make up fan, while I use a bunch of different brands for different things, I use the most of Dior, I think they're really underrated as a  make-up line.  Their eye products are the best in my opinion.  My favorite mascara is actually Givenchy Phenomen'eyes but my eyeliner, shadows etc are all Dior, I think they're fantastic


----------



## luv2smilexo

those holiday sets look absolutely fantastic but I've been pretty turned off by dior eyeshadows because they seem very frosty.  I will have to see those in person.


----------



## siworae

I want the brush set!  It would be great for travel.


----------



## Deborah1986

_This is the holiday set for 2010 i heard november 15th comes it out.
It cost 85 euro._


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^When I first saw that I went to pre order then opted out...it is too cute though.


----------



## Deborah1986

_my new goodies





blush number 733 
Dior addict ultra gloss flash number 686
eye shadow effet lissant crystal white number 006_


----------



## beauty k addict

oct 15th here in Canada. i told my fave dior makeup artist to put one aside for me in case it gets sold out quickly! 




Deborah1986 said:


> _This is the holiday set for 2010 i heard november 15th comes it out.
> It cost 85 euro._





i'm getting the pink gold(s) 



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^When I first saw that I went to pre order then opted out...it is too cute though.


----------



## Deborah1986

beauty k addict said:


> oct 15th here in Canada. i told my fave dior makeup artist to put one aside for me in case it gets sold out quickly!


 

_wow so soon sadly here in the netherlands in november.._


----------



## beauty k addict

deborah.. don't worry i'll post a pic the minute i get mine!


----------



## Deborah1986

beauty k addict said:


> deborah.. don't worry i'll post a pic the minute i get mine!


 
_yeah you are so lucky !!! _
_November 15th i  run to the shop so i will be first to get it is so pretty_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

deborah - love your new goodies! Is the eyeshadow sparkly or just a hint of shimmer?


----------



## Deborah1986

it'sanaddiction said:


> deborah - love your new goodies! Is the eyeshadow sparkly or just a hint of shimmer?


 
_thank you  it's very sparkly ! lots of glitter_


----------



## eminere

Loving the new J'Adore ad and Charlize's new look:


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

My birthday is coming up and I'm going to ask for the brush set and the miniaudiere.

Hopefully I get both.


----------



## girlygirl3

I saw the brush set and thought How Cute!  I wish it were a tad bit lower in price


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I had a dream about the miniaudiere last night.

That's really f'd up.


----------



## merekat703

I love dior lipgloss in #157 and the nail polish has to be the best I have ever used! My fave is the cherry blossom!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I had a dream about the miniaudiere last night.
> 
> That's really f'd up.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Had to share a pic of my new polish! #226 Timeless Gold. There are 2 new golds just released, the other one is darker, almost brown.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Look at this! A collectors eyeshadow and lipstick set. I am sooo tempted, but it has a hefty price ($90.00). It's a Neiman Marcus Exclusive.


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^  wow it's beautiful !_


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ That set is very pretty!

I'm also loving those nail polishes!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I saw that set, it's adorable.  But whenever make up comes with pictures or a design I try to not mess it up lol


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ Oh, good point.  I'd probably be the same!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I know, I would not be able to use it!


----------



## eminere

That's odd - that eyeshadow palette was originally a Selfridges London exclusive.  Guess sales must've been below expectations.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

eminere;16914318 said:
			
		

> That's odd - that eyeshadow palette was originally a Selfridges London exclusive. *Guess sales must've been below expectations*.


 
I noticed that with another Dior beauty charms as well. I know I didn't jump at the Lady Dior charm until they cut the price in half. I don't think Dior realizes that people are double thinking when it comes to how they spend their $$$.


----------



## babyontheway

Wow- it is beautiful!  I saw the other color (I think) on NM.com.  If you do a mani/pedi, will you post pics so I can see the color on your nail?  TIA


it'sanaddiction said:


> *Had to share a pic of my new polish! #226 Timeless Gold. There are 2 new golds just released, the other one is darker, almost brown.*


----------



## krazydaisy

I want the Dior brush set!!!!!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here is Timeless Gold. Sorry for the reflections, but I think it's still a good representation.


----------



## [coco]

Aaaaahhh gosh this thread is dangerous!
I'm trying to stay away from buying Dior eye shadows and lip gloss!

I recently threw out 4 eye shadow palettes, 2 bronzers, 2 blushes... they weren't even half used but 3/4 years old. Boo.
You can imagine how much I still have. SOOO addictive!


----------



## [coco]

krazydaisy said:


> I want the Dior brush set!!!!!!!!



The older version of the brush set is better than the new one in my opinion. The stout face brush isn't as nice as part of the 'set' as compared to the long handle of the older one.

I have the leather case and have slotted a few extra Dior brushes inside (foundation, the larger eye shadow etc)... and I LOVE IT!

You should get it .


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is Timeless Gold. Sorry for the reflections, but I think it's still a good representation.


 
So pretty!  So glad I'm not good at doing my own manicures or I'd get this!


----------



## Deborah1986

beauty k addict said:


> oct 15th here in Canada. i told my fave dior makeup artist to put one aside for me in case it gets sold out quickly!


 
_and did you buy it? pictures?_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got this High Shine Lipstick #352 Champagne Blush. In the tube it looks like a coral pink, on me it is a light pink. Lots of shine, just what I was looking for!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I have the 5-Colour Eyeshadow - Night Dust 790 and then an Addict Ultra Gloss in Reflect(I think it's discontinued now). I'm looking to Dior for my next eyeshadow and another eyeshadow palette purchase!


----------



## [coco]

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got this High Shine Lipstick #352 Champagne Blush. In the tube it looks like a coral pink, on me it is a light pink. Lots of shine, just what I was looking for!



Love this! I find the color lighter too, but you can layer it up .
I put the lip maximizer over it and it is gloss city!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, after swearing off the 5-couleur palettes for a while, I've gone and purchased the GOLD Edition palette!  I love it!  It's gorgeous!

I also picked up:  Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum and Skin Flash Radiance Booster Pen which I've used before and I'm glad I re-discovered it!


----------



## girlygirl3

I forgot to mention that I also picked up Escale a Portofino EDT.  Love it too!


----------



## krazydaisy

The  more research I do on the brush set the more I do not want it. coco is right, the quality is not as good


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, after swearing off the 5-couleur palettes for a while, I've gone and purchased the GOLD Edition palette! I love it! It's gorgeous!
> 
> I also picked up: Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum and Skin Flash Radiance Booster Pen which I've used before and I'm glad I re-discovered it!


 
I just placed an order at Sephora for the  5 Golds palette! Can't wait to get it!

I also really wanted the lipgloss from the Holiday Collection - Pink Stiletto - but Sephora doesn't have it.


----------



## sw0pp

I'm using the Blackout Waterproof Mascara right now. While it gives my lashes more Volume and Lenght, it decurls my painstakingly, artificially curled lashes a bit at the tips, weighing them down... just FYI if anyone else uses lash curlers. The cheapo Yves Rocher Mascara WP holds my curl better, so weird


----------



## nekonat

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, after swearing off the 5-couleur palettes for a while, I've gone and purchased the GOLD Edition palette!  I love it!  It's gorgeous!
> 
> I also picked up:  Diorshow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum and Skin Flash Radiance Booster Pen which I've used before and I'm glad I re-discovered it!



Is it super shimmery? I'm debating between this one and the Guerlain Rue des Francs...


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just placed an order at Sephora for the 5 Golds palette! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> I also really wanted the lipgloss from the Holiday Collection - Pink Stiletto - but Sephora doesn't have it.


 
This palette is so pretty!  I wasn't sure about it but an MUA did my eyes and I was sold!


----------



## girlygirl3

nekonat said:


> Is it super shimmery? I'm debating between this one and the Guerlain Rue des Francs...


 
It is shimmery but I don't think it's worse than say UD.  What I didn't like about the palettes in the past is the frostiness but this didn't apply as frosty!  The colors are rich and pigmented.

I'm still curious about Guerlain's palettes, but I think these are not particularly shimmery.


----------



## merekat703

I love the Dior nail polish in cherry blossom! It lasts along time!


----------



## nekonat

girlygirl3 said:


> It is shimmery but I don't think it's worse than say UD.  What I didn't like about the palettes in the past is the frostiness but this didn't apply as frosty!  The colors are rich and pigmented.
> 
> I'm still curious about Guerlain's palettes, but I think these are not particularly shimmery.



Thanks! I thought they used to be quite frosty as well which is why I stopped looking at Dior.  

The Guerlain palette that I'm thinking of doesn't appear that shimmery so I think it would be a good day look that can build to a smoky night or even holiday look


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Does anyone know anything about Minaudiere 001 Grey Gold?  I know it's supposed to be a Sak's exclusive, but I can't find it anywhere on their website.  Does it have a release date or is it something that you can only pick up in-store?


----------



## eminere

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Does anyone know anything about Minaudiere 001 Grey Gold?  I know it's supposed to be a Sak's exclusive, but I can't find it anywhere on their website.  Does it have a release date or is it something that you can only pick up in-store?


It's sold here in Australia.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Jealous!

I sent an email to Saks customer service last night inquiring about it, but the SA, while prompt with her reply, was pretty nonchalant about her answer.  She said that she could not find it in their inventory and "thinks" that it has a later release date.  I think I'll just swing by Saks this weekend and talk to the Dior SA myself.  Hopefully it will just be there waiting for me.


----------



## karester

Does anyone know what the model is wearing on her lips in this picture?


----------



## krazydaisy

^that's a gorgeous color i need to know what color that is too


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I would guess it is a new lippie from the Holiday collection. There are 2 new Serum De Rouge lipsticks, Soft Pink and Plum. Looks like Plum to me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I received the new Five Golds Palette today! OMG, it is gorgeous! I played with it creating silver look on one eye and a gold look on the other. Very happy with the way both turned out. There are fine glitter particles in the 2 light colors (silver & gold), but fall out was minimal. If anyone is considering this palette I would recommend!


----------



## eminere

Wow what stunning colours! Very Cleopatra


----------



## krinkles597

^^ Gorgeous! 

I always love Dior's promo ads. The makeup is done beautifully.


----------



## eminere

Simply stunning:


----------



## birkinbaby

I am a huge Dior fan!  Worked part-time selling Dior while in grad school.  Now I use the eye shadows everyday.  They are the best!  I've used Mac, Estee Lauder, Sue Devitt, Lancome, but nothing compares to Dior eye shadows.


----------



## birkinbaby

it'sanaddiction said:


> I received the new Five Golds Palette today! OMG, it is gorgeous! I played with it creating silver look on one eye and a gold look on the other. Very happy with the way both turned out. There are fine glitter particles in the 2 light colors (silver & gold), but fall out was minimal. If anyone is considering this palette I would recommend!


 
I am in love!  Love the golds!  OMG, I might have to buy this!


----------



## violetmoss

it'sanaddiction said:


> I received the new Five Golds Palette today! OMG, it is gorgeous! I played with it creating silver look on one eye and a gold look on the other. Very happy with the way both turned out. There are fine glitter particles in the 2 light colors (silver & gold), but fall out was minimal. If anyone is considering this palette I would recommend!



I also recently bought this palette. I agree-- it's so pretty. My new favorite palette! The colors go so well together and there's a lot you can do with it. I love how the micro shimmer adds a gorgeous ethereal look perfect for the holidays. Karen at Makeup and Beauty Blog did a gorgeous look with this palette.
http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/dior-holiday-2010-a-five-golds-face-of-the-day/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Yes she did! Thanks for the link


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

it'sanaddiction said:


> I received the new Five Golds Palette today! OMG, it is gorgeous! I played with it creating silver look on one eye and a gold look on the other. Very happy with the way both turned out. There are fine glitter particles in the 2 light colors (silver & gold), but fall out was minimal. If anyone is considering this palette I would recommend!



I love this.  It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## alexandra28

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I love this. It's absolutely beautiful.


 
Dito


----------



## pellarin22

I have a question for Dior experts, I bought the lipstick #694 Spectacular Mauve( it was the color the model was wearing in the Fall 2010 ads) but it's not dark enough for me. My skin tone is dark olive, can you guys recommend a darker mauve lipstick to try?


----------



## cloudzz

Has anyone tried out skincare from Dior? I have very dry skin and am on the lookout for a moisturizer. I'm now thinking about Dior HydraAction or Guerlain Super Aqua. Has anyone tried any of these two or have another product that can recommend?
Thanks~~~~


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I've used HydraAction and love it! Actually I use HydraAction as my summer moisturizer and Dior's Capture R60/80XP in the winter (it's thicker and is wrinkle correction) I would recommend either one. I haven't tried Guerlain though.


----------



## découverte

birkinbaby said:


> I am a huge Dior fan! Worked part-time selling Dior while in grad school. Now I use the eye shadows everyday. They are the best! I've used Mac, Estee Lauder, Sue Devitt, Lancome, but nothing compares to Dior eye shadows.


 
I'm with you here.  The coverage and blendability are fantastic.  They are ultra-fine and so silky.  The only drawbacks are that some of the colour combos on the 5 packs are just not that workable.  Dior tends to be shiny, but as long as you don't have wrinkly eyelids, you can't beat the exquisite texture.  I find that the colour lasts and I don't need to touch up.


----------



## SillyLaura

cloudzz said:


> Has anyone tried out skincare from Dior? I have very dry skin and am on the lookout for a moisturizer. I'm now thinking about Dior HydraAction or Guerlain Super Aqua. Has anyone tried any of these two or have another product that can recommend?
> Thanks~~~~



I use the Hydralife moisturiser formulated for dry skin and it's really good!

[Edit]
Purchased my first Dior gloss today, the Ultra Gloss, it's amazing!


----------



## beauty k addict

once i'm finished with my jar of chanel hydramax + active gel cream i'm switching to hydralife sorbet cream. i heard nothing but rave reviews! i was actually at the dior counter today and get a feel of it and it's lighter than chanel's. dunno why i snubbed dior to begin with!


----------



## cloudzz

Thanks everyone~ I went to Sephora today and tried Hydralife out. Love it! However it feels a bit light though. It's very moisturizing but I tend to use thick heavy creams for winter. I think I'll give it a try once winter is over.


----------



## aalice38

i just hate how the eyeshadow powder gets all over the place and on the mirror


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Click on the link to see the Spring 2011 Collection!

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2010/11/dior-avenue-montaigne-collection-spring-2011.html#more-28485


----------



## MrsTGreen

Got a flyer in the mail from Dillards that showed a Diorshow Iconic mascara set and had to get it. Included is a deluxe miniature eyeshadow quad in Élégante(553).
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## nicci404

has anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting and rather promising...

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/12/diors...e-skin-perfecter/comment-page-1/#comment-3238


----------



## nekonat

nicci404 said:


> has anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting and rather promising...
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/12/diors...e-skin-perfecter/comment-page-1/#comment-3238



I tried it today on my hands.  Very light and smoothing.  It really doesn't feel like you're wearing anything! However, b/c it has silicone in it, I can't use it on my face


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> has anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting and rather promising...
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/12/diors...e-skin-perfecter/comment-page-1/#comment-3238


 

It does look promising. She says its a new HG for her, wow!


----------



## hydrate

i just purchased the diorshow maximizer lash plumping serum.. has anyone used this yet? i'm a bit skeptical since it says its suppose to help you grow your lashes slowly. i'm afraid of side effects! 

has anyone had raves about this one??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I received an email this morning from Dior informing me that I can now purchase dior beauty via the Dior site.. So excited. I bet I was the last to know, uh? lol!


----------



## girlygirl3

hydrate said:


> i just purchased the diorshow maximizer lash plumping serum.. has anyone used this yet? i'm a bit skeptical since it says its suppose to help you grow your lashes slowly. i'm afraid of side effects!
> 
> has anyone had raves about this one??


 
yes, i've read only raves here!

I've been using it for the last 3 weeks or so and I love it.  I wouldn't say my lashes have grown either in volume or length, but it's a fantastic primer.  I have not needed to use an eyelash curler on my straight lashes at all and my lashes look great with each mascara I've used.


----------



## ladystara

I've heard that dior has a site where you can send in your receipts for their products and they give you deluxe samples etc.  But I can't find the address to send those in to!


----------



## girlygirl3

ladystara said:


> I've heard that dior has a site where you can send in your receipts for their products and they give you deluxe samples etc. But I can't find the address to send those in to!


 
There's a link in this thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/does-anyone-belong-to-dior-diva-vip-club-128569.html


----------



## ladystara

Thank you!!


----------



## Lola

I highly rave the $75 Holiday Palette that comes with 6 Iridescent eyeshadows, a face powder, blush, lipgloss, and Dior Extase mascara--in a red patent pouch.  I love this palette.  Plus you can take the makeup out of the pouch if you ever need a sleek carrying case with a mirror inside.


----------



## agalarowicz

^i agree.  except for the gloss, which is way too bright for me, everything is beautiful and totally usable.  the case is great too


----------



## bjayadesigns

I Just got the Dior Best in Show Mascara Duo from sephora to give as a gift.  I love the Diorshow mascara!


----------



## krazydaisy

^dior has awesome mascara, it was the first high end mascara i tried and i love. the smell is great too lol


----------



## bjayadesigns

yea its the only mascara i wear now!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> yes, i've read only raves here!
> 
> I've been using it for the last 3 weeks or so and I love it. I wouldn't say my lashes have grown either in volume or length, but it's a fantastic primer. I have not needed to use an eyelash curler on my straight lashes at all and my lashes look great with each mascara I've used.


 

What she said!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lola said:


> I highly rave the $75 Holiday Palette that comes with 6 Iridescent eyeshadows, a face powder, blush, lipgloss, and Dior Extase mascara--in a red patent pouch. I love this palette. Plus you can take the makeup out of the pouch if you ever need a sleek carrying case with a mirror inside.


 

I love the look of this palette! I have it on my Christmas wish list and hope I get it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I received my Dior Diva gift today! I sent in receipts worth just over $100. 
Miss Dior Cherie 1 ml Sample
Capture Totale Eye Treatment 2 ml
Mini Diorshow Black


----------



## ladystara

I couldn't find their address online!   Is there anyway you could post it here or pm it to me?  Thank you!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lady - Have you registered to become a Dior Diva? Once you do that, there is a form you complete and send along with your receipts. I'm having trouble signing in tonight (for some reason this happens at their site). I'll keep trying but here is the register link for now.

https://wws.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/actions/crpBenefits.ep


----------



## ladystara

I am signed up but I've never had a way to find the form!   I'll check it out, thank you!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I wish I could get in! I remember it took me a while to find it too, they don't make it easy!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I received my Dior Diva gift today! I sent in receipts worth just over $100.
> Miss Dior Cherie 1 ml Sample
> Capture Totale Eye Treatment 2 ml
> Mini Diorshow Black


 
Nice!
Do the receipts we send in have to be purchases in the same calendar year or can we submit them whenever we're ready?


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I wish I could get in! I remember it took me a while to find it too, they don't make it easy!



Thanks!! I will try when the website is working


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice!
> Do the receipts we send in have to be purchases in the same calendar year or can we submit them whenever we're ready?


 
If I'm remembering correctly, they can not be more than one year old.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ladystara - I was able to get into the site tonight!

Maybe this link will work for you

https://wws.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/actions/crpRewards.ep


----------



## ladystara

Awesome,  Thank you!


----------



## mcb100

In order to get the reward, what is the due date in requards to sending out your receipts? (Like what month/date/year do they have to receive the receipts by?)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^ You can send them in anytime, no due date. Your receipts must not be more than 1 year old. So if you send it out today 12/28/10, they can date back to 12/28/09 but no farther.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I forgot to post one of my gifts from DH. I haven't used it yet, but it's coming with me this weekend!


----------



## girlygirl3

*itsanaddiction *- I found the Addict Ultra Gloss in Tainted Mauve on Izzy's website and I ordered it!  While I was at it, I ordered a Guerlain ecrin palette!

Thanks for telling us about the site!


----------



## mcb100

i just wanted to say that i love Dior makeup remover, even though it's pricey for remover. Doesn't irritate my eyes or skin at all.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> *itsanaddiction *- I found the Addict Ultra Gloss in Tainted Mauve on Izzy's website and I ordered it! While I was at it, I ordered a Guerlain ecrin palette!
> 
> Thanks for telling us about the site!


 
You're welcome! You'll love the Tainted Mauve .



mcb - Maybe I'll try the Dior makeup remover next time I need to restock. I wish I could find a tiny sample of it first though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

it'sanaddiction said:


> I forgot to post one of my gifts from DH. I haven't used it yet, but it's coming with me this weekend!


 
I love this set! How's the quality?

I was at Sak's today and got three Dior polishes. No idea their names... new spring collection I assume. At any rate, they're doing this awesome GWP of a small cluch with mirror, lipstick, and Diorshow mascara.

My SA also talked me into getting their Hydra Life Sorbet. Anyone tried it? I've got incredibly dry skin right now from a round of Retin A I am doing and she said it would really work.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love this set! How's the quality?
> 
> I was at Sak's today and got three Dior polishes. No idea their names... new spring collection I assume. At any rate, they're doing this awesome GWP of a small cluch with mirror, lipstick, and Diorshow mascara.
> 
> My SA also talked me into getting their Hydra Life Sorbet. Anyone tried it? I've got incredibly dry skin right now from a round of Retin A I am doing and she said it would really work.


 
Thanks! It's a very nice set, has what I need for travel and very soft too.


----------



## Iluvbags

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love this set! How's the quality?
> 
> I was at Sak's today and got three Dior polishes. No idea their names... new spring collection I assume. At any rate, they're doing this awesome GWP of a small cluch with mirror, lipstick, and Diorshow mascara.
> 
> My SA also talked me into getting their Hydra Life Sorbet. Anyone tried it? I've got incredibly dry skin right now from a round of Retin A I am doing and she said it would really work.


 

Cool. whats the gift with purchase minimum?  I think Saks Double Points are now too


----------



## 8seventeen19

Iluvbags said:


> Cool. whats the gift with purchase minimum? I think Saks Double Points are now too


 
They do have double points. I am not sure honestly. I only bought a moisturizer and 3 polishes so maybe over $100? They were in the back and she said it wasn't suppose to be available yet. I will take a pic in a minute. It's actually a mascara (Diorshow I believe) and an eyeliner in Noir. Used it today and it was really nice.


----------



## Deborah1986

_have anyone buyd something new ???  _


----------



## babyontheway

I finally found a dior nail polish I have been looking for  Czarina gold- it should be here next week


----------



## eminere

How incredibly luxe and desirable - Dior Vernis in "Gris Montaigne":


----------



## girlygirl3

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Tailored Mauve arrived!  

This one is sold out everywhere!


----------



## Deborah1986

Can't wait for the pictures ladies
That grey is stunning


----------



## eminere

babyontheway said:


> I finally found a dior nail polish I have been looking for  Czarina gold- it should be here next week


Ooohh is this the gold from the Evening Gold collection...?






If so it's gorgeous!


----------



## eminere

What does everyone think of Kate Moss for Dior Addict lipstick?


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Kate looks great.  The wings could be toned down a little.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love that!  I'm a huge Kate fan though so I might be biased lol


----------



## Deborah1986

_Love the lipstick is it all in the stores?_


----------



## skydive nikki

eminere;18020658 said:
			
		

> What does everyone think of Kate Moss for Dior Addict lipstick?



What color is Kate wearing?  I LOVE it!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Deborah1986 said:


> _Love the lipstick is it all in the stores?_


  I *think* the line is currently being re-launched and wil be in stores soon,  last I checked at Sephora it (new colors) wasn't there yet


----------



## it'sanaddiction

skydive nikki said:


> What color is Kate wearing? I LOVE it!!


 
Me too! Anyone know what shade this is?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh wow! I don't care for Kate too much but that makeup look is amazing. Whomever knows what color that is should come forward.


----------



## eminere

Kate is wearing 578 Dior Kiss.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^


----------



## nicci404

Lady Stardust said:


> I *think* the line is currently being re-launched and wil be in stores soon,  last I checked at Sephora it (new colors) wasn't there yet



http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P282501&categoryId=C10472


----------



## eminere

There will be 44 colours in all in the collection.


----------



## Deborah1986

eminere;18080544 said:
			
		

> Kate is wearing 578 Dior Kiss.


 
:urock:


----------



## Deborah1986

_I found this.. can anyone tell me what it is? it's french haha i can't read or speak that  _

http://babillages.net/2011/02/10/collection-mitzah-de-dior-en-edition-limitee/


----------



## eminere

Deborah1986 said:


> _I found this.. can anyone tell me what it is? it's french haha i can't read or speak that  _
> 
> http://babillages.net/2011/02/10/collection-mitzah-de-dior-en-edition-limitee/


OMG LUST!!!


----------



## nicci404

Deborah1986 said:


> _I found this.. can anyone tell me what it is? it's french haha i can't read or speak that  _
> 
> http://babillages.net/2011/02/10/collection-mitzah-de-dior-en-edition-limitee/



From March 28, 2011, Dior will sell a collection of limited edition makeup in honor Mitzah Bricard . For those who do not know, Mitzah one who has printed the jungle in the spotlight with Dior, printed later taken by John Galliano. Logical Dior pay tribute to that seen there as "Empress of Style".

Obviously, the range Mitzah sewing is an object in itself. I think if I were to offer me, I would keep in its box without even touching ... a collector's item, in any amount. The range costs 90  and will be available in the shop Christian Dior Avenue Montaigne, at the Bon Marché, Galeries Lafayette and later - April 11, 2011 - Spring.

Two shades of nail polish in addition to Dior's collection, also sold in limited edition: the 912 and 622 Ebony Camel.

translated thanks to Google...


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^ thank you !!_


----------



## karester

Deborah1986 said:


> _I found this.. can anyone tell me what it is? it's french haha i can't read or speak that  _
> 
> http://babillages.net/2011/02/10/collection-mitzah-de-dior-en-edition-limitee/



http://allglam.com/2011/02/15/dior-mitzah-bricard-collection-swatches-spring-2011/#more-699


----------



## Deborah1986

karester said:


> http://allglam.com/2011/02/15/dior-mitzah-bricard-collection-swatches-spring-2011/#more-699


----------



## Lady Stardust

nicci404 said:


> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P282501&categoryId=C10472


  Ah thanks!  When I checked a few days ago these weren't up yet


----------



## skydive nikki

eminere;18080544 said:
			
		

> Kate is wearing 578 Dior Kiss.



Thanks!  Has anyone tried these yet? I know the stores around here don't have them yet, but Sephora has has them online for a week or so.  I really want to order some, but can't tell which colors yet.  Any swatches out there?


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks!  Has anyone tried these yet? I know the stores around here don't have them yet, but Sephora has has them online for a week or so.  I really want to order some, but can't tell which colors yet.  Any swatches out there?



haven't tried it out yet and these are not swatches but so far this is the best pictures I could find....

http://www.sandrascloset.com/dior-addict-be-iconic/


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> haven't tried it out yet and these are not swatches but so far this is the best pictures I could find....
> 
> http://www.sandrascloset.com/dior-addict-be-iconic/


 
Thank you!
So, these are reformulated?  That explains why we can see some of the colors at Sephora already.

I can't wait!


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks!  Has anyone tried these yet? I know the stores around here don't have them yet, but Sephora has has them online for a week or so.  I really want to order some, but can't tell which colors yet.  Any swatches out there?









Tokyo #422

*this is taken from Sephora


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Thank you!
> So, these are reformulated?  That explains why we can see some of the colors at Sephora already.
> 
> I can't wait!



yes, that is what I believe. I have never even tried the original formula but all this hype over the new formula has peaked my interest


----------



## skydive nikki

nicci404 said:


> haven't tried it out yet and these are not swatches but so far this is the best pictures I could find....
> 
> http://www.sandrascloset.com/dior-addict-be-iconic/



Thanks! I might just go ahead and order one soon.  I am getting impatient.  If I don't like it, i can return it! Tokyo looks really pretty.


----------



## shonntew

Gonna order Dior Kiss today!

Also, sent in my receipts to the VIP club (or whatever it's called). What kinds of things do you usually get?


----------



## bluejinx

Attention all Canadians!!!

The dior event at the bay starts this week!!! 

They are bringing in dior ma artists in to do free makeovers. And when you buy 2 products you get a large travel case. If you buy a 3rd product that is a fragrance you get a mini makeup case with fragrance samples and such also!!! 

 Noon on wednesday is my appointment


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow!  Sounds like fun!  I wonder if they have this in my area?


----------



## bluejinx

So i was a VERY good girl today at the dior sale. It helps that they were sold out of both my lipstick and eyeshadow i wanted. but all i got was a backup foundation, a nail polish for someone else and a concealer!






and i got this free


----------



## bluejinx

a close up of the makeup case






 side few (sorry its sideways)






a full size mirror that stands up





the place for brushes


----------



## bluejinx

that little removable bag is big!! look at all that fit in it! thats a chanel eye shadow quint (the new spring one, a full size clarins face powder, a full size pixi palette, 3 urban decay liners, a mascara, estee lauder mascara  primer, dior lipstick, 2 clarins lipsticks, a mini ud primer potion, urban decay blush, lancome blush and more!


----------



## ladystara

Love your purchases bluejinx!  I've been thinking about getting the Dior forever foundation, but I've heard it's primarily for oily skin (I have dry/combo).  Is it drying or do you think I might be able to pull it off?


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got my Dior Addict lipstick in today and I have to say I LOVE the formulation, very very creamy but not drying (you know how even some super creamy lipsticks start to feel like paint after a while?) or sticky.  I really like it, I haven't bought a Dior lip product in years, just eye stuff from them.  My one complaint is the packaging though, I find it very bulky and for me it's quite hard to open, I have to pull and pull before the lipstick comes out of the cap


----------



## skydive nikki

^^What color did you get?


----------



## bluejinx

I have dry/combo skin and I LOVE the foundation. But I also wear a primer underneath, so maybe that makes a difference. I looked high and low in every brand and this is my holy grail. When I found it my dior sa gave me a little sample that lasted a week. It was great to test drive it for a few days first. 



ladystara said:


> Love your purchases bluejinx!  I've been thinking about getting the Dior forever foundation, but I've heard it's primarily for oily skin (I have dry/combo).  Is it drying or do you think I might be able to pull it off?


----------



## Lady Stardust

skydive nikki said:


> ^^What color did you get?


  I got 578   It's very similar to Mac's Chatterbox just a bit less intense


----------



## pellarin22

When is the Bay getting the new Dior lipstick shades??


----------



## bluejinx

pellarin22 said:


> When is the Bay getting the new Dior lipstick shades??



My sales associate was unsure but she did know they won't be getting any more of the dioraddict lipcolours in as they have already been discontinued! I'm going to check sephora to see if I can get a backup of my fav colour before its too late.


----------



## girlygirl3

*bluejinx *- I absolutely ADORE your makeup case!  It's gorgeous!

*ladystara *- Funny you mention that about how creamy lipsticks dry out after a while - I thought that just happened to me!


----------



## nicci404

Lady Stardust said:


> I got 578   It's very similar to Mac's Chatterbox just a bit less intense



do you mind posting a picture please?


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Sure, here you go:


----------



## nicci404

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Sure, here you go:



it's so pretty! thanks so much!!!


----------



## Aylilith

Hey ladies, I found a swatch of 249 Diorissme from the new lipstick line!

http://www.sherrydream.com/2011/02/18/迪奥-2011新款-kate-moss-超模唇膏-dior-addict-lipstick-249-diorissime/

It looks really sheer and reminds me of the High Shine lipsticks, which I love. Can't wait to see swatches of 178 Urban and 422 Tokyo


----------



## sweetart

i love the new lipstick packaging! I've always liked dior lip products so i can't wait for my local sephora to get them!

thanks for the swatches!!


bluejinx, that is a cute little makeup case!


----------



## ladystara

Thanks for the info bluejinx!  I'll check it out this weekend!


----------



## gga

Bluejinx!!!  Love your makeup case!  And congrats on being a good girl at the Dior event. You are my hero!


----------



## Deborah1986

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Sure, here you go:


 
_Ohh like the colour  _


----------



## bluejinx

gga said:


> Bluejinx!!!  Love your makeup case!  And congrats on being a good girl at the Dior event. You are my hero!




I do still want a backup lipstick before its gone, but I was very proud of myself for being so good! And I dooo have 2 bobbi brown palettes en route so I think I'm going to cross the eyeshadow off the list alltogether.....

At least I'm saying that today! Lol!


----------



## Beenie

*bluejinx* that MU case is AWESOME and FREE too ?! Nice. I have never tried Dior foundation and while I like my MUFE I don't think it is HG material. I am trying out Chanel now since I was given a sample and it seems OK and you got me thinking I need to try the Dior. (never had any Dior beauty...)

P.S. Yes, I am banned but I am about to run out of foundation, so it doesn't count for those that follow my thread


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> *bluejinx* that MU case is AWESOME and FREE too ?! Nice. I have never tried Dior foundation and while I like my MUFE I don't think it is HG material. I am trying out Chanel now since I was given a sample and it seems OK and you got me thinking I need to try the Dior. (never had any Dior beauty...)
> 
> P.S. Yes, I am banned but I am about to run out of foundation, so it doesn't count for those that follow my thread



I know! The ban is hard but I got concealer I needed and a backup foundation. And its MY holy grail! I'm sooo thrilled I tried it and I love dior as a company! The dior diva program means even if you only spend 100.00 in a year you get a free gift! And they are so nice at the counters! I use dior forever. They have many lines but that's the one that works best for me.


----------



## Beenie

Good to know, thanks *bluejinx*! I have also seen GREAT reviews on their skincare. Not sure I am willing to part with my cheap Olay that works for me yet though. Maybe I'll ask for some samples at Sephora. I am on a mission for eye cream.


----------



## skydive nikki

Lady Stardust said:


> I got 578   It's very similar to Mac's Chatterbox just a bit less intense



Thanks!  I love the color.  I can't wait to try this.


----------



## shonntew

Beenie...if you like Mufe foundation, you will love DiorSkin Nude. I used to think mufe was my Hg, but tried the Dior and I'm in love! On my 4th bottle and have switched all my friends to it. It's especially great for those girls over 30.


----------



## ladystara

I'm stuck between the Dior Nude and the Dior Forever!  I had a sample of the nude once and I'm not sure if I wans't using it correctly but it seemed like I didn't even have it on.


----------



## bluejinx

ladystara said:


> I'm stuck between the Dior Nude and the Dior Forever!  I had a sample of the nude once and I'm not sure if I wans't using it correctly but it seemed like I didn't even have it on.



For once in my life the cheaper option works better. I tried the 010 in all lines of foundation dior had at the counter (5?) And the ONLY one that was the right colour match for me was forever. And I honestly love it!! So  that it was the less expensive that worked. 47.00 for foundation (at least in canadian funds) is very very reasonable in my books and is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Beenie

shonntew said:


> Beenie...if you like Mufe foundation, you will love DiorSkin Nude. I used to think mufe was my Hg, but tried the Dior and I'm in love! On my 4th bottle and have switched all my friends to it. It's especially great for those girls over 30.


 
Thanks very good to know. I have oily skin would that still be good? And you knew I was over 30, huh ?


----------



## ladystara

bluejinx said:


> For once in my life the cheaper option works better. I tried the 010 in all lines of foundation dior had at the counter (5?) And the ONLY one that was the right colour match for me was forever. And I honestly love it!! So  that it was the less expensive that worked. 47.00 for foundation (at least in canadian funds) is very very reasonable in my books and is the icing on the cake.



 thanks for your help with this decision bluejinx!  Hopefully they'll be able to match me.  I was a 021(linen) in nude before.  I'm visiting Sephora tomorrow!


----------



## exotikittenx

Hey Dior Lovers!  

Anyone have opinions on the *Capture Totale Serum and Capture Totale Eye Treatment*?  Tell me what you like and what works!


----------



## shonntew

Beenie said:


> Thanks very good to know. I have oily skin would that still be good? And you knew I was over 30, huh ?



Haha. No, i didnt know you were over 30. Just saying it's awesome foundation especially for those over 30 .
And I am normal to oily, especially in the t-zone. I use the muff hd powder to set it. And will usually last all day


----------



## kateri_ma

exotikittenx said:


> Hey Dior Lovers!
> 
> Anyone have opinions on the *Capture Totale Serum and Capture Totale Eye Treatment*?  Tell me what you like and what works!




I bought the Capture Totale Serum a couple of months ago....it is AMAZING!!! After getting a few samples from the Dior lady at Macys, I immediately (not kidding!!) started noticing a difference in the brightness of my skin. I bought the full bottle-its lasts you a while and is def. worth the $95.

I find Dior skincare to be really exceptional. I have skipped around to different skincare brands, and was curious to try Dior since I love the makeup. The Sales Associate told me I would immediately notice a difference...and to my surprise (I'm totally a skeptic) I DID!! That was almost two years ago, and I have religiously used the Dior Hydralife line since...my skin looks amazing, and I get tons of compliments. yay!!

I'm going to try the DiorSnow spot corrector next to get rid of some hyperpigmention...so I hope that will live up to my expectations!


----------



## Deidre

I'm a Dior junkie!
I just bought these yesterday:

Dior gentle cleansing milk for dry or sensitive skin.  I used this last night and I was actually very impressed with it.  I have super sensitive skin, so I have to be careful of what I use.  This didn't irritate my skin at all, it takes off make up and it smells lovely

Dior Airflash foundation.  I love this foundation.  I believe this is my fourth can!

Dior waterproof eyeliner pencil in #094 Trinidad Black

And Dior addict high shine lipstick #864 Sketch Pink.


----------



## Deidre

This is my Dior collection at the moment:

508 Pink design eyeshadow palette, 609 earth reflections eyeshadow palette,
Dior bronze fall ready to wear, Diorskin nude natural glow sculpting power make up #020 beige, Skinflsh radiance boosting pen #002, Diorshow Extase mascara #090 Black, Dior nude foundation #020, Dior gentle cleansing milk, Dior airflash foundation, Waterproof eyeliner pencil #094 Trinidad black, Dior addict high shine lipstick #864 Sketch pink, Dior addict ultra-gloss #'s 216 glow, 257 pearl and 234 flash.


----------



## exotikittenx

kateri_ma said:


> I bought the Capture Totale Serum a couple of months ago....it is AMAZING!!! After getting a few samples from the Dior lady at Macys, I immediately (not kidding!!) started noticing a difference in the brightness of my skin. I bought the full bottle-its lasts you a while and is def. worth the $95.
> 
> I find Dior skincare to be really exceptional. I have skipped around to different skincare brands, and was curious to try Dior since I love the makeup. The Sales Associate told me I would immediately notice a difference...and to my surprise (I'm totally a skeptic) I DID!! That was almost two years ago, and I have religiously used the Dior Hydralife line since...my skin looks amazing, and I get tons of compliments. yay!!
> 
> I'm going to try the DiorSnow spot corrector next to get rid of some hyperpigmention...so I hope that will live up to my expectations!




Thanks!  I really hope it works for me because I'm a big Dior fan.  I bought the Capture Totale serum and the eye treatment of the same line at Neiman Marcus as they are having their current beauty event and you get a free gift and free bag from NM with samples!  Tomorrow I'm going back to the SA for a complimentary facial.   

I love their lipsticks, lip glosses, and other lip products.  I think they are the best of the best.  I have not tried their blush or foundation, but will be looking into those in the future.  The only thing I am not a fan of is DiorShow mascara.  I wouldn't buy it.  I've tried it when I got a free one once as a gift, and it just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## girlygirl3

Deidre said:


> This is my Dior collection at the moment:
> 
> 508 Pink design eyeshadow palette, 609 earth reflections eyeshadow palette,
> Dior bronze fall ready to wear, Diorskin nude natural glow sculpting power make up #020 beige, Skinflsh radiance boosting pen #002, Diorshow Extase mascara #090 Black, Dior nude foundation #020, Dior gentle cleansing milk, Dior airflash foundation, Waterproof eyeliner pencil #094 Trinidad black, Dior addict high shine lipstick #864 Sketch pink, Dior addict ultra-gloss #'s 216 glow, 257 pearl and 234 flash.


 
I love Dior's waterproof eyeliner.  I always keep the black and brown in stock!  I also like the radiance boosting pen which I use in #3.

Nice collection!


----------



## shonntew

I think I'm gonna try the capture totale serum. And get it with the NM beauty event.
Hmm , what else should i add??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

exotikittenx said:


> Thanks! I really hope it works for me because I'm a big Dior fan. I bought the Capture Totale serum and the eye treatment of the same line at Neiman Marcus as they are having their current beauty event and you get a free gift and free bag from NM with samples! Tomorrow I'm going back to the SA for a complimentary facial.
> 
> I love their lipsticks, lip glosses, and other lip products. I think they are the best of the best. I have not tried their blush or foundation, but will be looking into those in the future. The only thing I am not a fan of is DiorShow mascara. I wouldn't buy it. I've tried it when I got a free one once as a gift, and it just wasn't worth it to me.


 
I have been using the Capture Totale for a few years, Last summer I decided to try something else, and I switched to Clinique, my skin looked to bad, that I couldn't wait to finish the product to go back to Dior.

I use the serum, eye cream, and cream, I also use the night peel which recently has been changed to a 21 day formula, and the night creme. Within a week, my skin feels so much more smooth, clear and blemish free. 

I also like the L'Or de Vie (sp?), but Dior is kind of pricey to begin with and that cost twice the price of their regular lines.


----------



## Lady Stardust

girlygirl3 said:


> I love Dior's waterproof eyeliner


  I do too, Dior pencils are the only eyeliner I've ever tried (from high end AND low end) that doesn't leak or smudge on my water line.  Literally every other pencil would leak on me, not Dior   Used it for about 4-5 years now


----------



## exotikittenx

shonntew said:


> I think I'm gonna try the capture totale serum. And get it with the NM beauty event.
> Hmm , what else should i add??



I also got the eye treatment, but you could consider getting One Essential serum (red bottle), because there are tons of great reviews on MUA.  I think I will possibly try that one in the future!


----------



## exotikittenx

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have been using the Capture Totale for a few years, Last summer I decided to try something else, and I switched to Clinique, my skin looked to bad, that I couldn't wait to finish the product to go back to Dior.
> 
> I use the serum, eye cream, and cream, I also use the night peel which recently has been changed to a 21 day formula, and the night creme. Within a week, my skin feels so much more smooth, clear and blemish free.
> 
> I also like the L'Or de Vie (sp?), but Dior is kind of pricey to begin with and that cost twice the price of their regular lines.




Thanks for the input!  I wish I could buy that l'or stuff, too! Can't afford it though!  I'm glad I went with the capture totale serum, though.  So far, so good!


----------



## rocknbarbie

bluejinx.. that's a great case! where did you buy the Dior stuff from? Is there a purchase minimum?


----------



## bluejinx

rocknbarbie said:


> bluejinx.. that's a great case! where did you buy the Dior stuff from? Is there a purchase minimum?



Dior counter at the Bay. I know there are a few left there as I went in last night to get one for a friend in the states. 

You have to buy any two items. Doesn't matter which two items.

At first I thought the bag was too big, but its PERFECT!! I got my toothbrush (collapsable one), toothpaste, makeup remover, eye makeup remover, cleanser, moisturizer, shampoo, conditioner, bodywash, curling balm and other esentials (all travel size) inside it and everything but my honking big glass bottle of foundation inside the the small removable makeup one.


----------



## nicci404

here are swatches I did tonight at Sephora of the Addict Lipstick...sorry that it's blurry and the lighting is really poor. 

Starting at far left:

Urban
Diorissime
Garconne
Pink Cherie
Tokyo
It pink


----------



## nicci404

From Left - 


Model
Taffetas
Backstage
Show
Singuliere
Diorkiss


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Thanks for the swatches!  You reminded me that the new lipsticks should be available!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks for the swatches!  Did you get any of them?


----------



## pond23

Thank you for all of the swatches nicci! Singuliere looks really pretty!


----------



## nicci404

no problem!  and no, I didn't purchase any...I tried on a few but nothing that I loved. I'm hoping when Nordstrom gets them, I'll find one I like. I don't own any Dior glosses/lipsticks surprisingly.


----------



## nicci404

Summer collection....

http://allglam.com/2011/02/27/dior-electric-tropics-summer-2011-make-up-collection-may-2011/


----------



## sweetart

The healthy look powders look great! TY for sharing 



nicci404 said:


> Summer collection....
> 
> http://allglam.com/2011/02/27/dior-electric-tropics-summer-2011-make-up-collection-may-2011/


----------



## citylicious

Just bought the Dior Addict Lipstick in DiorKiss - it's a really nice pink and looks really pretty on


----------



## babyontheway

I am posting these everywhere, because I am in love  Just in case anyone doesn't visit the nail thread for dior.... here are purple mix and nirvana and rock top coat from Rock Your Nail collection


----------



## flwrgirl

Dior was the only makeup I used to use. But it seemed like every time I got a powder or foundation they would discontinue it when I went back to purchase a 2nd one. I absolutely love diorskin fluid and  had to look for a long time to find a bottle. Don't know what I'll do when this runs out. It's perfect for my skin. 

I have the dior bronze harmonie blush in sunset fiesta and in the Summer I use it religiously. It's coral w/ out being too orange and doesn't turn pink when I put it on. 

I've been using diorshow mascara since it came out.  Have a few lipsticks and lip glosses from dior as well.


----------



## denises

Anyone know where I can find swatches of the new Dior Addict lipsticks? I want to pick out the ones I'm going to try before going to the store! Thank you


----------



## it'sanaddiction

denises said:


> Anyone know where I can find swatches of the new Dior Addict lipsticks? I want to pick out the ones I'm going to try before going to the store! Thank you


 
I think these are the newest ones! The site is in a foreign language but the lipsticks are in english and numbered!

http://looksoflovet.blogspot.com/2011/03/dior-addicct-lipstick-swatches.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

babyontheway said:


> I am posting these everywhere, because I am in love Just in case anyone doesn't visit the nail thread for dior.... here are purple mix and nirvana and rock top coat from Rock Your Nail collection


 

I don't blame you, those are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## it'sanaddiction

flwrgirl said:


> Dior was the only makeup I used to use. But it seemed like every time I got a powder or foundation they would discontinue it when I went back to purchase a 2nd one. I absolutely love diorskin fluid and had to look for a long time to find a bottle. Don't know what I'll do when this runs out. It's perfect for my skin.
> 
> I have the dior bronze harmonie blush in sunset fiesta and in the Summer I use it religiously. It's coral w/ out being too orange and doesn't turn pink when I put it on.
> 
> I've been using diorshow mascara since it came out. Have a few lipsticks and lip glosses from dior as well.


 
I have a Harmonie Blush too, in Rose Brazilia. It gets a lot of use in the summer!


----------



## natalie1885

i swear by these!


----------



## bluejinx

natalie1885 said:


> i swear by these!



may i ask what the base  colour on your nails is? under the glitter? is it purple mix?


----------



## girlygirl3

natalie1885 said:


> i swear by these!


 
These lipsticks are so pretty!  Which ones are these?


----------



## girlygirl3

Macy's is having a special Dior gwp promotion now through April 3rd with a purchase of 3 products:
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=540334&CategoryID=5204#fn=sp=1&spc=118

I picked up a couple of the new Dior Addict lipsticks.  I was disappointed that some of the ones I wanted were already gone.  Happily, I did end up with two:  586 L.A. and 635 Miami.  Along with a lip pencil in 573 Mauve Desinvolte, I got the make up case!  

Unfortunately, when I got home, I wanted to play with the lipsticks, but I'm not able to twist them open!  I'll bring them back but in the meantime, can someone help?  Is there a trick to opening them?


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> Macy's is having a special Dior gwp promotion now through April 3rd with a purchase of 3 products:
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=540334&CategoryID=5204#fn=sp=1&spc=118
> 
> I picked up a couple of the new Dior Addict lipsticks.  I was disappointed that some of the ones I wanted were already gone.  Happily, I did end up with two:  586 L.A. and 635 Miami.  Along with a lip pencil in 573 Mauve Desinvolte, I got the make up case!
> 
> Unfortunately, when I got home, I wanted to play with the lipsticks, but I'm not able to twist them open!  I'll bring them back but in the meantime, can someone help?  Is there a trick to opening them?




thats the case i got for purchasing two products at the bay! if anyone is curious about it, i posted pics of it a few pages back! there is a mirror in it and spots for your brushes as well as a little case that is attached with velcro


----------



## girlygirl3

bluejinx said:


> thats the case i got for purchasing two products at the bay! if anyone is curious about it, i posted pics of it a few pages back! there is a mirror in it and spots for your brushes as well as a little case that is attached with velcro


 
Yes, that's right!  I couldn't remember who had posted.  Thanks for the reminder!
(And you got it with the purchase of only 2 products?  Nice!)


----------



## girlygirl3

Oop, I just found my answer to opening these lipsticks in this video review!

http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2011/03/26/new-dior-addict-lipsticks/


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> Oop, I just found my answer to opening these lipsticks in this video review!
> 
> http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2011/03/26/new-dior-addict-lipsticks/



not to sound mean or catty but all i can focus on is the models missing tooth!


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> Yes, that's right!  I couldn't remember who had posted.  Thanks for the reminder!
> (And you got it with the purchase of only 2 products?  Nice!)



yes! any two products. and i got a nail polish (24) and a concealer (31) so i spent very little!


----------



## natalie1885

girlygirl3 said:


> These lipsticks are so pretty!  Which ones are these?



thank you! the one on the left is dior high shine, #420 "bronze bombshell", i was told this is going to be discontinued soon, so try to get it before it sells out, i believe i payed around $27ish?

the one on the right is also dior - it's the rouge dior lipstick line - not as shiny as bronze bombshell & it lasts longer + moisturizes.  the color i have it in is called "peachy keen".


----------



## natalie1885

bluejinx said:


> may i ask what the base  colour on your nails is? under the glitter? is it purple mix?



hi! the np is dior vernis gris montaigne (spell?).  i purchased it at my local nordstrom, that is the color under the glitter


----------



## girlygirl3

bluejinx said:


> not to sound mean or catty but all i can focus on is the models missing tooth!


 
I agree.  This is the first time I've seen her blog and I did the same thing  

Anyway, here's a photo of my lipstick purchases:  586 L.A. (pink) and 635 Miami (coral)


----------



## karester

She just has a gap in between her front teeth.  A little distracting, but lots of people have it.

I tried one of the new Dior Addicts and I found it to be very drying on my lips.  Maybe my lips were extra dry when I tried it.


----------



## girlygirl3

natalie1885 said:


> thank you! the one on the left is dior high shine, #420 "bronze bombshell", i was told this is going to be discontinued soon, so try to get it before it sells out, i believe i payed around $27ish?
> 
> the one on the right is also dior - it's the rouge dior lipstick line - not as shiny as bronze bombshell & it lasts longer + moisturizes. the color i have it in is called "peachy keen".


 

Thank you!  I'll have to swatch these!


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> She just has a gap in between her front teeth. A little distracting, but lots of people have it.
> 
> I tried one of the new Dior Addicts and I found it to be very drying on my lips. Maybe my lips were extra dry when I tried it.


 
Yes, the gap we'll get used to!

That's a little disconcerting about the Dior Addicts.  They feel quite nice so far, but I've really only been wearing it an hour or two at a time today.  I'll know better tomorrow!


----------



## nicci404

I picked up the new Dior Addict lipsticks & lip pencil in Natural Beige tonight...

Tailleur Bar - it comes off as a brownish pink on my lips - very pretty!


----------



## loci

Is there any info on the Summer collection? The past few collections all feature cool toned palette...I'm wishing they can have something warmer.


----------



## nicci404

loci said:


> Is there any info on the Summer collection? The past few collections all feature cool toned palette...I'm wishing they can have something warmer.


 
I posted this a couple weeks ago 

Summer collection....

http://allglam.com/2011/02/27/dior-e...tion-may-2011/ 

I found one of the bronzers already out on Ebay last night.

hmm, that link doesn't appear to work anymore...for me anyway. 

try - http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-electric-tropics-makeup-collection-for-summer-2011/


----------



## eminere

nicci404 said:


> I posted this a couple weeks ago
> 
> Summer collection....
> 
> http://allglam.com/2011/02/27/dior-e...tion-may-2011/
> 
> I found one of the bronzers already out on Ebay last night.
> 
> hmm, that link doesn't appear to work anymore...for me anyway.
> 
> try - http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-electric-tropics-makeup-collection-for-summer-2011/


Karlie is a chameleon!


----------



## loci

nicci404 said:


> I posted this a couple weeks ago
> 
> Summer collection....
> 
> http://allglam.com/2011/02/27/dior-e...tion-may-2011/
> 
> I found one of the bronzers already out on Ebay last night.
> 
> hmm, that link doesn't appear to work anymore...for me anyway.
> 
> try - http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-electric-tropics-makeup-collection-for-summer-2011/


 
Thank you!
Rosy Tan looks very nice...reminds me of Elegante with pink.


----------



## girlygirl3

Re-posting pics!  I always have a problem posting the larger size.

Dior Addicts in L.A. (pink) and Miami (coral)


----------



## natalie1885

girlygirl3 said:


> Thank you!  I'll have to swatch these!



ahhh!  i just checked the dior (2nd one) - it's not "peachy keen", i'm sorry!!  it's "rare amber" - has very peachy coral tones, i got confused w/another lip color!! :shame:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I posted this a couple weeks ago
> 
> Summer collection....
> 
> http://allglam.com/2011/02/27/dior-e...tion-may-2011/
> 
> I found one of the bronzers already out on Ebay last night.
> 
> hmm, that link doesn't appear to work anymore...for me anyway.
> 
> try - http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-electric-tropics-makeup-collection-for-summer-2011/


 

I love everything about this collection! Look at those beautiful glosses, oh my! I have the Sunset Cafe quint which is similar to the new palettes, just a little warmer.


----------



## bluejinx

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love everything about this collection! Look at those beautiful glosses, oh my! I have the Sunset Cafe quint which is similar to the new palettes, just a little warmer.



That's the palette I have on hold with all my illamasqua polishes! Can't wait for it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^You have Sunset Cafe on hold? It's one of my favorites and one my daughter keeps borrowing! Actually she loves all my Dior quints. She has the UD Naked Palette & Alice in Wonderland, but keeps borrowing from me! Dior makes the best eyeshadows IMO!


----------



## bluejinx

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^You have Sunset Cafe on hold? It's one of my favorites and one my daughter keeps borrowing! Actually she loves all my Dior quints. She has the UD Naked Palette & Alice in Wonderland, but keeps borrowing from me! Dior makes the best eyeshadows IMO!



yes, at sephora times square. I hate times square far too touristy for me but it was the only store in the city that had a polish colour that was discontinued so thats where im going! i love the naked palette and use it often, but im excited to get the sunset cafe one!


----------



## girlygirl3

natalie1885 said:


> ahhh! i just checked the dior (2nd one) - it's not "peachy keen", i'm sorry!! it's "rare amber" - has very peachy coral tones, i got confused w/another lip color!! :shame:


 
thanks!  i went to sephora to check but of course i'd probably have better luck at the dept stores!


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> She just has a gap in between her front teeth. A little distracting, but lots of people have it.
> 
> I tried one of the new Dior Addicts and I found it to be very drying on my lips. Maybe my lips were extra dry when I tried it.


 
Well, I wore Dior Addict in L.A. and yes it felt drying.  It reminded me of Chanel Rouge Coco though the RCs are more comfortable I think.  I'll have to prepare my lips first before wearing the Addicts.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Really?  That's so odd, I guess everyone's different.  The Addict lipsticks feel sooooo hydrating on my lips and the Chanel Rouge Cocos are my favorite lipsticks ever, also bc they're super creamy and pigmented


----------



## Love Of My Life

love the Chanel rouge coco lipsticks.. waiting for the shine to come out...


----------



## natalie1885

girlygirl3 said:


> thanks!  i went to sephora to check but of course i'd probably have better luck at the dept stores!



oh no!  yes, try nordstrom's or macy's - but i love nordies better   good luck!


----------



## girlygirl3

natalie1885 said:


> oh no! yes, try nordstrom's or macy's - but i love nordies better  good luck!


 
thanks! i'm on a lipstick 'tear' at the moment!  maybe i'll have to slow down


----------



## ninja_please

I just discover its skin perfecting hydrating concealer, and I'm in love! When I tried it on my hand, it had this pink tone in it and I wasn't sure if would go with my skin coloring (I'm East Asian with light skin), but it blended very well and it was super lightweight. I'm a huge fan!


----------



## sweetart

Is anyone else planning on getting the mitzah palette or polishes? 
http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/dior-mitzah-collection/


----------



## girlygirl3

*sweetart *- Are you getting something from mitzah?


----------



## girlygirl3

Today I wore Dior Addict in Miami - the 2nd one that I purchased.  Happily, this one was not drying!  How strange.  I'm going to wear L.A. tomorrow and try again.


----------



## penelope tree

I need some help! I have some points to spend and want to get a dior eyeshadow quint. I already have the chanel smokey eyes and various other smokey eyeshadows, so I was looking at earth reflection. I guess I want something that has a mixture of night and day shades - but they all do! 

I have blue eyes and (for the first time in years) brown hair. Does anyone have any suggestions? I don't mind getting a more colourful quint as long as it has a neutral for day time.

Also, are the iridescent shades very shimmery or glittery? I don't want glitter!

Thanks so much!


----------



## miu.miu

I love love love Dior eye pencil in Graphite. It was last year limited edition (spring lace?). I don't use eyeshadows and the shimmer grey is just perfect for everyday. I didn't realise how much I like it until last July and they were out of stock everywhere. They have a new one this spring (smokey sth) that is quite similar. I'm stocking up


----------



## eminere

Has anyone tried the new range of cleansers...?


----------



## sweetart

some photos of the nude glow powders, glosses, and aloha np!

http://translate.google.com/transla...slipgloss.nl/christian-dior-electric-tropics/


----------



## pond23

^ Thanks for the link sweetart! I 'need' the Nude Glow powder!


----------



## nicci404

has anyone used the DiorSnow White Reveal UV Shield Loose Powder in Healthy Pink? 

I could not find any reviews on MUA and and only on 1 blog but not in English. I translated it but it was a generic review. 

I know it says it is transparent but I'm thinking if I layer if enough, I could use it as a blush??? 

here is the description - 
_Christian Dior DiorSnow White Reveal UV Shield Loose Powder SPF 15 PA++ promises a flawless and radiant complexion. Its transparent, satiny texture sets makeup and provides a protective and radiance-enhancing finishing touch._


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Sounds interesting.  I need to look into that!


----------



## kenseysimone

sweetart said:


> Is anyone else planning on getting the mitzah palette or polishes?
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/dior-mitzah-collection/



Do you know when it's being released? And if it will be online?


----------



## martha kourk

hey!!do u know the number that cate moss is wearing in new dior addict lipstick??i bought 578 diorkiss but i dont know if it is the same!


----------



## sweetart

kenseysimone said:


> Do you know when it's being released? And if it will be online?



The Vegas boutique said in the next month (although she sounded completed confused) but dior.com CS said it was a fall collection that wouldn't be out till August.


----------



## ladystara

Has anyone tried the DiorSnow skincare?


----------



## eminere

martha kourk said:


> hey!!do u know the number that cate moss is wearing in new dior addict lipstick??i bought 578 diorkiss but i dont know if it is the same!


Yes, that's the shade.


----------



## penelope tree

I got incognito today. The SA was so sweet, she also gave me a sample of the diorskin nude foundation, an envelope with a little bit of one of the addict lipsticks (not sure which colour) and a sample tube of the youth sorbet stuff. I am very impressed with the eyeshadow so far.


----------



## martha kourk

eminere;18640038 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's the shade.


 really??????niceeeeeee!!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

has anyone tried the new dior lipsticks? i want some


----------



## nicci404

http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/03...nd-the-exclusive-mitzah-animal-print-palette/

I wish First Light was offered in the US! time for Ebay I guess...


----------



## nicci404

krazydaisy said:


> has anyone tried the new dior lipsticks? i want some



yes, I really like them - moisturizing!


----------



## krazydaisy

^which ones do you have/ i want to buy a one but there's too many to choose from and i don't want any too sheer lipsticks


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/03...nd-the-exclusive-mitzah-animal-print-palette/
> 
> I wish First Light was offered in the US! time for Ebay I guess...


 
Same here, that's the only one I like too..


----------



## tortoiseperson

sweetart said:


> Is anyone else planning on getting the mitzah palette or polishes?
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/dior-mitzah-collection/





kenseysimone said:


> Do you know when it's being released? And if it will be online?


I just phoned up and they told me probably June.  I'm excited because I've put my name on the list for the palette and the Ebony polish  of course I won't be able to use the palette - will keep it pristine along with my Gruau Tailleur Bar palette (and my Chantecaille Sea Turtles and Coral ... and Chanel Coromandel from 2005)


----------



## eminere

A sneak peek at the upcoming "Addict To Life" fragrance, fronted by Dior favourite Karlie Kloss:


----------



## martha kourk

eminere;18690340 said:
			
		

> A sneak peek at the upcoming "Addict To Life" fragrance, fronted by Dior favourite Karlie Kloss:


new addict????


----------



## martha kourk

krazydaisy said:


> ^which ones do you have/ i want to buy a one but there's too many to choose from and i don't want any too sheer lipsticks


i bought 578 diorkiss!!this is the number that cate moss is wearing!!its a light pink great for summer!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I would like that one too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I purchased Creme Abricot Nail Creme from Sephora F&F. I was a little surprised by the texture. It's very thick, which I suppose is good thing for the price. It kinda reminds me of a thin silly putty, it's stringy like that. It had a foil lid over it, but when I put the lid back on it will be all over the lid. (I hate messiness!). But if it works like I'm hoping, I can deal with it. Scent is okay, light apricot.


----------



## nicci404

good comparison between Aurora and Guerlain&#8217;s Terra Inca

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/04/dior-aurora-bronzer-makeup-look/


----------



## eminere

martha kourk said:


> new addict????


 Launching end-May.


----------



## sweetart

Finally, the summer collection has arrived!













I picked up the Rosy Tan quint, Aurora powder, Aloha nail polish, and Ultra Gloss in Luminescent Peach. 

I had planned on buying both powders but I'm still on the fence about the Sunset shade. I have some great bronzers already and it was a bit on the orangey side IMO (I didn't have time to have it applied though so i may go back later). The ultra glosses are thick, gel like in consistency (similar to rosebud salve) and super sheer but felt nice on the lips and seems moisturizing. This was the only other summer collection I had been waiting for so now i can start saving for fall.


----------



## duckyduckluv

I am loving the look of that Aurora Powder, very tempting!!


----------



## karester

I'm liking that quint.  And the bronzer's been tempting me since the review today on CafeMakeup.


----------



## Bethc

sweetart said:


> Finally, the summer collection has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the Rosy Tan quint, Aurora powder, Aloha nail polish, and Ultra Gloss in Luminescent Peach.
> 
> I had planned on buying both powders but I'm still on the fence about the Sunset shade. I have some great bronzers already and it was a bit on the orangey side IMO (I didn't have time to have it applied though so i may go back later). The ultra glosses are thick, gel like in consistency (similar to rosebud salve) and super sheer but felt nice on the lips and seems moisturizing. This was the only other summer collection I had been waiting for
> so now i can start saving for fall.



Nice haul! 

 I thought I bought Rosy Tan last week, but I realized that I bought Rose lift, which is a new line of quint Dior has.  I'll have to go back and check out these!


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> Finally, the summer collection has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the Rosy Tan quint, Aurora powder, Aloha nail polish, and Ultra Gloss in Luminescent Peach.
> 
> I had planned on buying both powders but I'm still on the fence about the Sunset shade. I have some great bronzers already and it was a bit on the orangey side IMO (I didn't have time to have it applied though so i may go back later). The ultra glosses are thick, gel like in consistency (similar to rosebud salve) and super sheer but felt nice on the lips and seems moisturizing. This was the only other summer collection I had been waiting for so now i can start saving for fall.


 
wow!!  you have all the collections now!


----------



## penelope tree

The new quints look awesome. I like the look of the rosy nude but I just got incognito and I think they would be similar, in that they are both pale neutrals.


----------



## babyontheway

WOW!  Nice haul!  Which nordies did you get your collection from?  My local nordies doesn't have it in yet... I am tired of waiting


sweetart said:


> Finally, the summer collection has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the Rosy Tan quint, Aurora powder, Aloha nail polish, and Ultra Gloss in Luminescent Peach.
> 
> I had planned on buying both powders but I'm still on the fence about the Sunset shade. I have some great bronzers already and it was a bit on the orangey side IMO (I didn't have time to have it applied though so i may go back later). The ultra glosses are thick, gel like in consistency (similar to rosebud salve) and super sheer but felt nice on the lips and seems moisturizing. This was the only other summer collection I had been waiting for so now i can start saving for fall.


----------



## hannahsophia

sweetart said:


> Finally, the summer collection has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the Rosy Tan quint, Aurora powder, Aloha nail polish, and Ultra Gloss in Luminescent Peach.
> 
> I had planned on buying both powders but I'm still on the fence about the Sunset shade. I have some great bronzers already and it was a bit on the orangey side IMO (I didn't have time to have it applied though so i may go back later). The ultra glosses are thick, gel like in consistency (similar to rosebud salve) and super sheer but felt nice on the lips and seems moisturizing. This was the only other summer collection I had been waiting for so now i can start saving for fall.


 
anyone know if the aurora powder hit sephora stores yet?


----------



## mspera

*Sweetart* the quint is beautiful! Congrats on your lovely purchases!


----------



## G&Smommy

Which stores currently have the summer collection?  I have looked all over online and asked at my local Nordies today and they said not until early May.  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## nicci404

the Nordstrom I go to is getting it this Friday


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The summer collection "Electric Tropics" is now available at dior.com. Shipping is free if you spend $50.


----------



## sweetart

babyontheway said:


> WOW!  Nice haul!  Which nordies did you get your collection from?  My local nordies doesn't have it in yet... I am tired of waiting



st.louis. 


Does anything have the powder in Sunset? Just wondering how others like it and what your foundation shade it.


----------



## G&Smommy

it'sanaddiction said:


> The summer collection "Electric Tropics" is now available at dior.com. Shipping is free if you spend $50.


 
Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## sweetart

sweetart said:


> st.louis.
> 
> 
> Does anything have the powder in Sunset? Just wondering how others like it and what your foundation shade it.



lol. i meant "anyone"


----------



## MissEvil

I picked up the rosy nude eyeshadow today. I wanted to buy the rosy tan as well but I didnt get that. Maybe it would be over the top buying both. But I kind of want both


----------



## hannahsophia

hannahsophia said:


> anyone know if the aurora powder hit sephora stores yet?


 
NM found it at saks and I LOVE IT! the ditz behind counter didn't listen to me when I asked to presale it for F&F but was in too much of a rush to wait for them to fix it and just took it. I'm very fair skinned and it gives me just enough of color and matches my freckles.


----------



## Phédre

it'sanaddiction said:


> I purchased Creme Abricot Nail Creme from Sephora F&F. I was a little surprised by the texture. It's very thick, which I suppose is good thing for the price. It kinda reminds me of a thin silly putty, it's stringy like that. It had a foil lid over it, but when I put the lid back on it will be all over the lid. (I hate messiness!). But if it works like I'm hoping, I can deal with it. Scent is okay, light apricot.


 
It is quite greasy, but it works like a charm! Best thing I've ever used for my cuticles!


----------



## mistikat

I got Rosy Tan, Rosy Nude and Aurora - LOVING these. The Cafe Makeup review is spot on. The bronzer is really lovely - glowy and pretty with no glitter/shimmer particles. And the eyeshadows are gorgeous and also more of a glow than a shimmer. Very happy with them all.


----------



## Bethc

mistikat said:


> I got Rosy Tan, Rosy Nude and Aurora - LOVING these. The Cafe Makeup review is spot on. The bronzer is really lovely - glowy and pretty with no glitter/shimmer particles. And the eyeshadows are gorgeous and also more of a glow than a shimmer. Very happy with them all.



Nice haul!  

I bought Aurora too, but I'm trying to justify the quints because I've bought so much spring/summer this year.  If you had to pick one, which would it be?


----------



## LisamarieV

I usually dont wear foundation or any water based makeup. But Dior Air Flash spray foundation is amazing. For nights out I wear a very minimal amount of the Air Flash foundation and it looks amazing and feels like Im not wearing any makeup. LOVE IT!


----------



## mistikat

Bethc said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> I bought Aurora too, but I'm trying to justify the quints because I've bought so much spring/summer this year. If you had to pick one, which would it be?


 
I think it would be Rosy Tan, because I love the centre highlighter colour. They blend beautifully and give a really pretty, easy and polished look.


----------



## skydive nikki

Does anyone have both the new  Chanel bronzer and the Dior?  I want the Dior one now, but dont know if they are different enough to justify it.  I am not really liking my Chanel in bronze rose.


----------



## Bethc

skydive nikki said:


> Does anyone have both the new  Chanel bronzer and the Dior?  I want the Dior one now, but dont know if they are different enough to justify it.  I am not really liking my Chanel in bronze rose.



I have both, I haven't used the Chanel yet, but the SA said it was more like blush/highlighter.  

I really love the Aurora bronzer, my MIL was watching me put on my make-up last night to go out, she asked to try it and it looked nice on it too, so I let her have it.  Now, I just need to go buy another one


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Thanks.  I will go get the Aurora tomorrow.  It looks like it will be more of what I want.  For some reason I cant get the look I want with the Chanel.  Maybe because it has shimmer and I get oily.  It looks dirty on me.


----------



## hannahsophia

Bethc said:


> I have both, I haven't used the Chanel yet, but the SA said it was more like blush/highlighter.
> 
> I really love the Aurora bronzer, my MIL was watching me put on my make-up last night to go out, she asked to try it and it looked nice on it too, so I let her have it.  Now, I just need to go buy another one



that's so nice of you!  i purchased aurora and loveee it! i actually just ordered chanel's bronze rose as well.


----------



## nicci404

I just purchased Nude Summer Glow Healthy Glow Powder in 003 - First Light (Asia Exclusive) off Ebay. I paid $57 and free shipping! I saw two others going for $80. This was the only one that caught my attention - I tried Aurora but wasn't in love w/it (too dark for me) and Sunset was way too dark for my liking.

sorry, had to share. I've been waiting for awhile for First Light to pop up on Ebay. 

http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/03...nd-the-exclusive-mitzah-animal-print-palette/


----------



## ladystara

Wow that's gorgeous!  Let us know how it looks when you get it!


----------



## awhitney

Dior RYN collection; Perfecto, Blue Label, Underground, Nirvana, Purple Mix & Electric Tropics Duo in Aloha


----------



## nicci404

ladystara said:


> Wow that's gorgeous!  Let us know how it looks when you get it!



will do!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> I just purchased Nude Summer Glow Healthy Glow Powder in 003 - First Light (Asia Exclusive) off Ebay. I paid $57 and free shipping! I saw two others going for $80. This was the only one that caught my attention - I tried Aurora but wasn't in love w/it (too dark for me) and Sunset was way too dark for my liking.
> 
> sorry, had to share. I've been waiting for awhile for First Light to pop up on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/03...nd-the-exclusive-mitzah-animal-print-palette/


This does look really pretty! Do you mind posting a swatch? I don't think it will be different enough from Meteorites Voyage but it's really pretty! Do you get a lot of sparkle payoff? I really hate how Dior, Chanel, and Guerlain limit their lighter colors to Asia. We're light over here too!


----------



## hannahsophia

shoeaddictklw said:


> This does look really pretty! Do you mind posting a swatch? I don't think it will be different enough from Meteorites Voyage but it's really pretty! Do you get a lot of sparkle payoff? I really hate how Dior, Chanel, and Guerlain limit their lighter colors to Asia. *We're light over here too!*


 amen!


----------



## Evaaa

nicci404 said:


> I just purchased Nude Summer Glow Healthy Glow Powder in 003 - First Light (Asia Exclusive) off Ebay. I paid $57 and free shipping! I saw two others going for $80. This was the only one that caught my attention - I tried Aurora but wasn't in love w/it (too dark for me) and Sunset was way too dark for my liking.
> 
> sorry, had to share. I've been waiting for awhile for First Light to pop up on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/03...nd-the-exclusive-mitzah-animal-print-palette/


Where did you buy its sooo pretty!! I want!!


----------



## Bethc

Sabrina @ The Beauty Look Book posted lots of pics of the eyeshadows, with great swatches!  

She also reminded me about the Dior Diva program, save your Dior receipts, go on to the Dior site and chect it out!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> This does look really pretty! Do you mind posting a swatch? I don't think it will be different enough from Meteorites Voyage but it's really pretty! Do you get a lot of sparkle payoff? I really hate how Dior, Chanel, and Guerlain limit their lighter colors to Asia. We're light over here too!


 
I will when I get it. I just bought it off Ebay last night. I just posted a picture of what it looks like. Yeah, I agree...they assume everyone in the US likes dark/bronze colors...they do this too with foundation..ugh.


----------



## nicci404

Evaaa said:


> Where did you buy its sooo pretty!! I want!!


 

I don't have it yet but off Ebay...that was the only place I found it since it wasn't sold in the US


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> I will when I get it. I just bought it off Ebay last night. I just posted a picture of what it looks like. Yeah, I agree...they assume everyone in the US likes dark/bronze colors...they do this too with foundation..ugh.



It's really annoying. In the summer, sure, I get a little color as much as I try not to, but in the winter, I am down right ghostly!


----------



## 8seventeen19

skydive nikki said:


> Does anyone have both the new  Chanel bronzer and the Dior?  I want the Dior one now, but dont know if they are different enough to justify it.  I am not really liking my Chanel in bronze rose.



Just an FYI, cafemakeup.com did an amazing comparison to those two and the new Guerlain. Helped me make my decision before I got to the counter!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Thanks!  That is so funny cuz I found her review yesterday, and it sealed the deal.  I went and got the Dior.  I LOVE it!!!  I think the Chanel one looks so pretty until I put it on.  I dont get it?


----------



## skydive nikki

*Nicci*, First light looks beautiful!  I cant wait to see your swatches.  What color MAC foundation are you?


----------



## hannahsophia

any suggestions for a good bronzer brush that is relatively cheap? ($20?)


----------



## Bethc

mistikat said:


> I think it would be Rosy Tan, because I love the centre highlighter colour. They blend beautifully and give a really pretty, easy and polished look.



Thanks!
So, I bought Rosy Tan and then i went back and bought Rosy Nude, I didn't want to want it when it is too late!


----------



## sweetart

I  the Dior Diva program!!!

I wasn't expecting to get anything so soon (I sent my receipts in about 2 weeks ago) so I was super surprised when a large box from dior arrived! 




















I rec'd a full size quint in earth reflection, dior lip polish in 002, extase mascara and 2 deluxe samples of capture total in a really nice makeup case!

it would be wonderful if other brands offered a program like this.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow!!!!  How many $$ in receipts did you send?


----------



## mistikat

Bethc said:


> Thanks!
> So, I bought Rosy Tan and then i went back and bought Rosy Nude, I didn't want to want it when it is too late!


 
How do you like them? I have worn the Rosy Tan nearly every day since I got it and really love the polished look - the blending is effortless and it's a really pretty effect.


----------



## skydive nikki

Nevermind.  I just read up on their site.  I need to save my receipts!


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> *Nicci*, First light looks beautiful!  I cant wait to see your swatches.  What color MAC foundation are you?



I am not sure since I have never tried MAC foundations but I am usually the lightest or 2nd lightest shade so I am thinking - NC15.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> I  the Dior Diva program!!!
> 
> I wasn't expecting to get anything so soon (I sent my receipts in about 2 weeks ago) so I was super surprised when a large box from dior arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rec'd a full size quint in earth reflection, dior lip polish in 002, extase mascara and 2 deluxe samples of capture total in a really nice makeup case!
> 
> it would be wonderful if other brands offered a program like this.


 
Wow, how beautiful!  I love Dior cases!
EDIT:  I just saw the total receipts needed - girl, you love your Dior!


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, how beautiful!  I love Dior cases!
> EDIT:  I just saw the total receipts needed - girl, you love your Dior!



 i do but it took me a year to save up that much!


----------



## penelope tree

Aw what a lovely selection for them to send you!


----------



## skydive nikki

nicci404 said:


> I am not sure since I have never tried MAC foundations but I am usually the lightest or 2nd lightest shade so I am thinking - NC15.



Thanks I am NC15 too!  We seem to like the same colors.  Now I know if you like something, I probably will too!


----------



## Cheryl

sweetart said:


> i do but it took me a year to save up that much!



I signed up and read the rules but im easily confused, Am I right in thinking its 1000 points for that beautiful trunk? If so I have some buying to get to :okay:


----------



## sweetart

Cheryl said:


> I signed up and read the rules but im easily confused, Am I right in thinking its 1000 points for that beautiful trunk? If so I have some buying to get to :okay:



 it's a great case. I didn't realize the site actually listed the gift. I wonder how often it would change.


----------



## Cheryl

hopefully it doesnt, its beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl

To start my receipt count I did some damage today 
I ordered the Glow powder in Sunset, Quint in Rosy tan, & Electric Tropics polish duo in Paradise.. Cant wait for it to all come in!!


----------



## Evaaa

^ nice!! I bought aurora today!! i need rosy tan now!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I am not sure since I have never tried MAC foundations but I am usually the lightest or 2nd lightest shade so I am thinking - NC15.


 

I'm another NC15-20er. I saw where First Light was for $57 but didn't pull the trigger, I've have'nt seen any swatches yet...I can't wait too see yours and I bet you can't wait to receive it.

Sweetart, Congrats on such a gorgeous Dior gift, definetly deserved.

BTW, is Rosy Nude limited edt. or are they both limited edt.?


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I'm another NC15-20er. I saw where First Light was for $57 but didn't pull the trigger, I've have'nt seen any swatches yet...I can't wait too see yours and I bet you can't wait to receive it.
> 
> Sweetart, Congrats on such a gorgeous Dior gift, definetly deserved.
> 
> BTW, is Rosy Nude limited edt. or are they both limited edt.?



I was hoping to find some swatches but had no luck. This will be my first time buying w/o looking at any swatches. I hope it works out! 

I was told Rosy Nude was LE but not sure about Rosy Tan. When the SA put Rosy Nude on I really liked it but didn't purchase cause I felt I had similar shades but if it really is LE, I am not sure if I could resist.


----------



## girlygirl3

I tried the Aurore but it comes off as peachy on me, which is not what I expected.  I opted for the Chanel Bronze Rose instead.


----------



## skydive nikki

Ok, I need some help.  I want either the rosy tan or rosy nude  eye palette, but cant make up my mind.  Any advice?


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> Ok, I need some help. I want either the rosy tan or rosy nude eye palette, but cant make up my mind. Any advice?


 
I have only tried Rosy Nude but I liked it a lot. Rosy Tan was a tad too dark for my taste...Nude felt more for everyday looks, especially for work. But if you already have shadows that are neutral like Nude, maybe opt for Tan.


----------



## eminere

The Mitzah Palette applied:


----------



## skydive nikki

^^WOW!!!!  I need that!


----------



## skydive nikki

nicci404 said:


> I have only tried Rosy Nude but I liked it a lot. Rosy Tan was a tad too dark for my taste...Nude felt more for everyday looks, especially for work. But if you already have shadows that are neutral like Nude, maybe opt for Tan.



Thanks!  I was leaning more towards the nude.  I might need to go get a look at them in person.


----------



## nicci404

eminere;18909934 said:
			
		

> The Mitzah Palette applied:


 
very pretty! isn't this around $200+???


----------



## Bethc

eminere&#8482;;18909934 said:
			
		

> The Mitzah Palette applied:



Wow!  That is gorgeous!  I couldn't decide what it would look like on, but that is something else!

Anyone know when/where this will be sold?


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> Wow!  That is gorgeous!  I couldn't decide what it would look like on, but that is something else!
> 
> Anyone know when/where this will be sold?



It might be out in the US now...it is already out in the UK May 7th. 

 Just call 1-877-903-4671 (9-5 Eastern) When I called Chanel re the Byzantine palette the lady was very helpful, she gave me all the locations/#'s of where it is available.


----------



## nicci404

I got my Healthy Glow Summer Powder - 003 First Light from the summer collection today! This was the shade that was not available in the US


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> I got my Healthy Glow Summer Powder - 003 First Light from the summer collection today! This was the shade that was not available in the US


How do you like it? Do you think it's more of a blush or highlighter? It's very pretty!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> How do you like it? Do you think it's more of a blush or highlighter? It's very pretty!



thanks, I haven't used it yet. I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## Cheryl

would you guys use the Glow powder in Sunset as a blush or highlighter? I have had it a few days not but not sure where to apply it :shame: lol


----------



## ebuybeauty

it looks good, want one


----------



## Bethc

nicci404 said:


> It might be out in the US now...it is already out in the UK May 7th.
> 
> Just call 1-877-903-4671 (9-5 Eastern) When I called Chanel re the Byzantine palette the lady was very helpful, she gave me all the locations/#'s of where it is available.


 

Thank you!  I just called, it's going to be exclusive to Sephora in the US in the Fall... now I didn't ask if that was for the fall line (which will be coming out soon) or in the month of September?


----------



## penelope tree

that looks gorgeous! Has anyone found any online reviews?


----------



## nicci404

This is more of a highlighter - not much color to be used as a blush. It gives off a nice sheen and glow, I really like it.


----------



## nicci404

penelope tree said:


> that looks gorgeous! Has anyone found any online reviews?


 

http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/05...ht-asia-exclusive-healthy-glow-summer-powder/

She didn't really like...


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I got my Healthy Glow Summer Powder - 003 First Light from the summer collection today! This was the shade that was not available in the US


 

Oh I'm so exicited you got it! I'm glad you like it. About the link with the girls review above...hmm, well she nearly uses it everday and does'nt regret buying so it's not all bad.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Oh I'm so exicited you got it! Please give us a report/swatch if you can.


 

here is a swatch from a blogger that got it - she didn't really like it. 

http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2011/05...ht-asia-exclusive-healthy-glow-summer-powder/

I'll do my own when I get home, if you would like. I did think it would give off more color like Aurora or Sunset but it is more of a highlighter. It is not glittery at all which I like - there is some shimmer but not much, it gives me a nice sheen/glow. The blogger thought there was a lot of sparkle - I didn't really think so at all. I used it on top of a blush and it looked really nice. The staying power seems good so far. But I was hoping I could use it as a blush though so I am a little disappointed about that.


----------



## pupeluv

Broke down and I got the Rosy Nude eyeshadow palette


----------



## ladystara

I just got Ready to glow..it's gorgeous!


----------



## bluejinx

rosy nude or rosy tan........... cant decide


----------



## ladystara

bluejinx said:


> rosy nude or rosy tan........... cant decide



Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bluejinx

ladystara said:


> both are gorgeous!!!



not helpful!!!


----------



## ladystara

bluejinx said:


> not helpful!!!



I know   I've been loving Dior more than Chanel lately..but also partially because the SA at Dior is fantastic and DiorDiva!

What colors are you more in need of?


----------



## bluejinx

ladystara said:


> I know   I've been loving Dior more than Chanel lately..but also partially because the SA at Dior is fantastic and DiorDiva!
> 
> What colors are you more in need of?




shhhh......dont say the n word!!!


----------



## ladystara

Haha..which ones do you want more


----------



## bluejinx

ladystara said:


> Haha..which ones do you want more



either the rosy tan or the rosy nude? 

yes. im hopelessly


----------



## ladystara

I vote both!  I've been bad this month...bought a purse!


----------



## Bethc

I bought rosy tan 1st.... And then went back and got rosy nude, they were both so pretty!


----------



## pupeluv

Congrats Ladystara on Ready To Glow, that looks like such a nice palette...I was thinking about that one also. The new Dior stuff has me re-looking at their other stuff and that looks like a palette I need..well want. I wanted the Rosy Nude first then could'nt decide then I saw on Macy's.com that is as a limited edtition...I do not know if that's true but that is how Macy's has it listed, so I got Rosy Nude and I can get Rosy Tan later.


----------



## sweetart

bluejinx said:


> rosy nude or rosy tan........... cant decide



both are gorgeous but I vote for rosy tan!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Don't know if this helps, but I read that Rosy Nude is the warmer palette of the two.


----------



## eminere

Mélanie Laurent will soon be the face of the fragrance Dior Hypnotic Poison:


----------



## LuxBagLVr

I recently bought some of the DiorSkin Nude Foundation in Cameo,its very lightweight...i actually like the feel of it and i used to wear MAC Studio Fix which was much heavier.




By paiged at 2011-05-13


----------



## ipudgybear

sweetart said:


> I  the Dior Diva program!!!
> 
> I wasn't expecting to get anything so soon (I sent my receipts in about 2 weeks ago) so I was super surprised when a large box from dior arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rec'd a full size quint in earth reflection, dior lip polish in 002, extase mascara and 2 deluxe samples of capture total in a really nice makeup case!
> 
> it would be wonderful if other brands offered a program like this.


I seriously need to start buying more things from Dior. I've been behind on shopping. Thankfully my wish list for Dior is growing. That make up case is gorgeous!


----------



## chynxi_a

I hardly buy anything from Dior but I'm in love with what i got!!


----------



## natalie1885

girlygirl3 said:


> thanks! i'm on a lipstick 'tear' at the moment!  maybe i'll have to slow down



it must be spring because i'm so lipstick addicted! hahha


----------



## Fran0421

I definitely want this hehe




			
				eminere;18909934 said:
			
		

> The Mitzah Palette applied:


----------



## nicci404

http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2011/06/dior-fall-2011-makeup-collection.html#more-9233

for fall..


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2011/06/dior-fall-2011-makeup-collection.html#more-9233
> 
> for fall..



I have not seen this yet, so thanks for posting. I am a really big fan of blue polish and Dior makes some great polishes. I'm pretty sure I will be picking up that polish at least.


----------



## southpaw

I was also on the Rosy Tan vs. Rosy Nude fence.   After finally seeing both in person I opted for Rosy Tan.  I'm fairly tan right now (NC43) so it seemed to work better IMO for me.   I also wound up buying the DiorSkin Glow Healthy in Sunset.   The BEST BEST product.  I'm a junkie for bronzer but being tan is tough not to wind up orange.  Blushes rarely work well for me so I usually use a bronzer for contouring.   The sunset is amazing, such a nice overall glow - really lives up to the ads!


----------



## sjunky13

southpaw said:


> I was also on the Rosy Tan vs. Rosy Nude fence.   After finally seeing both in person I opted for Rosy Tan.  I'm fairly tan right now (NC43) so it seemed to work better IMO for me.   I also wound up buying the DiorSkin Glow Healthy in Sunset.   The BEST BEST product.  I'm a junkie for bronzer but being tan is tough not to wind up orange.  Blushes rarely work well for me so I usually use a bronzer for contouring.   The sunset is amazing, such a nice overall glow - really lives up to the ads!


 Rosy Tan is the best quint in a long long time! I am happy it is perm!


----------



## nprotundo

Has anyone tried the Dior Bronze Harmonie de Blush, the coral version? How do you like it?


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior Bronze Harmonie de Blush, the coral version? How do you like it?


 
I just read a review on this a few days ago! 

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...e-blush-in-coral-riviera-is-ringing-my-belle/


----------



## nprotundo

^^I did not see that review. Thanks! I was looking for more online reviews and I somehow missed that one. It made me love it more. I can't believe no one has it?


----------



## sjunky13

I have it and the Rose one as well. When I was tan, I loved the coral, now that I am fair the rose is better for me.


----------



## nprotundo

sjunky13 said:


> I have it and the Rose one as well. When I was tan, I loved the coral, now that I am fair the rose is better for me.



Have you swatched/own the Chanel bronze corail? How does it compare? I own both the Chanel bronze rose/corail ones and I'm worried it's too similar to the Dior one. I do want it though, lol!


----------



## sjunky13

nprotundo said:


> Have you swatched/own the Chanel bronze corail? How does it compare? I own both the Chanel bronze rose/corail ones and I'm worried it's too similar to the Dior one. I do want it though, lol!


 I do have the Chanel. The Dior is wayyy more pigmented that the Chanel. 
Chanel is more sheer . 
With the Dior I need a very light hand. With Chanel I can go a few swipes.


----------



## nprotundo

sjunky13 said:


> I do have the Chanel. The Dior is wayyy more pigmented that the Chanel.
> Chanel is more sheer .
> With the Dior I need a very light hand. With Chanel I can go a few swipes.



You sound just like me. With the Chanel one I have to do a couple of swipes. I LOVE it though nonetheless. Are the colors sufficiently different you think to justify buying the Dior one?


----------



## sjunky13

nprotundo said:


> You sound just like me. With the Chanel one I have to do a couple of swipes. I LOVE it though nonetheless. Are the colors sufficiently different you think to justify buying the Dior one?


 Depends if you are a junky like me. Haha. I would say yes because I love mu and they are different! Go for it. I love Dior!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I know everyone is gaga over Chanel's fall collection, but Dior looks pretty darn good too! I'm thinking the light gray shadow palette, both blue polishes and one of the new lipstick formula's - Rouge Serum Crystal. Anyone else like what they see?

http://www.makeupacademia.com/2011/06/dior-fall-2011-makeup-collection-blue.html


----------



## eminere

it'sanaddiction said:


> I know everyone is gaga over Chanel's fall collection, but Dior looks pretty darn good too! I'm thinking the light gray shadow palette, both blue polishes and one of the new lipstick formula's - Rouge Serum Crystal. Anyone else like what they see?
> 
> http://www.makeupacademia.com/2011/06/dior-fall-2011-makeup-collection-blue.html


Karlie Kloss looks amazing, as usual. 

The metal palettes are beautiful, very weighty and substantial in real life, and the two blue polishes are very chic.


----------



## xlovely

Anyone else love the DiorSkin bronzer in Aurora?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^yes!  Love it!  I am also loving the harmonie blush


----------



## nprotundo

xlovely said:


> Anyone else love the DiorSkin bronzer in Aurora?



I do! But not as much as the Chanel bronze corail/rose. It is beautiful though and I do love it!


----------



## sjunky13

it'sanaddiction said:


> I know everyone is gaga over Chanel's fall collection, but Dior looks pretty darn good too! I'm thinking the light gray shadow palette, both blue polishes and one of the new lipstick formula's - Rouge Serum Crystal. Anyone else like what they see?
> 
> http://www.makeupacademia.com/2011/06/dior-fall-2011-makeup-collection-blue.html


 I want it all of course! I love the smokey blue tones.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.beauty-boks.com/DIOR-AUTUMN-LOOK-2011-BLUE-TIE

A few other images from the fall collection.  I don't have anything blue in my collection, nor have I ever tried with my brown eyes, but the Blue Tie Star Palette was irresistible.


----------



## Lady Stardust

How's the formula on the Rouge Diors in terms of moisture and longevity?  I've been meaning to try some but haven't yet


----------



## sweetart

Lady Stardust said:


> How's the formula on the Rouge Diors in terms of moisture and longevity?  I've been meaning to try some but haven't yet



The rouge Dior formula is one of my faves. I find it quite moisturizing but I don't really pay attention to the lasting power. The formula is really nice though. It applies beautifully and doesn't accentuate dryness which is a major plus. 

I love the shade beige indecise and can't wait too see the fall shades. Love nudes!


----------



## hannahsophia

when is fall dior coming out? the eyeshadow looks interesting.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I got this postcard from Dior Beauty + Macys I thought I should share


----------



## sweetart

my dior fall purchases are on the way!  
cant wait! im always nervous when i purchase things before seeing swatches!


----------



## Bethc

sweetart said:


> my dior fall purchases are on the way!
> cant wait! im always nervous when i purchase things before seeing swatches!



What did you get?


----------



## penelope tree

I used my incognito palette today, the two shadows on the right, so lovely, i'd forgotten how great this quint is.


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> What did you get?







Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)




Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique




Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)

There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)
> 
> There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.





So gorgeous!!! When did you order yours? I am still waiting on mine. I think I need Liquorice! It reminds me the Chanel Russie collection.


----------



## eminere

sweetart said:


> Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)
> 
> There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.


I love Dior colours.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)
> 
> There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.


 

Gorgeous!
I love those lipsticks!


----------



## skydive nikki

sweetart said:


> Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)
> 
> There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.



Gorgeous!!!  I need the palette and polish!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)
> 
> There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.


 
Gorgeous! I'm :greengrin:! I spent too much on makeup this month and have to wait.


----------



## nprotundo

sweetart said:


> Blue Tie Palette in Smoking Blue (001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Diors in Pinsanelle Pink & Beige Angelique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish in Tuxedo (along with Liqourice and Bond Street)
> 
> There was a GWP too. A dior card case and a bunch of skincare, fragrance, and mascara primer sample.



Thats gorgeous!!! Where did you buy it from w/the GWP?


----------



## sweetart

Thanks all!



nprotundo said:


> Thats gorgeous!!! Where did you buy it from w/the GWP?



The Dior boutique in LV at Caesars Palace was having some sort of event when I called. It wasn't a great gwp but something is better than nothing 



shoeaddictklw said:


> So gorgeous!!! When did you order yours? I am still waiting on mine. I think I need Liquorice! It reminds me the Chanel Russie collection.



I ordered last thursday and just got it yesterday. It was a long wait!


----------



## Bethc

I tried the blue tie pallette today and bought the tuxedo and beige safari nail polishes.

I had a problem with the palette, I have lt blue eyes and I don't usually wear blue e/s, but these look so pretty and the SA asked if I wanted to try it.  I dont know if it was the colors or the way she applied it, but I looked like I had 2 black & blue eyes  she kept telling me that it looked great on me?

Let me be clear, the colors are gorgeous, they just didn't look good on my eyes. And I wouldn't have used them all at the same time.

So, I didnt get the palette, just the polishes and  then I walked over to my favorite SA @ Chanel and asked her to take it off.   She agreed (nicely) and then did my eyes over with prelude, which looks so pretty on me!


----------



## nprotundo

I searched for the collection on the Dior website and I can't find it. Is it only in stores?


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> I searched for the collection on the Dior website and I can't find it. Is it only in stores?



I think for now, yes...it was at Nordstrom already.


----------



## nprotundo

nicci404 said:


> I think for now, yes...it was at Nordstrom already.



Thanks! I hate it when it doesn't show up online. I live so far away from any major department stores


----------



## ansleighh

Sooo pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> The Dior boutique in LV at Caesars Palace was having some sort of event when I called. It wasn't a great gwp but something is better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered last thursday and just got it yesterday. It was a long wait!



I ordered Thursday too! Still haven't received it.


----------



## Fran0421

Oh exciting range for Dior too 




it'sanaddiction said:


> I know everyone is gaga over Chanel's fall collection, but Dior looks pretty darn good too! I'm thinking the light gray shadow palette, both blue polishes and one of the new lipstick formula's - Rouge Serum Crystal. Anyone else like what they see?
> 
> http://www.makeupacademia.com/2011/06/dior-fall-2011-makeup-collection-blue.html


----------



## novella

Just as an FYI, Dior is offering free shipping with purchase of any Dior nail polish or Addict lipstick through July 19. I didn't see any mention of a specific code in the e-mail.

http://dior-s.neolane.net/nl/jsp/m.jsp?c=c034c5211aeb4e2114


----------



## nwhite

Can anyone comment on the Bronze 'Original Tan' Healthy Glow Bronzing Powder?  I missed out on Aurora Healthy Glow Powder, so I might pick this up instead if it's worth it!  I need a new bronzer! Not sure what color I will need either.  TIA!


----------



## sjunky13

Here is a small part of my dior collection. 
JUst my favorite quads. I need to update with the rest. This is just a smidge of my Dior. I love Dior! They really can do a shadow!

Missing is complextion products, lips and the rest of blushes and quads.

I love the lace collection and have not used it yet. The overpray and print is too pretty! I should dig into that collection soon because the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## sweetart

nwhite said:


> Can anyone comment on the Bronze 'Original Tan' Healthy Glow Bronzing Powder?  I missed out on Aurora Healthy Glow Powder, so I might pick this up instead if it's worth it!  I need a new bronzer! Not sure what color I will need either.  TIA!



Aurora is still available at the boutiques and i know 2 of the sephoras in my area still have it.  The Aurora powder is backupworth IMO. I  it!


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Here is a small part of my dior collection.
> JUst my favorite quads. I need to update with the rest. This is just a smidge of my Dior. I love Dior! They really can do a shadow!
> 
> Missing is complextion products, lips and the rest of blushes and quads.
> 
> I love the lace collection and have not used it yet. The overpray and print is too pretty! I should dig into that collection soon because the colors are gorgeous!



you have quite a collection, sjunky!!!! The lace collection is one of my faves. I love the coquette quint and vintage rose blush!


----------



## sjunky13

sweetart said:


> you have quite a collection, sjunky!!!! The lace collection is one of my faves. I love the coquette quint and vintage rose blush!


 Thanks! I have soooo much mu. Really it is a sickness. Haha. I always try and cut dow, then I buy every seasonal collection from my favorite lines. I need to be stopped! 

I love the lace collection. But my favorite quads are Rosey Tan and Gris Gris and Smokey Crystal.


----------



## sjunky13

I love these highlighters! and this palette is soo freaking chic!


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> I love these highlighters! and this palette is soo freaking chic!


 
Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## nwhite

sweetart said:


> Aurora is still available at the boutiques and i know 2 of the sephoras in my area still have it.  The Aurora powder is backupworth IMO. I  it!



Thanks! I will call Sephora to see if they can locate me one.  This powder looks gorgeous!


----------



## nwhite

Yea!!  My local Sephora has aurora!!  So excited!  Didn't even think of calling the store since it was removed from the webiste.  Thanks for the rec *sweetart*


----------



## wintotty

sweetart said:


> Aurora is still available at the boutiques and i know 2 of the sephoras in my area still have it.  The Aurora powder is backupworth IMO. I  it!



Thank you for the info!
I thought I missed out on the Aurora (I checked Macys, Nordstroms, Saks etc, and no one had them..), I went to Sephora and they had 3 Aurora!! I tried it on and it IS a great bronzer! It gives such a natural glow and doesn't look over the top!! I have several of Guelrain's bronzers, but Aurora is my favorite now!


----------



## wintotty

Does anyone have a modeling pic for Dior Rosy Nude Quint? I saw the Rosy Tan, but no one around me has Rosy Nude, and want to see how it looks.... 

Is it must have?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^No.  I bought it and returned it.  It was average at best.  I love the rosy tan.


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Does anyone have a modeling pic for Dior Rosy Nude Quint? I saw the Rosy Tan, but no one around me has Rosy Nude, and want to see how it looks....
> 
> Is it must have?


 I like it, but I LOVE Rosey Tan. The Nude is really pretty though, losts of colors to be used as washes.


----------



## 8seventeen19

@Beth, when I read your application story of the Blue Tie palette, I thought the MUA was probably clueless and the palette would still be pretty suitable for me. Fast forward to today when I went into Nordstrom to try that very palette. I looked in the mirror and could only imagine what you saw! I don't think I got a bad MUA but that palette is SO easy to over do. I skipped it.... and also thought about heading straight to Chanel, but she fixed it for me. Needless to say, it's almost 12 hrs later and I STILL have blue on my eyes.


----------



## Bethc

shoeaddictklw said:


> @Beth, when I read your application story of the Blue Tie palette, I thought the MUA was probably clueless and the palette would still be pretty suitable for me. Fast forward to today when I went into Nordstrom to try that very palette. I looked in the mirror and could only imagine what you saw! I don't think I got a bad MUA but that palette is SO easy to over do. I skipped it.... and also thought about heading straight to Chanel, but she fixed it for me. Needless to say, it's almost 12 hrs later and I STILL have blue on my eyes.



 thank you!  At least I know I'm not alone!!


----------



## ozmodiar

I bought the Fall/Winter Ready-to-Wear palette from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. I like the pouch it comes in that also holds the little brushes that could also be used with other palettes that don't house applicators.

There was a velvet flap makeup bag as GWP, so I also got a serum de rouge and a nail polish to meet the $100 minimum.


----------



## nwhite

Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation - does anyone have or had experience using this foundation? The SA tried it on my hand the other day, by spraying and buffing with a brush. The coverage looked full and my skin felt nice, but I didn't end up buying it because I thought it looked a little orange.  She tried the lightest shade on me, light beige 200. I'm a NW20 for reference.

I'm desperate for a foundation that will give me good coverage and will last all day for my wedding outside. I'm tempted to try this but want to hear your thoughts before I take the splurge!! I don't want to look like an oompa loompa on my wedding day! LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

nwhite said:


> Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation - does anyone have or had experience using this foundation? The SA tried it on my hand the other day, by spraying and buffing with a brush. The coverage looked full and my skin felt nice, but I didn't end up buying it because I thought it looked a little orange.  She tried the lightest shade on me, light beige 200. I'm a NW20 for reference.
> 
> I'm desperate for a foundation that will give me good coverage and will last all day for my wedding outside. I'm tempted to try this but want to hear your thoughts before I take the splurge!! I don't want to look like an oompa loompa on my wedding day! LOL



I've not personally tried it but, my sister tried it during the Nordstrom's anniversary sale and she loved it. If it's too orange though, it's too orange. If you're looking for all day coverage try Guerlain's Parure Gold or Parure Aqua. Aqua is a lot lighter. I've had a lot of luck with those two. Sorry I don't have more experience in Dior!


----------



## Tammy518

nwhite said:


> Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation - does anyone have or had experience using this foundation? The SA tried it on my hand the other day, by spraying and buffing with a brush. The coverage looked full and my skin felt nice, but I didn't end up buying it because I thought it looked a little orange. She tried the lightest shade on me, light beige 200. I'm a NW20 for reference.
> 
> I'm desperate for a foundation that will give me good coverage and will last all day for my wedding outside. I'm tempted to try this but want to hear your thoughts before I take the splurge!! I don't want to look like an oompa loompa on my wedding day! LOL


 
I bought some a few days ago.  I'm an NC20 in MAC and I bought the 200 in the Airflash.  I told the saleslady that I'm almost always the very lightest shade in any foundation, but she insisted I get the medium, 300.  Okay, sure, it looked okay in the store.  Well, I get outside and look in the mirror in the car and there was a very noticeable difference in my neck and my face.  She had also swatched some on my arm that looked okay in the store, but looked really orangey outside.  I went in and exchanged it for the 200 immediately.  I've only used it once, yesterday.  It did seem to cover well.  I felt like it did darken/deepen (is this oxidizing -- I don't know) as the day went on.  All I could think was:  Wow, what if I'd kept the 300?!  

The very best coverage I've found is Makeup Forever High Definition.  I don't know why I've been trying to deviate off of that lately because it really does work well for me.  And if I were getting married, I don't think I would want to use anything but that.


----------



## Tammy518

Can anyone tell me about the Diorskin Nude Skin Perfecting Concealer?  I have pretty bad undereye circles.  I usually use a MAC or BB cream concealer, but I'd like to find something less heavy but that still works.  Also, can this be used in any area of the face, or is it just more for the undereyes?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Tammy518 said:


> I bought some a few days ago.  I'm an NC20 in MAC and I bought the 200 in the Airflash.  I told the saleslady that I'm almost always the very lightest shade in any foundation, but she insisted I get the medium, 300.  Okay, sure, it looked okay in the store.  Well, I get outside and look in the mirror in the car and there was a very noticeable difference in my neck and my face.  She had also swatched some on my arm that looked okay in the store, but looked really orangey outside.  I went in and exchanged it for the 200 immediately.  I've only used it once, yesterday.  It did seem to cover well.  I felt like it did darken/deepen (*is this oxidizing -- I don't know*) as the day went on.  All I could think was:  Wow, what if I'd kept the 300?!
> 
> The very best coverage I've found is Makeup Forever High Definition.  I don't know why I've been trying to deviate off of that lately because it really does work well for me.  And if I were getting married, I don't think I would want to use anything but that.


I am not sure what it is, but I have found that a lot of foundations do this on me and they'll also turn orange after looking perfect. It has something to do with the oils on our face not doing well with some ingredients. I've started using an alcohol free toner and it has seemed to work really well. Dior has a great one actually!

I saw your other post and if you have really heavy dark circles but do not one a cakey or heavy, I'd recommend Cle de Peau. Nordstroms carries the line now as does most Saks.


----------



## Tammy518

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am not sure what it is, but I have found that a lot of foundations do this on me and they'll also turn orange after looking perfect. It has something to do with the oils on our face not doing well with some ingredients. I've started using an alcohol free toner and it has seemed to work really well. Dior has a great one actually!
> 
> I saw your other post and if you have really heavy dark circles but do not one a cakey or heavy, I'd recommend Cle de Peau. Nordstroms carries the line now as does most Saks.


 
Thank you for the type about the toner.  I think the only foundations that haven't oxidized on me were ones by Chanel and the MUFE.  I do have very oily skin, even though I'm in my 40's -- thought that would be over by now.  Well, maybe it will help with wrinkles, though, huh?

I will have to give it a try.  And I will look in to the Cle de Peau as well.


----------



## nwhite

Tammy518 said:


> I bought some a few days ago.  I'm an NC20 in MAC and I bought the 200 in the Airflash.  I told the saleslady that I'm almost always the very lightest shade in any foundation, but she insisted I get the medium, 300.  Okay, sure, it looked okay in the store.  Well, I get outside and look in the mirror in the car and there was a very noticeable difference in my neck and my face.  She had also swatched some on my arm that looked okay in the store, but looked really orangey outside.  I went in and exchanged it for the 200 immediately.  I've only used it once, yesterday.  It did seem to cover well.  I felt like it did darken/deepen (is this oxidizing -- I don't know) as the day went on.  All I could think was:  Wow, what if I'd kept the 300?!
> 
> The very best coverage I've found is Makeup Forever High Definition.  I don't know why I've been trying to deviate off of that lately because it really does work well for me.  And if I were getting married, I don't think I would want to use anything but that.



WOW!  I can't believe she tried to sell you the 300!! I think you should always go with your gut.  

I wish these did come in more of a variety of shades.  Maybe Dior will add to the line if the product is doing good.  I really want to try it on my face, but I would hate to spend all that money if I didn't like it.  I'll have to get the brush that the SA used on me - that's another $40.  $100 just for a wedding foundation still seems a little ridiculous to me!  I'm sure the brush is good, but I doubt it will really make that much difference.  

I tried to like MUFE HD, but it slides off my face in 2 hours.  So far my MAC Studio Fix Fluid is the only one that's been a keeper but still wears off at the end of the day (lasts a little longer with primer).  

I just heard good things about this foundation.  Maybe I'll try it and post a review.  I'm sure I can take it back if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Tammy518

nwhite said:


> WOW! I can't believe she tried to sell you the 300!! I think you should always go with your gut.
> 
> I wish these did come in more of a variety of shades. Maybe Dior will add to the line if the product is doing good. I really want to try it on my face, but I would hate to spend all that money if I didn't like it. I'll have to get the brush that the SA used on me - that's another $40. $100 just for a wedding foundation still seems a little ridiculous to me! I'm sure the brush is good, but I doubt it will really make that much difference.
> 
> I tried to like MUFE HD, but it slides off my face in 2 hours. So far my MAC Studio Fix Fluid is the only one that's been a keeper but still wears off at the end of the day (lasts a little longer with primer).
> 
> I just heard good things about this foundation. Maybe I'll try it and post a review. I'm sure I can take it back if it doesn't work out.


 
You're right; I should have went with my gut.  I kept telling her that I'm never any shade but the very lightest.  

I didn't buy the Dior brush.  I used a Jane Iredale Handi brush that I already had.  I felt it applied the product fine.  Probably even a kabuki brush would work if you already have one of those.  The method I used was spraying it on my hand and then dipping the brush in it and swirling it on my face.


----------



## nwhite

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've not personally tried it but, my sister tried it during the Nordstrom's anniversary sale and she loved it. If it's too orange though, it's too orange. If you're looking for all day coverage try Guerlain's Parure Gold or Parure Aqua. Aqua is a lot lighter. I've had a lot of luck with those two. Sorry I don't have more experience in Dior!



Did your sister buy the brush to buff in the foundation?  I think that would work better for me than just spraying on.  Think I might just take the splurge and buy it.  I can always return it if it's too orangey.  Maybe I'll just have to use a lot of self tanner which I plan on doing anyway 

My next try was actually Guerlain. I don't think any of the Nordstroms near me have it in store.  Even the Dior Extreme Wear didn't last that long on me. Maybe my skin has been extra oily in this heat!


----------



## nwhite

Tammy518 said:


> You're right; I should have went with my gut.  I kept telling her that I'm never any shade but the very lightest.
> 
> I didn't buy the Dior brush.  I used a Jane Iredale Handi brush that I already had.  I felt it applied the product fine.  Probably even a kabuki brush would work if you already have one of those.  The method I used was spraying it on my hand and then dipping the brush in it and swirling it on my face.



The brush is tempting to get because it's so soft .  But I do have another brush I could use.  It's a flat top buffer brush that I bought from Coastal Scents a while back.  Haven't found the right foundation to use it with it yet.  Maybe it will be perfect for the spray.  All though it might be a little too condensed.  

I'll probably go to Dior tomorrow to check out the foundation again.  I'm sure she will sucker me into buying the brush...


----------



## Tammy518

nwhite said:


> The brush is tempting to get because it's so soft . But I do have another brush I could use. It's a flat top buffer brush that I bought from Coastal Scents a while back. Haven't found the right foundation to use it with it yet. Maybe it will be perfect for the spray. All though it might be a little too condensed.
> 
> I'll probably go to Dior tomorrow to check out the foundation again. I'm sure she will sucker me into buying the brush...


 

The Jane Iredale blush I used with the Airflash is a flat top buffer brush also, and it's soft.  It's not like a stipling brush.  Since I already had it, and it looked similar to the Dior brush suggested, I just used that.  Here's what it looks like in case you're not familiar with it.  

http://www.janeiredale.com/brush_thehandi.html

Let us know us know what you come with today!


----------



## Tammy518

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am not sure what it is, but I have found that a lot of foundations do this on me and they'll also turn orange after looking perfect. It has something to do with the oils on our face not doing well with some ingredients. I've started using an alcohol free toner and it has seemed to work really well. Dior has a great one actually!
> 
> I saw your other post and if you have really heavy dark circles but do not one a cakey or heavy, I'd recommend Cle de Peau. Nordstroms carries the line now as does most Saks.


 
Which Dior toner do you use?  I was just looking on Sephora and saw that they have two.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Tammy518 said:


> Which Dior toner do you use?  I was just looking on Sephora and saw that they have two.



http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P270201&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073

This one is absolutely wonderful and it leaves my skin soft.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P4015&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4164

I use this one when I am in 'breakout mode' if you know what I mean. It's more drying. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nwhite said:


> Did your sister buy the brush to buff in the foundation?  I think that would work better for me than just spraying on.  Think I might just take the splurge and buy it.  I can always return it if it's too orangey.  Maybe I'll just have to use a lot of self tanner which I plan on doing anyway
> 
> My next try was actually Guerlain. I don't think any of the Nordstroms near me have it in store.  Even the Dior Extreme Wear didn't last that long on me. Maybe my skin has been extra oily in this heat!



She sprayed it on her hand and then used her hand to smooth it on. Which now that I think about defeats the whole purpose of having it in a spray, no?

Guerlain is readily available at Dillard's if you have those. I have found while they're not as knowledgeable as the Saks' SA's, but they're friendlier. 

If you're going to Dior again, have the SA put their pink toner on before the SA puts on your foundation. It helps a lot with my oiliness. I know it's expensive but I've found some good deals on ebay.


----------



## Tammy518

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P270201&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073
> 
> This one is absolutely wonderful and it leaves my skin soft.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P4015&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4164
> 
> I use this one when I am in 'breakout mode' if you know what I mean. It's more drying.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Okay.  Thank you!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks for the advice *Tammy518* & *shoeaddictklw*!

I ended up buying shade 200 in the Airflash.  I had the SA at Nordies try it on my hand and the shade didn't look orange on me at all.  If anything I might be in between 200 and 300.  I think the first SA just picked a shade randomly to spray on my hand!  That's why I didn't buy it right away.  Oh well, her loss 

Tammy518 -  thanks for the link to the jane iredale brush.  It looks pretty much exactly like the buffer brush I have.  I didn't get the Dior brush because I'm pretty sure it does the same thing!  

shoeaddictklw - thanks for the suggestion of the pink toner.  I'm going to see how this foundation wears before I purchase that 

I haven't tried the foundation out yet, but I will tomorrow and let you guys know.  I'm excited!  Just hope it looks as good on my face as it does on my hand...lol


----------



## KainTech

OMG! I am craving for that Dior Lady Dior Palette but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Anyone knows where to get?

Those two sites seem to be the only ones that have reviews on them.

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/dior-lady-dior-limited-edition-palette.html

http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-la...palette-fards-a-paupieres-swatch-review-5228/


----------



## sjunky13

KainTech said:


> OMG! I am craving for that Dior Lady Dior Palette but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Anyone knows where to get?
> 
> Those two sites seem to be the only ones that have reviews on them.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/dior-lady-dior-limited-edition-palette.html
> 
> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-la...palette-fards-a-paupieres-swatch-review-5228/


 

Yes . It is a Saks exclusive!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.faboverforty.com/beauty/dior-3-couleurs-smoky-eye-shadow-palettes/

This actually looks worth getting . I don't buy quads anymore really cause 1 shade usually never gets used up.


----------



## eminere

From the official Dior Facebook page:



> Dior presents an exclusive collection of three Dior Vernis shades inspired by the timeless and signature reds of the House of Dior: Icône, Trafalgar and Gruau.


----------



## novella

eminere;19721446 said:
			
		

> From the official Dior Facebook page:



We were just talking about this in the Dior nail thread. 

The Les Rouges collection sold out in a few seconds online and this collection was supposedly limited edition. So we were wondering if they're relaunching it? Well it'd be nice if they are but who knows?


----------



## eminere

novella said:


> We were just talking about this in the Dior nail thread.
> 
> The Les Rouges collection sold out in a few seconds online and this collection was supposedly limited edition. So we were wondering if they're relaunching it? Well it'd be nice if they are but who knows?


Ah sorry, didn't realise there was a separate thread for Dior nail polishes.


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> http://www.faboverforty.com/beauty/dior-3-couleurs-smoky-eye-shadow-palettes/
> 
> This actually looks worth getting . I don't buy quads anymore really cause 1 shade usually never gets used up.



the new three colors are to die for...  the textures are amazing and the compact is just darling!!  the new diorshow waterproof liners are amazing as well (they'll launch together), they are truly smudge proof!!


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> the new three colors are to die for...  the textures are amazing and the compact is just darling!!  the new diorshow waterproof liners are amazing as well (they'll launch together), they are truly smudge proof!!



yea, I am excited about the eye liners too. do you know when they will hit the department stores? I read somewhere that it will be sometime next month. I see they are already online but I rather see in person. 

found some more pics  

http://minimin.onsugar.com/Dior-3-c...black-dior-radiant-base-dior-samples-18835925

do you already have these?! from your reply, it sounds like you do.


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> yea, I am excited about the eye liners too. do you know when they will hit the department stores? I read somewhere that it will be sometime next month. I see they are already online but I rather see in person.
> 
> found some more pics
> 
> http://minimin.onsugar.com/Dior-3-c...black-dior-radiant-base-dior-samples-18835925
> 
> do you already have these?! from your reply, it sounds like you do.



they are expected to hit stores in september!  i don't actually own them, but i played with them earlier this month at our training (i work for dior beauty)!!  the colors are so nice!!  lots to look forward to this season!  mitzah items will launch at sephora in september too, and then before you know it we are into holiday look (les rouges or) and the christmas collection (featuring the cutest tweed palettes!)


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> they are expected to hit stores in september!  i don't actually own them, but i played with them earlier this month at our training (i work for dior beauty)!!  the colors are so nice!!  lots to look forward to this season!  mitzah items will launch at sephora in september too, and then before you know it we are into holiday look (les rouges or) and the christmas collection (featuring the cutest tweed palettes!)



you're so lucky!! 

I love tweed. the tweed palettes sound interesting. what does the palette come with? if you can say...


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> you're so lucky!!
> 
> I love tweed. the tweed palettes sound interesting. what does the palette come with? if you can say...



Similar to years past there are 4 different palettes: lips, eyes, travel and brushes.  This year the lip and eye palettes are wider than they are tall (a la diorissime or jazz club palettes of years past!), so the colors are placed side by side, in little squares.  

The eye palette includes 3 shades of beige-brown colors, with 1 cream liner as well as a double ended brush (a la jazz club!) while the lip palette includes 1 lip balm, 2 lipsticks in pink shades (one warmer one cooler), 1 rosy gloss with a double ended lip brush.  

The travel palette includes 3 eye shades of white to grey, 1 cream liner, 1 lip balm, 1 reddish berry lipstick, 1 nudish gloss, nude sculpting powder in 020 (i think!), Iconic mascara mini and two double ended applicators (one sponge, one brush)!

The brush set this year is the foundation, blush, eye and lip (same as last year).  while the handle on the brushes aren't the best (my foundation brush actually had all the writing rub off), the quality of the brushes in the set are superb and up to par with our regular brushes!

here is a post with some images of this year's holiday/christmas collection!  note that les rouges or will be our holiday new look collection, and from what i understand does not include a star product... for the first time in all my time with dior (5 years now?!).  but that might change (they might have some super duper exclusive item in europe or something!).  the items are infused with gold and are absolutely stunning!  i'm think the quint is launching at sephora, but don't quote me!

hope that got you excited for the coming months!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Those polishes look stunning! Apparently I missed out on those recent reds


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> Similar to years past there are 4 different palettes: lips, eyes, travel and brushes. This year the lip and eye palettes are wider than they are tall (a la diorissime or jazz club palettes of years past!), so the colors are placed side by side, in little squares.
> 
> The eye palette includes 3 shades of beige-brown colors, with 1 cream liner as well as a double ended brush (a la jazz club!) while the lip palette includes 1 lip balm, 2 lipsticks in pink shades (one warmer one cooler), 1 rosy gloss with a double ended lip brush.
> 
> The travel palette includes 3 eye shades of white to grey, 1 cream liner, 1 lip balm, 1 reddish berry lipstick, 1 nudish gloss, nude sculpting powder in 020 (i think!), Iconic mascara mini and two double ended applicators (one sponge, one brush)!
> 
> The brush set this year is the foundation, blush, eye and lip (same as last year). while the handle on the brushes aren't the best (my foundation brush actually had all the writing rub off), the quality of the brushes in the set are superb and up to par with our regular brushes!
> 
> here is a post with some images of this year's holiday/christmas collection! note that les rouges or will be our holiday new look collection, and from what i understand does not include a star product... for the first time in all my time with dior (5 years now?!). but that might change (they might have some super duper exclusive item in europe or something!). the items are infused with gold and are absolutely stunning! i'm think the quint is launching at sephora, but don't quote me!
> 
> hope that got you excited for the coming months!!


 

thanks for the link I am really interested in the lip palette...

I mostly pay attention to when Chanel comes out w/collections and don't really follow ones from Dior or other high end brands. But this collection looks very promising! I'm excited. I know I want to get at least one of the new eye shadows and possibly the lip palette. 

what are you getting?


----------



## KainTech

http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-fa...alette-291-smoky-navy-swatch-and-review-5571/

There is a full review on the Smoky Navy 3 colors. The way they built this palette seems neat by just looking at it. I actually saw it available already instore yesterday at Nordys.


----------



## ladystara

I bought the Smoky nude yesterday!  It was fantastic because even without primer it didn't crease on me for about 10 hours!  It seems so much easier to apply - the MUA took about 3 minutes to do it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Ohh nice! I love the way they open, I'm a sucker for a new design and I love Dior shadows. I'm thinking of either the Smoky Nude or the Smoky Pink.


----------



## Bethc

My MIL brought me back the Mitzah pallette from London, I'd take pics, but I'm writing this on my IPad w/flashlight since we have no power from Irene.  It's very pretty, but I'm not sure if or how I'm going to use it.


----------



## girlygirl3

OMGoodness!  The Smoky Khaki makes me drool!

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/dior-smoky-khaki-481.html


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> My MIL brought me back the Mitzah pallette from London, I'd take pics, but I'm writing this on my IPad w/flashlight since we have no power from Irene. It's very pretty, but I'm not sure if or how I'm going to use it.


 
Hey Beth, do you have power now?


----------



## hightea_xx

girlygirl3 said:


> OMGoodness!  The Smoky Khaki makes me drool!
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/dior-smoky-khaki-481.html



ughhhhh, that's exactly what we've been missing from our collection!  i cannot wait to play with this and the other palettes!!!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> OMGoodness!  The Smoky Khaki makes me drool!
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/dior-smoky-khaki-481.html



did you see the one posted by Cafe Makeup? 

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/08/28/dior-3-couleurs-smoky-pink-review/


----------



## peach.

I want Smoky Nude or Smoky Brown...but I always get neutrals! I purchase colorful palettes/eyeshadows and never end up using them. The new packaging is sucking me in.


----------



## ladystara

peach. said:


> I want Smoky Nude or Smoky Brown...but I always get neutrals! I purchase colorful palettes/eyeshadows and never end up using them. The new packaging is sucking me in.



I do too...so now I stick with the neutrals!!!  I love the new packaging though


----------



## JulieDiva

MY NEW HOME!!!!!

I am obsessed with all things DIOR, and their makeup is no exception.


I am dying to try the new 3 colour smoky shadows as well...what nice looking palettes.

I am also saving up for the Holiday sets...so nice.


Has anyone else bought the new Dior Addict to life EDT...it is only at sephora here.
It is so pretty, light and floral...a refreshing scent for everyday use.


----------



## JulieDiva

Does anyone else have the Dior Extase mascara?  I love all things Dior, but this mascara clumps on my lashes, even when i start a new tube.?? 
what is everyones FAV Dior mascara??


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> did you see the one posted by Cafe Makeup?
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/08/28/dior-3-couleurs-smoky-pink-review/


 
Yes, I did!  Smoky Pink is also really pretty.
I would love to see all these in person!


----------



## girlygirl3

hightea_xx said:


> ughhhhh, that's exactly what we've been missing from our collection! i cannot wait to play with this and the other palettes!!!


 
Do let us know which ones stand out for you!  How fun it is to play!


----------



## nprotundo

Has anyone tried out the smoky pink or the smoky Khaki yet?? Im dying to buy it but would like to see some actual tutorials/pics on them and I can't find any on UTube yet!


----------



## girlygirl3

nprotundo said:


> Has anyone tried out the smoky pink or the smoky Khaki yet?? Im dying to buy it but would like to see some actual tutorials/pics on them and I can't find any on UTube yet!


 
I haven't yet, but thanks for reminding me!  It is strange that there aren't reviews/swatches yet, but I suppose they're still too new


----------



## hightea_xx

sephora has updated with the mitzah collection, as well as the eyeliner patches and the brow stencils!  check em out!  including the gorgeous 5-colour mitzah!!


----------



## girlygirl3

My new Dior purchases:  the new Smoky Khaki e/s trio, two of the new waterproof automatic eyeliners in Chestnut and Marine!

The Smoky Khaki is very pretty.  It gives off an olive undertone which is so subtle, I really like it.  I don't wear green very often and it doesn't suit me, but this one and one of the D&G e/s palettes are the only ones I will wear!  

The MUA at Bloomie's helped me and it seemed she worked hard to get some pigment on me.  I am probably NC 30-35 today because I sat out in the sun at the US Open yesterday   Normally, I'm somewhere between NC 25 and NC 30.  I also do like a smoky eye for day anyway, but I don't go overboard.  I came home to try the application myself and it applies beautifully. 

They also have new waterproof automatic eye liners in the new collection!  They have a sharpener at the other end.  I love their eyeliner pencils so I had to grab one of each brown and blue!

By the way, Bloomie's @ 59th St only received 5 pieces of the Smoky Khaki and they only had black and brown in the new eyeliners.  Macy's was where I picked these up and they had the eyeliners in all colors - black, brown, marine, grey, violet, etc.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> My new Dior purchases:  the new Smoky Khaki e/s trio, two of the new waterproof automatic eyeliners in Chestnut and Marine!
> 
> The Smoky Khaki is very pretty.  It gives off an olive undertone which is so subtle, I really like it.  I don't wear green very often and it doesn't suit me, but this one and one of the D&G e/s palettes are the only ones I will wear!
> 
> The MUA at Bloomie's helped me and it seemed she worked hard to get some pigment on me.  I am probably NC 30-35 today because I sat out in the sun at the US Open yesterday   Normally, I'm somewhere between NC 25 and NC 30.  I also do like a smoky eye for day anyway, but I don't go overboard.  I came home to try the application myself and it applies beautifully.
> 
> They also have new waterproof automatic eye liners in the new collection!  They have a sharpener at the other end.  I love their eyeliner pencils so I had to grab one of each brown and blue!
> 
> By the way, Bloomie's @ 59th St only received 5 pieces of the Smoky Khaki and they only had black and brown in the new eyeliners.  Macy's was where I picked these up and they had the eyeliners in all colors - black, brown, marine, grey, violet, etc.



that's so pretty!! I am really liking the liners too...stop tempting me!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> that's so pretty!! I am really liking the liners too...stop tempting me!


 
Yes, I've always liked their liner pencils!  By the way, I never did stop back at Chantecaille to try their new ones!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Yes, I've always liked their liner pencils!  By the way, I never did stop back at Chantecaille to try their new ones!



I tried it - it felt smooth but nothing to run out and get immediately. These Dior ones sound better anyway


----------



## eminere

Charlize looks like a golden goddess:







View the new J'adore movie now, filmed exclusively in the 'Galerie des Glaces' at the 'Château de Versailles'.

Directed by Jean-Jacques Annaud
Starring Charlize Theron
Music : Heavy cross by Gossip


----------



## DisCo

A few of my Dior palettes


----------



## hightea_xx

BEIGE MASSAI!!!!  i miss that palette, it was so beautiful...


----------



## Bethc

As promised, below is my Mitzah palette and the Mitzah 5 color...


----------



## nprotundo

girlygirl3 said:


> My new Dior purchases:  the new Smoky Khaki e/s trio, two of the new waterproof automatic eyeliners in Chestnut and Marine!
> 
> The Smoky Khaki is very pretty.  It gives off an olive undertone which is so subtle, I really like it.  I don't wear green very often and it doesn't suit me, but this one and one of the D&G e/s palettes are the only ones I will wear!
> 
> The MUA at Bloomie's helped me and it seemed she worked hard to get some pigment on me.  I am probably NC 30-35 today because I sat out in the sun at the US Open yesterday   Normally, I'm somewhere between NC 25 and NC 30.  I also do like a smoky eye for day anyway, but I don't go overboard.  I came home to try the application myself and it applies beautifully.
> 
> They also have new waterproof automatic eye liners in the new collection!  They have a sharpener at the other end.  I love their eyeliner pencils so I had to grab one of each brown and blue!
> 
> By the way, Bloomie's @ 59th St only received 5 pieces of the Smoky Khaki and they only had black and brown in the new eyeliners.  Macy's was where I picked these up and they had the eyeliners in all colors - black, brown, marine, grey, violet, etc.



Thank you so much for this!!! So you find it pigmented enough for you? What did you think about the smoky nude or the smoky pink one?


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> As promised, below is my Mitzah palette and the Mitzah 5 color...



Ohh! How do you like the mitzah quint? Im tempted to purchase but have been waiting for swatches


----------



## DisCo

hightea_xx said:


> BEIGE MASSAI!!!!  i miss that palette, it was so beautiful...



I know it's my favourite palette...perfect for everyday yet buildable to wear for evenings out!


----------



## girlygirl3

nprotundo said:


> Thank you so much for this!!! So you find it pigmented enough for you? What did you think about the smoky nude or the smoky pink one?


 
You're welcome!  I did not swatch the smoky nude.  I thought the smoky pink would be nice, but I wasn't looking for a grey pallette.  I did like the glitter one (the one on the right side).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

eminere;19856655 said:
			
		

> Charlize looks like a golden goddess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View the new J'adore movie now, filmed exclusively in the 'Galerie des Glaces' at the 'Château de Versailles'.
> 
> Directed by Jean-Jacques Annaud
> Starring Charlize Theron
> Music : Heavy cross by Gossip




She is gorgeous! It's hard to believe that was her in the movie "Monster".


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> As promised, below is my Mitzah palette and the Mitzah 5 color...


 
Pretty!  I like the Mitzah 5-color.  
I did not think I would until I saw swatches here:

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/06/dior-mitzah-panther-eyeshadow-swatches/

I saw the palette today at Sephora and that's also very nice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bethc said:


> As promised, below is my Mitzah palette and the Mitzah 5 color...


 
I love both of these!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> You're welcome! I did not swatch the smoky nude. I thought the smoky pink would be nice, but I wasn't looking for a grey pallette. I did like the glitter one (the one on the right side).


 
I decided on the Smoky Pink, because I have so many brown based palettes. I really don't think you can go wrong with any of them!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I decided on the Smoky Pink, because I have so many brown based palettes. I really don't think you can go wrong with any of them!


 
I may re-visit the Smoky Pink at a later point 

I'm enjoying the Smoky Khaki for its olive undertones and I just found the perfect e/l - Smashbox's Limitless Liner in Golden Ivy!


----------



## Bethc

I can't take very good pics due to all of the rain, but I found some good ones here...

http://beautymoogle.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-mitzah-5-colour-eyeshadow-palette.html


----------



## peach.

DisCo said:


> A few of my Dior palettes


Wow, lovely collection! 



Bethc said:


> As promised, below is my Mitzah palette and the Mitzah 5 color...


 want!!! Will you be using the Mitzah palette? I can't decide whether to get it (I don't think I have the heart to dip into it!) or get the 5-colour Mitzah (but I have so many neutral palettes.) How do you like them?


----------



## elleestbelle

hi everyone!  

i have the 'night dust' palette:
http://reviews.sephora.com/8723/P254219/reviews.htm

and it looks like this has been discontinued 

can anyone recommend another palette that would contain colors similar to the lighter shades in this palette?  i use those much quicker than i do the black and the brown shadows.

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> I can't take very good pics due to all of the rain, but I found some good ones here...
> 
> http://beautymoogle.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-mitzah-5-colour-eyeshadow-palette.html



Thanks! I passed on the panther palette but I picked up the quint today and love it! The shimmer is much more subtle in this quint than others!


----------



## hightea_xx

elleestbelle said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i have the 'night dust' palette:
> http://reviews.sephora.com/8723/P254219/reviews.htm
> 
> and it looks like this has been discontinued
> 
> can anyone recommend another palette that would contain colors similar to the lighter shades in this palette?  i use those much quicker than i do the black and the brown shadows.
> 
> thanks in advance!!!!



hmm, gris gris might be interest...

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P293009&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073

the blue is lighter than the one in night dust, but there is also a gorgeous grey color to add more depth, rather than just relying on the black shade.  if you like the blue shade, the new 3-couleurs smoky in smoky navy might be nice too.

ps: i just got the 3-couleurs and the diorshow liners in store today and everyone in the department is IN LOVE with them!  so excited to start playing with them!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's the Smoky Pink palette. The colors and application are perfection! There is a tiny bit of glitter in the one shade but it's very slight. Adds just enough shimmer to brighten. I am going to have to get another palette!


----------



## elleestbelle

hightea_xx said:


> hmm, gris gris might be interest...
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P293009&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073
> 
> the blue is lighter than the one in night dust, but there is also a gorgeous grey color to add more depth, rather than just relying on the black shade.  if you like the blue shade, the new 3-couleurs smoky in smoky navy might be nice too.
> 
> ps: i just got the 3-couleurs and the diorshow liners in store today and everyone in the department is IN LOVE with them!  so excited to start playing with them!!



Thanks for the suggestion! I will check out the gris gris palette this weekend!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I may re-visit the Smoky Pink at a later point
> 
> I'm enjoying the Smoky Khaki for its olive undertones and I just found the perfect e/l - Smashbox's Limitless Liner in Golden Ivy!


 
Now you got me thinking about liners . well it should be easy to find the right gray!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's the Smoky Pink palette. The colors and application are perfection! There is a tiny bit of glitter in the one shade but it's very slight. Adds just enough shimmer to brighten. I am going to have to get another palette!


 
Nice!  I agree, the shimmer one really isn't too shimmery at all, it adds the right amount of impact!  There is a new Dior w/p e/l in grey - I believe it's called Slate!


----------



## MrsTGreen

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's the Smoky Pink palette. The colors and application are perfection! There is a tiny bit of glitter in the one shade but it's very slight. Adds just enough shimmer to brighten. I am going to have to get another palette!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice! I agree, the shimmer one really isn't too shimmery at all, it adds the right amount of impact! There is a new Dior w/p e/l in grey - I believe it's called Slate!


 
I think I may get that liner, but I do have the Chanel one in Gris. Has anyone found any swatches of the new liners? I found this - comparing blues and black -  Dior and CHanel


http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011...ng-backstage-eyeliner-in-098-carbon-178-navy/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!!


 
Thanks


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I think I may get that liner, but I do have the Chanel one in Gris. Has anyone found any swatches of the new liners? I found this - comparing blues and black - Dior and CHanel
> 
> 
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011...ng-backstage-eyeliner-in-098-carbon-178-navy/


 
I know there are fans out of the Chanel one but I don't find them very usable.  They drag and they don't last on the waterline.
I like the Dior ones much much more.  They apply more smoothly and do last on the waterline better.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I know there are fans out of the Chanel one but I don't find them very usable. They drag and they don't last on the waterline.
> I like the Dior ones much much more. They apply more smoothly and do last on the waterline better.


 
Oh, thank you! Yes, the Chanel ones do drag. I think it's time to try a Dior


----------



## hightea_xx

shout out, the liners are crazy non smudge.  leave them on the back of your hand for 10 seconds and then rub your fingers over 'em, they won't budge!!!  love love love em!!

also the slate color is a midtone grey...  reminds me kind of the gris montaigne vernis in liner form!


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's the Smoky Pink palette. The colors and application are perfection! There is a tiny bit of glitter in the one shade but it's very slight. Adds just enough shimmer to brighten. I am going to have to get another palette!



THANKS! How dark are you? Would you say someone who is a NC25-30 can use it?


----------



## mspera

Ladies, I got some Dior Diva presents today! 

(2) 100 point gifts and (1) 250 point gift. 

So, without further adieu - here are the goodies!

Inside each 100 point gift was:  a small white Dior shopping bag, a mini Diorshow mascara, a mini Dior Addict lip color in #783 - its a toned down red/plum color -- looks like a great easy color to wear (really pretty!), and a mini Dior Addict perfume.

Inside the 250 point gift was:  a black Dior cosmetic bag, a sample size of Capture Totale eye cream, and a full size Dior Show Extase Mascara in black.  

And the turnaround time to get my gift was fairly quick -- I would say like 1.5-2 weeks elapsed from when I mailed off my receipts to when UPS delivered it today. 

I thought it was pretty cool too that they let you choose how you want to spend your points -- I ended up with 485 points at the end of my year, so I was able to maximize my freebies since I didn't quite hit the mark to get the 500 point gift. Really nice.  I am really happy with what I got. Feel like I got a lot of bang for my buck, lol


----------



## ladystara

This is fantastic...I"m approaching $500..scary!!



mspera said:


> Ladies, I got some Dior Diva presents today!
> 
> (2) 100 point gifts and (1) 250 point gift.
> 
> So, without further adieu - here are the goodies!
> 
> Inside each 100 point gift was:  a small white Dior shopping bag, a mini Diorshow mascara, a mini Dior Addict lip color in #783 - its a toned down red/plum color -- looks like a great easy color to wear (really pretty!), and a mini Dior Addict perfume.
> 
> Inside the 250 point gift was:  a black Dior cosmetic bag, a sample size of Capture Totale eye cream, and a full size Dior Show Extase Mascara in black.
> 
> And the turnaround time to get my gift was fairly quick -- I would say like 1.5-2 weeks elapsed from when I mailed off my receipts to when UPS delivered it today.
> 
> I thought it was pretty cool too that they let you choose how you want to spend your points -- I ended up with 485 points at the end of my year, so I was able to maximize my freebies since I didn't quite hit the mark to get the 500 point gift. Really nice.  I am really happy with what I got. Feel like I got a lot of bang for my buck, lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nprotundo said:


> THANKS! How dark are you? Would you say someone who is a NC25-30 can use it?


 
I am NW20. It's a cool palette but the shades can be worn sheer or dark. Diors shadows are velvety and buildable.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> Ladies, I got some Dior Diva presents today!
> 
> (2) 100 point gifts and (1) 250 point gift.
> 
> So, without further adieu - here are the goodies!
> 
> Inside each 100 point gift was: a small white Dior shopping bag, a mini Diorshow mascara, a mini Dior Addict lip color in #783 - its a toned down red/plum color -- looks like a great easy color to wear (really pretty!), and a mini Dior Addict perfume.
> 
> Inside the 250 point gift was: a black Dior cosmetic bag, a sample size of Capture Totale eye cream, and a full size Dior Show Extase Mascara in black.
> 
> And the turnaround time to get my gift was fairly quick -- I would say like 1.5-2 weeks elapsed from when I mailed off my receipts to when UPS delivered it today.
> 
> I thought it was pretty cool too that they let you choose how you want to spend your points -- I ended up with 485 points at the end of my year, so I was able to maximize my freebies since I didn't quite hit the mark to get the 500 point gift. Really nice.  I am really happy with what I got. Feel like I got a lot of bang for my buck, lol


 
Yes you did! Very nice freebies. I got the 100 point one last year, but looks like I'm gonna be able to at least get the 250 this year, not sure if I should be happy about that, lol!


----------



## JulieDiva

The new waterproof eyeliner are awesome.  I bought the chestnut one...it is a dark, cool brown...looks like a soft black on me.

I also caved and bought the khaki 3 colour palettes and the brown one....so pretty!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

the new velvet eye patches (exclusive to Sephora!), as seen on actresses Louise Monot and Elsa Kikoine and the model Maddie Welch at Vogue's Fashion Night Out Paris!


----------



## girlygirl3

JulieDiva said:


> The new waterproof eyeliner are awesome. I bought the chestnut one...it is a dark, cool brown...looks like a soft black on me.
> 
> I also caved and bought the khaki 3 colour palettes and the brown one....so pretty!!!


 
I love the e/l and I've been wearing smoky khaki everyday since I got it!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> the new velvet eye patches (exclusive to Sephora!), as seen on actresses Louise Monot and Elsa Kikoine and the model Maddie Welch at Vogue's Fashion Night Out Paris!


Love it! Love the styling, love the photography.


----------



## hightea_xx

VCA said:


> wonderful photos - has anyone bought and tried these?



didn't get to play with them personally, but i saw them in use and they honestly just slip right on.  they are soooo easy to use!


----------



## Bethc

Swatches from the 5 color Mitzah palette...

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/12/dior-mitzah-5-couleurs-palette-review-and-swatches/


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Swatches from the 5 color Mitzah palette...
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/09/12/dior-mitzah-5-couleurs-palette-review-and-swatches/


 
Thanks!  Very interesting.  I would have thought the panther palette and this one were similar.

Have you worn either yet?


----------



## pupeluv

A Dior holiday pic, http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=2189
and here it is for Japan, http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-holiday-2011_08.html
That little palette with three e/s and a liner looks cute, I wonder if we would get it here.  I am also interested in seeing the quints.


----------



## eminere

pupeluv said:


> A Dior holiday pic, http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=2189
> and here it is for Japan, http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-holiday-2011_08.html
> That little palette with three e/s and a liner looks cute, I wonder if we would get it here.  I am also interested in seeing the quints.


The theme will be red and gold this year.


----------



## JulieDiva

pupeluv said:


> A Dior holiday pic, http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=2189
> and here it is for Japan, http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-holiday-2011_08.html
> That little palette with three e/s and a liner looks cute, I wonder if we would get it here.  I am also interested in seeing the quints.



Oh, I see a lot of Dior holiday for me this year...they really do nice sets!


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere&#8482;;19912080 said:
			
		

> The theme will be red and gold this year.



Yes the collection will be called Les Rouges Or; the nail polishes and lipsticks are infused with gold (maybe the e/s too?  they will be quite limited in their distribution in north america....)

also, keeping in the theme of red and gold, melanie laurent as the new face of hypnotic poison, launching in north america with the release of the delicious hypnotic poison eau sensuelle!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> Yes the collection will be called Les Rouges Or; the nail polishes and lipsticks are infused with gold (maybe the e/s too?  they will be quite limited in their distribution in north america....)
> 
> also, keeping in the theme of red and gold, melanie laurent as the new face of hypnotic poison, launching in north america with the release of the delicious hypnotic poison eau sensuelle!


Have you seen the visual for Les Rouges Or yet? Karlie Kloss looks stunning, as usual.


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;19915885 said:
			
		

> Have you seen the visual for Les Rouges Or yet? Karlie Kloss looks stunning, as usual.



yes!  it's been a full year of karlie!  if i remember correctly they did a little bit of shadowing to add some mystery and sensuality to the visual?


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> A Dior holiday pic, http://www.mybeautyblackbook.com/?p=2189
> and here it is for Japan, http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-holiday-2011_08.html
> That little palette with three e/s and a liner looks cute, I wonder if we would get it here.  I am also interested in seeing the quints.



Digging this! finally some red polishes thanks


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I agree, those polishes look fabulous!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

In case anyone is looking for it, Sephora.com has the Style Empress Collection - shadows and polishes.


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> yes!  it's been a full year of karlie!  if i remember correctly they did a little bit of shadowing to add some mystery and sensuality to the visual?


Karlie wears a golden sequinned dress and red lips and nails, in an over-the-shoulder shot. Piercing gaze as usual


----------



## Bethc

The Mitzah palette, jungle print, is back in stock @ Sephora, if anyone was looking for one...

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P291601&categoryId=B70


----------



## alysp

Just for fun


----------



## sjunky13

alysp said:


> Just for fun


 

Haha. That is old packaing. I worked for Dior when that packaging was out. I see you blinged it out!


----------



## alysp

sjunky13 said:


> Haha. That is old packaing. I worked for Dior when that packaging was out. I see you blinged it out!



Yes it is old! its my mums, idk from when, but its been empty in her makeup drawer for a long time lol


----------



## sjunky13

alysp said:


> Yes it is old! its my mums, idk from when, but its been empty in her makeup drawer for a long time lol


 Dior Beaute was my first cosmetic company I ever worked for. I have since worked for other LVMH companies.

All I can say is it has changed very very much. Still love the brand though.


----------



## hightea_xx

omg vintage dior!  i remember the same items in my mother's bathroom...  so many compacts and rouge dior lipstick tubes, with the smell of dune filling the air...


----------



## hightea_xx

look what i picked up today (after hounding the stores to call me when it arrived....  )

cannot wait for the travel palette to hit stores, i'm going to snag one of those up too!


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's the Smoky Pink palette. The colors and application are perfection! There is a tiny bit of glitter in the one shade but it's very slight. Adds just enough shimmer to brighten. I am going to have to get another palette!



I like it!!!! Thanks for the pics!! How do you use the sparkly color? In the crease?


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Just checked Sephora.com and the Mitzah Jungle Print is already sold out.


----------



## alysp

hightea_xx said:


> look what i picked up today (after hounding the stores to call me when it arrived....  )
> 
> cannot wait for the travel palette to hit stores, i'm going to snag one of those up too!



beautiful palette


----------



## nicci404

has anyone tried the new foundation? I have not seen it at the counters yet. Curious...

http://cosmeticsmag.com/?p=11590

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-diorskin-forever-fluid-foundation.html


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> has anyone tried the new foundation? I have not seen it at the counters yet. Curious...
> 
> http://cosmeticsmag.com/?p=11590
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/dior-diorskin-forever-fluid-foundation.html



excited for the new launch, but to be honest i find the texture identical to the existing forever (which is by no means a bad thing!).  excited to see how the fusion wear is though (with the skin essences build into the foundation to hydrate and control oils as needed!)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nprotundo said:


> I like it!!!! Thanks for the pics!! How do you use the sparkly color? In the crease?


 
You could, but I use the dark matte color in the crease, with a little bit of the sparkly shade on the outer part of my lid (towards the corner).


----------



## cocoblue

http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-holiday-2011-celebration-collection-preview-6406/

OMG~!!! The 3 Dior Holiday sets this year look so different in coloring. The 4 eyeshadows are all brown / earth colors whereas the big one looks brighter.


----------



## eminere

cocoblue said:


> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-holiday-2011-celebration-collection-preview-6406/
> 
> OMG~!!! The 3 Dior Holiday sets this year look so different in coloring. The 4 eyeshadows are all brown / earth colors whereas the big one looks brighter.


Hmm they all look so much like the travel retail palettes. Not very inspired or impressive.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I don't know why my pictures don't show up in my earlier post. So, I'm re-posting it again.

more pictures, swatches and a full review


----------



## cocoblue

eminere;20003961 said:
			
		

> Hmm they all look so much like the travel retail palettes. Not very inspired or impressive.



Now that you have mentioned it. It does look like the travel retail palettes. Didn't think of that originally.


----------



## hightea_xx

the holiday palettes always look like the voyage collection...  i just love the tweed for this year though, it's a nice refined touch!  glad they decided to do something other than cannage (which, while i love, i needed a break from).  i fondled some of the tweed pouches that are part of the 50ml fragrance sets today, and i really think they did a great job this time around (the satin-esque material and horrid shapes of years past were just not my fave)!

ps: more images of holiday look here!  Including the stunning visual!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

hightea_xx said:


> the holiday palettes always look like the voyage collection... i just love the tweed for this year though, it's a nice refined touch! glad they decided to do something other than cannage (which, while i love, i needed a break from). i fondled some of the tweed pouches that are part of the 50ml fragrance sets today, and i really think they did a great job this time around (the satin-esque material and horrid shapes of years past were just not my fave)!
> 
> ps: more images of holiday look here! Including the stunning visual!


 
I clicked the link to see....but the pics in the blog don't appear?


----------



## cocoblue

hightea_xx said:


> the holiday palettes always look like the voyage collection...  i just love the tweed for this year though, it's a nice refined touch!  glad they decided to do something other than cannage (which, while i love, i needed a break from).  i fondled some of the tweed pouches that are part of the 50ml fragrance sets today, and i really think they did a great job this time around (the satin-esque material and horrid shapes of years past were just not my fave)!
> 
> ps: more images of holiday look here!  Including the stunning visual!



Those 4 nail polishes and the gold lipstick looks great!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> the holiday palettes always look like the voyage collection...  i just love the tweed for this year though, it's a nice refined touch!  glad they decided to do something other than cannage (which, while i love, i needed a break from).  i fondled some of the tweed pouches that are part of the 50ml fragrance sets today, and i really think they did a great job this time around (the satin-esque material and horrid shapes of years past were just not my fave)!
> 
> ps: more images of holiday look here!  Including the stunning visual!


_LOVE_ Karlie in that visual


----------



## eminere

Actually, the red on Karlie's lips and nails don't seem to exactly correspond to the lip and nail colours shown...?  It seems more intense, perhaps the colours apply darker than they look in the tube or bottle.


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;20018642 said:
			
		

> Actually, the red on Karlie's lips and nails don't seem to exactly correspond to the lip and nail colours shown...?  It seems more intense, perhaps the colours apply darker than they look in the tube or bottle.



I feel like the red is more intense than it appears in the photos...  i played with them in august, so i don't quite remember...  but they will be rolling out shortly so all will be revealed in time!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finally got the Smoky Khaki trio!  I didn't think the packaging would be so big and the pop up mirror thing scared me lol but the shades are gorgeous, can't wait to use them today!  I've been hunting a good glittery taupe for a long, long time


----------



## nprotundo

Lady Stardust said:


> Finally got the Smoky Khaki trio!  I didn't think the packaging would be so big and the pop up mirror thing scared me lol but the shades are gorgeous, can't wait to use them today!  I've been hunting a good glittery taupe for a long, long time



Let me know how you like it. I've been wanting to get it but have been holding out for some reason.


----------



## novella

I love the holiday collection, especially the nail polishes. I'm looking forward to seeing tons of swatches. 

*Lady Stardust* - Let us know what you think of the Smoky Khaki trio.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I really like the trio! I used it tonight and it's got a great "diffused" look to it, the colors blend very nicely. In the case they almost look like they won't really go together but they do. I'd like to try the other ones too lol


----------



## hightea_xx

Lady Stardust said:


> In the case they almost look like they won't really go together but they do.



i know exactly what you mean, all the trios seem to be weird because of the differing textures, but they all blend together so nicely!  it's especially true for the couture shade (the shimmery one) which applies more luminously rather than being glittery.


----------



## mistikat

I have and love the Smoky Khakis trio too - really easy to wear and polished looking.


----------



## girlygirl3

I Love my Smoky Khaki!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

What's everyone picking up from the Holiday collection? Everything is so pretty I can't decide. I rarely wear red lipsticks, but I was considering that gold lippie. I would love all the polishes but so far I only ordered the darker red one. I also love the eye palettes but I have one from a previous year and really don't see much difference in them.


----------



## JulieDiva

it'sanaddiction said:


> What's everyone picking up from the Holiday collection? Everything is so pretty I can't decide. I rarely wear red lipsticks, but I was considering that gold lippie. I would love all the polishes but so far I only ordered the darker red one. I also love the eye palettes but I have one from a previous year and really don't see much difference in them.




I purchased the lip palette and the big travel set.
I also bought the lipstick Versailles, which is a med. rosy colour with gold flecks...so pretty!
I think I need all 4 polishes....and that gold lipstick is cool...I tried it on alone and it's like a sparkly gloss, overtop a lipstick it adds a golden shimmer...must buy soon!!


----------



## bebeexo

it'sanaddiction said:


> What's everyone picking up from the Holiday collection? Everything is so pretty I can't decide. I rarely wear red lipsticks, but I was considering that gold lippie. I would love all the polishes but so far I only ordered the darker red one. I also love the eye palettes but I have one from a previous year and really don't see much difference in them.



So far I ordered 3 of the polishes, didn't order the gold one but i'm still thinking about it. I might order the quint but I need to see swatches of it first.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

JulieDiva said:


> I purchased the lip palette and the big travel set.
> I also bought the lipstick Versailles, which is a med. rosy colour with gold flecks...so pretty!
> I think I need all 4 polishes....and that gold lipstick is cool...I tried it on alone and it's like a sparkly gloss, overtop a lipstick it adds a golden shimmer...must buy soon!!


 
Ohh, you got the Versailles lipstick! From the swatches I've seen it would be the most wearable for me at least. I think I will go ahead and get it and the gold lipstick. I love their holiday palettes too, but I have an eye and a lip one from previous years and they are similar. I've always wanted that big travel one, it looks perfect!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bebeexo said:


> So far I ordered 3 of the polishes, didn't order the gold one but i'm still thinking about it. I might order the quint but I need to see swatches of it first.


 
I do love all the polishes, and that gold one is still Haunting me. But really, how often do I wear a gold polish? And I have a few golds from other brands that really would be just fine. I'm trying to talk myself out of it  but if it sells out I know I will regret not getting it!


----------



## bebeexo

it'sanaddiction said:


> I do love all the polishes, and that gold one is still Haunting me. But really, how often do I wear a gold polish? And I have a few golds from other brands that really would be just fine. I'm trying to talk myself out of it  but if it sells out I know I will regret not getting it!



The only reason i'm unsure of the gold is because i'm not sure how it'll go with my skintone, especially as I get more fair in the winter.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> What's everyone picking up from the Holiday collection? Everything is so pretty I can't decide. I rarely wear red lipsticks, but I was considering that gold lippie. I would love all the polishes but so far I only ordered the darker red one. I also love the eye palettes but I have one from a previous year and really don't see much difference in them.


 
I've been thinking about the Multi-Use palette, but I will go and try it out first.  When I swatched it last week, they seemed pretty frosty to me but I may be wrong.  Hopefully they're not.  They did feel really silky to the touch.  I thought the red lipstick was really pretty too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I've been thinking about the Multi-Use palette, but I will go and try it out first. When I swatched it last week, they seemed pretty frosty to me but I may be wrong. Hopefully they're not. They did feel really silky to the touch. I thought the red lipstick was really pretty too!


 
I would like to ask for the Multi Use palette for Christmas, but it will probaly be sold out before anyone here is ready to think about Christmas gifts!


----------



## girlygirl3

I finally had the chance to try on Smoky Pink today and it's gorgeous!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bebeexo said:


> The only reason i'm unsure of the gold is because i'm not sure how it'll go with my skintone, especially as I get more fair in the winter.


 
After I got Apparat I broke down and ordered the gold one. It is supposed to be a soft gold, not too yellow. At least that is what I'm hoping.


----------



## bebeexo

it'sanaddiction said:


> After I got Apparat I broke down and ordered the gold one. It is supposed to be a soft gold, not too yellow. At least that is what I'm hoping.



That's what i'm hoping for too. It looks like Sabrina from thebeautylookbook will have swatches of it soon, so if it'll be a soft gold in her pictures then i'll be ordering it too.


----------



## Iluvbags

Lady Stardust said:


> I really like the trio! I used it tonight and it's got a great "diffused" look to it, the colors blend very nicely. In the case they almost look like they won't really go together but they do. I'd like to try the other ones too lol


 


hightea_xx said:


> i know exactly what you mean, all the trios seem to be weird because of the differing textures, but they all blend together so nicely! it's especially true for the couture shade (the shimmery one) which applies more luminously rather than being glittery.


 


mistikat said:


> I have and love the Smoky Khakis trio too - really easy to wear and polished looking.


 
Really great news about Smoky Khakis working so well.  I want it


----------



## creditcardfire

Can any of you Dior mavens confirm that the e/s in 'Frosted Beige' has been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere, not even eBay. Wahhh.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

girlygirl3 said:


> I finally had the chance to try on Smoky Pink today and it's gorgeous!


I considered getting that one, it's very pretty and I had a look done on me with it.


----------



## girlygirl3

bunnymasseuse said:


> I considered getting that one, it's very pretty and I had a look done on me with it.


 
I love my Smoky Khaki and I do already have other greys, so I'll pass on this one, but I'm going to try the other ones as well


----------



## hightea_xx

creditcardfire said:


> Can any of you Dior mavens confirm that the e/s in 'Frosted Beige' has been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere, not even eBay. Wahhh.




discontinued about a year and a bit ago now with the relaunch of the 1-colours


----------



## creditcardfire

Thanks for the info. Do you know if they've just given it a different name, or if that colour is gone for good?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here is some info on Dior Spring 2012! Just gorgeous and look at those nail colors!

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...up-collection-for-spring-2012.html#more-48861


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few goodies from Dior Holiday

Or Etoile - Or Divin - Apparat - Versailles


----------



## jadecee

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is some info on Dior Spring 2012! Just gorgeous and look at those nail colors!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...up-collection-for-spring-2012.html#more-48861



The nail colors are so pretty, but those e/s palettes!!  Those rose patterns are SOOOO nice!  Frig - these are gonna be one of those things where I'll want to buy it just to stare at it rather than using it because I don't want to ruin the pattern!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> A few goodies from Dior Holiday
> 
> Or Etoile - Or Divin - Apparat - Versailles


 
How pretty these are!  I'm liking Versailles!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> How pretty these are! I'm liking Versailles!


 
Thank you! I thought Versailles leaned a little more pink, but it's still a very wearable color


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is some info on Dior Spring 2012! Just gorgeous and look at those nail colors!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...up-collection-for-spring-2012.html#more-48861


 

Oh my! I didn't need to see that...those garden clutches are so adorable, I generally don't like lip items in palettes but those are just so cute.


----------



## ladystara

pupeluv said:


> Oh my! I didn't need to see that...those garden clutches are so adorable, I generally don't like lip items in palettes but those are just so cute.



I agree with you - but I'm tempted to get this because it's so cute!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-spring-2012-garden-party-color-collection-preview-7226/

Spring 2012 Garden Party collection...

the packaging is really pretty but doubt I'll get anything...


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm really liking what I've seen of the Spring collection so far, especially the nail polishes!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased from Sephora's Friends & Family. I was lucky because it wasn't on display. SA went into understock to find it for me.
Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
www.i974.phot





obucket.com

www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased from Sephora's Friends & Family. I was lucky because it wasn't on display. SA went into understock to find it for me.
> Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com
> 
> www.i974.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otobucket.com



Looks gorgeous! Can you do swatches, please?


----------



## bebeklein

Wow mrstgreen thats a very good looking eye palette.  I almost forgot why I popped in here.....

Now i remember , I need some help from the Dior foundation gurus!!! 

I've been using Chanel makeup for at least 10 years and unfortunately they discontinued my all time fave it doesn't get any better than this foundation about two years ago and I've been looking for a replacement.

Tried out the rest of the chanel line and bought Armani luminous and they are ok  but i think i can do better.

Today I went iinto sephora and liked the Diorskin sculpt.    Is this a good match for combo skin with pores on the larger side?  I didn't go with nude because I'm afraid it's too sheer which is my complaint about Chanel aqua.  I need more coverage since my pores are big.

Anyone have any experience with Sculpt?  My other concern is that i can buy it in store but not on sephora's website which sucks because if I likey I wanted to get  my 20% off.  Is it being discontinued?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased from Sephora's Friends & Family. I was lucky because it wasn't on display. SA went into understock to find it for me.
> Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com
> 
> http://www.i974.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otobucket.com


 
Oh so pretty,lucky find!


----------



## JulieDiva

bebeklein said:


> Wow mrstgreen thats a very good looking eye palette.  I almost forgot why I popped in here.....
> 
> Now i remember , I need some help from the Dior foundation gurus!!!
> 
> I've been using Chanel makeup for at least 10 years and unfortunately they discontinued my all time fave it doesn't get any better than this foundation about two years ago and I've been looking for a replacement.
> 
> Tried out the rest of the chanel line and bought Armani luminous and they are ok  but i think i can do better.
> 
> Today I went iinto sephora and liked the Diorskin sculpt.    Is this a good match for combo skin with pores on the larger side?  I didn't go with nude because I'm afraid it's too sheer which is my complaint about Chanel aqua.  I need more coverage since my pores are big.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Sculpt?  My other concern is that i can buy it in store but not on sephora's website which sucks because if I likey I wanted to get  my 20% off.  Is it being discontinued?





I have normal skin with small pores so i can't relate, but I know the diorskin airflash spray on foundation makes my skin flawless, is sheer but yet gives good coverage, and I love it.

Also, the new forever foundation sounds good....compact or fluid.


----------



## hightea_xx

my favorite foundation is forever, by far.  Great for medium coverage with a natural matte finish.  the new formulation makes it even better, with hydrating and matifying essences helping to help with dry areas and oily areas, wherever you might have them.  sculpt is nice, but i find it is a bit thicker in texture.  if you prefer that kind of texture, it is great as it does have a good coverage (medium towards full).  both are great, but my preference is forever


----------



## bluejinx

hightea_xx said:


> my favorite foundation is forever, by far.  Great for medium coverage with a natural matte finish.  the new formulation makes it even better, with hydrating and matifying essences helping to help with dry areas and oily areas, wherever you might have them.  sculpt is nice, but i find it is a bit thicker in texture.  if you prefer that kind of texture, it is great as it does have a good coverage (medium towards full).  both are great, but my preference is forever



i second this. i use diorskin forever. it is the ONLY one that works well for me! natural finish, mattifies what i need yet doesnt dry the rest of my skin out.


----------



## bebeklein

Thanks ladies...I'll go back and get forever samples...after having found my color in sculpt I found it didn't translate to the forever line.  I had problems finding my forever color match and i was getting hungry so I gave up.

Jdiva I'm a little intimidated by spray foundation.  How long does your bottle last and do you apply with a stippling brush?  Thanks


----------



## ipudgybear

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased from Sephora's Friends & Family. I was lucky because it wasn't on display. SA went into understock to find it for me.
> Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com
> 
> http://www.i974.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otobucket.com


Gorgeous palette! I was thinking of buying that palette. How is it??


----------



## MrsTGreen

ipudgybear said:


> Gorgeous palette! I was thinking of buying that palette. How is it??



I just wore it today and I'm in love You have to get this palette!! Colors are very pigmented and the gel liner stayed put all day!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Looks gorgeous! Can you do swatches, please?



Thanks Will swatch tomorrow for you.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Thanks



bebeklein said:


> Wow mrstgreen thats a very good looking eye palette.  I almost forgot why I popped in here.....
> 
> Now i remember , I need some help from the Dior foundation gurus!!!
> 
> I've been using Chanel makeup for at least 10 years and unfortunately they discontinued my all time fave it doesn't get any better than this foundation about two years ago and I've been looking for a replacement.
> 
> Tried out the rest of the chanel line and bought Armani luminous and they are ok  but i think i can do better.
> 
> Today I went iinto sephora and liked the Diorskin sculpt.    Is this a good match for combo skin with pores on the larger side?  I didn't go with nude because I'm afraid it's too sheer which is my complaint about Chanel aqua.  I need more coverage since my pores are big.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Sculpt?  My other concern is that i can buy it in store but not on sephora's website which sucks because if I likey I wanted to get  my 20% off.  Is it being discontinued?





it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh so pretty,lucky find!


----------



## hightea_xx

bebeklein said:


> Thanks ladies...I'll go back and get forever samples...after having found my color in sculpt I found it didn't translate to the forever line.  I had problems finding my forever color match and i was getting hungry so I gave up.
> 
> Jdiva I'm a little intimidated by spray foundation.  How long does your bottle last and do you apply with a stippling brush?  Thanks



dior's colors translate across ranges, although finishes can sometimes influence the look of a foundation.  if you are matched to sculpt, there should be an equivalent shade in forever (ex: if you are a 300 sculpt, you'd be a 030 forever).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Swatch of Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Anyone thinking of getting this years Holiday quint - Golds 554 - and you have last years - Five Golds -might want to check this link. I think they are similar enough I don't need both, TG!


http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq106/623debbie/makeup/028-2-1.jpg


----------



## ipudgybear

MrsTGreen said:


> Swatch of Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


Wow, those are the colors in the eye palette?? those types of colors are right up my alley.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

MrsTGreen said:


> Swatch of Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette...
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



Thanx for the swatches. 

I love neutral colors. They're so easy to wear and appropriate for everyday, but I'm not too excited about the cream liner. I wish they would have replaced it with another eyeshadow, but I can only dream


----------



## pupeluv

I was reading this yesterday, http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/ and I was excited about getting it til I saw the swatches. I know if the palette ends in #9 that it is iridescent but these look so frosty...and since I'm on a small tangent I was going to get the Bobbi Brown Party palette til I swatched it in the store and they are all iridescent/shimmery but one shade, not that I want all mattes but I do not want all high sparkle either.


----------



## JulieDiva

pupeluv said:


> I was reading this yesterday, http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/ and I was excited about getting it til I saw the swatches. I know if the palette ends in #9 that it is iridescent but these look so frosty...and since I'm on a small tangent I was going to get the Bobbi Brown Party palette til I swatched it in the store and they are all iridescent/shimmery but one shade, not that I want all mattes but I do not want all high sparkle either.




this is an awesome swatch article...now i am passing on the new quint since it isn't even as nice as Diors last years holiday one.


----------



## JulieDiva

bebeklein said:


> Thanks ladies...I'll go back and get forever samples...after having found my color in sculpt I found it didn't translate to the forever line.  I had problems finding my forever color match and i was getting hungry so I gave up.
> 
> Jdiva I'm a little intimidated by spray foundation.  How long does your bottle last and do you apply with a stippling brush?  Thanks





The Airflash spray on foundation lasted me about 10 months, using it approx. 5 days a week.
Don't be scared!  I was too until I realized that I spray my foundation brush with it, not my face!LOL....it goes on so light that you can build it by layers, depending on how much coverage you want.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I finally got the chance to check out the Dior Holiday Eye Palette in Sephora and the highlight shade (3rd shade from the left) looks a little bit glittery. What do you all think?


----------



## bebeklein

^ I felt the same way but the SA Said more sheen than glitter...I'm gonna request it for my makeover.

Neimans is doing a national Dior event next week offering facials and makeovers.

I'm planning on purchasing the black tie lip gloss but I'm test driving foundations and leaning towards the airflash.   I feel bad getting a makeover if Im not certain about buying anything.


----------



## beauty k addict

i'm actually expecting these makeup clutches this holiday season again cause that's when they made an appearance last year. guess it'd be boring if they keep making the same thing (after they start producing them) for the holidays. loving the rose clasp on these babies! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is some info on Dior Spring 2012! Just gorgeous and look at those nail colors!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/...up-collection-for-spring-2012.html#more-48861





nicci404 said:


> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-spring-2012-garden-party-color-collection-preview-7226/
> 
> Spring 2012 Garden Party collection...
> 
> the packaging is really pretty but doubt I'll get anything...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Dior Amber Diamond
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## GrRoxy

Does someone else have a problem with vernis "tuxedo" ? I loved the consistency, colour and especially brush, and now its so crappy, too thick...  Does that happen to all Dior vernis? I planned already to buy more (as I said it was perfection before)...


----------



## CCLOVECC

The best things I've gotten from Dior are the brushes and DiorSnow sunscreen SPF 50.


----------



## summerxoxo

hi all! anybody tried the diorskin radiant base and diorskin forever foundation? i recently purchased it and i'm loving the foundation to the max!! its so... good! i have not tried the base yet.


----------



## bluejinx

summerxoxo said:


> hi all! anybody tried the diorskin radiant base and diorskin forever foundation? i recently purchased it and i'm loving the foundation to the max!! its so... good! i have not tried the base yet.



forever is my ONLY foundation. I use nothing else. i love it


----------



## wintersong

hey!! can i ask any of you ladies the difference between the dior lip polish, the dior ultra gloss, and the lip maximizer?


----------



## ipudgybear

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased Dior Amber Diamond
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


Gorgeous! How is it? I have that on my wish list but didn't go to the stores to try it out yet.


----------



## hightea_xx

wintersong said:


> hey!! can i ask any of you ladies the difference between the dior lip polish, the dior ultra gloss, and the lip maximizer?




lip maximizer is the plumping product, that has pro-collagen ingredients including hyaluronic acid and 'marine fillers'.  the cooling minty sensation also helps give an instant plump sensation (as opposed to the traditional spicy, cinnamon like agent in most other plumpers).  lip maximizer can be used as a treatment item on the lips for increase volume underneath any lip product by applying a thin layer and matting the product down with the fingers.

lip polish is a smoothing product inspired by backstage techniques used by artists to create smooth and high shine lips; the applicator spins, and rolls against the lip to great a smooth and even finish, while providing a soft exfoliated effect.

ultra-gloss is a lightweight, no stick formula gloss with a wide selection of colors and three different finishes (glow, pearl, flash) with mirror shine in mind with mircopearls to help reflect light and create a luminous finish.


----------



## summerxoxo

There's this dior lip glow it's also pretty good. It have got this pinkish color that changes with your lip polish


----------



## MrsTGreen

ipudgybear said:


> Gorgeous! How is it? I have that on my wish list but didn't go to the stores to try it out yet.


 
I *LOVE* it!! Gives you a very luminous glow.


----------



## alysp

omg! have you guys seen the spring 2012 collection?? Im drooling, its so pretty, I can wait to get my palette/clutch, lovely!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^yeah, someone posted pics a few pages back.  I want all the eyeshadows!
http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-spring-2012-garden-party-color-collection-preview-7226/


----------



## saban

The only thing I'm definitely going to get from that collection is the nail polishes.  Love the colors.


----------



## alysp

saban said:


> The only thing I'm definitely going to get from that collection is the nail polishes.  Love the colors.



they are super pretty, but I want to get two chanel nail polishes from the 2012 collection, and I need to ease on the nail polishes lol I do love the green minty one, and im def getting the clutch/eyeshadows, its soo cute


----------



## miffy

I purchased my first Dior makeup today. The only other thing I have from Dior beauty is the blusher brush which I love. After reading some reviews on line and having been disappointed with Chanel's highlighter this season, I got the Dior skin shimmer in Amber Diamond. I also signed up for the Dior Diva program today and now am eagerly anticipating the Spring 2012 collection. The green np looks so pretty and I'm intrigued that it is scented!


----------



## matchyg

Hi 

I'm wanting to buy another Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Sculpting powder from an online store. 

I already have Beige Praline as part of a travel palette.

Can anyone be able to describe the difference between Beige Praline, Sable Rose and The Passion. 

Beige Praline matches my skin fairly well it's a cool tone shade, it could be a tad light though.

I'm after a more cool tone one.


----------



## JulieDiva

miffy said:


> I purchased my first Dior makeup today. The only other thing I have from Dior beauty is the blusher brush which I love. After reading some reviews on line and having been disappointed with Chanel's highlighter this season, I got the Dior skin shimmer in Amber Diamond. I also signed up for the Dior Diva program today and now am eagerly anticipating the Spring 2012 collection. The green np looks so pretty and I'm intrigued that it is scented!




Hey there!
I am sure you will love the Amber shimmer powder as it is amazing...welcome to the Dior section!!  I am also eagerly awaiting the Spring collection..it looks TDF!!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

skydive nikki said:


> ^^yeah, someone posted pics a few pages back.  I want all the eyeshadows!
> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-spring-2012-garden-party-color-collection-preview-7226/



Wow, wish I didn't open that link. I want all the eyeshadows!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I know!  I am going to be in trouble.  Those kinds of colors usually work well on me. I always fall for spring looks too.


----------



## penelope tree

skydive nikki said:


> ^^yeah, someone posted pics a few pages back.  I want all the eyeshadows!
> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-spring-2012-garden-party-color-collection-preview-7226/



I think I could use everything. maybe not the glosses but I could look at them!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I know.  It all looks really pretty.  I am a sucker for pretty packaging and I love the flowers in the eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## miffy

JulieDiva said:


> Hey there!
> I am sure you will love the Amber shimmer powder as it is amazing...welcome to the Dior section!!  I am also eagerly awaiting the Spring collection..it looks TDF!!!!



Thank you for the welcome! 
I've been using the Amber shimmer all week and I really love it. It gives the perfect amount of shimmery glow that I want.

I picked up up a couple more Dior stuff today. I got the matte bronzer in Honey. I got it to use for contouring which works great, but I also tried it as an all over bronzer for fun today and it gave my super pale skin just the right amount of natural healthy color. Makes me look more alive! 

I also picked up the last mini brush set at my NM. I'm kind of torn about it though. The brushes are really tiny, so great for traveling, but I also want to use it daily too. The blusher brush is really small, too small to be an appropriate blusher IMO. If I keep the set I will use it for contouring. The quality of all the brushes seem great though - same as the full size brushes I think. Dior girls, what are your opinions on this set? Keeper or no?


----------



## bluejinx

so there was a big beauty gala tonight at the bay. I bought my ticket through dior (of course!). when you first got there they gave you a givenchy bag with a bunch of samples (not all givenchy) and then each brand had a gift with purchase. Dior was as always, buy any two items. I had a makeover done and bought the lipstick and gloss she used (already own the foundation, concealer, blush, mascara etc. I also got a new crystal nude matte as mine was done. The gift with purchase was a little cute bag, a mascara, a mascara primer, a lipstick, and a perfume sample. I also got my hair styled. It was actually a pretty nice event!


----------



## Love Of My Life

am liking the new Dior serum de rouge in plum... very hydrating & shiny
on the lips....


----------



## JulieDiva

miffy said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> I've been using the Amber shimmer all week and I really love it. It gives the perfect amount of shimmery glow that I want.
> 
> I picked up up a couple more Dior stuff today. I got the matte bronzer in Honey. I got it to use for contouring which works great, but I also tried it as an all over bronzer for fun today and it gave my super pale skin just the right amount of natural healthy color. Makes me look more alive!
> 
> I also picked up the last mini brush set at my NM. I'm kind of torn about it though. The brushes are really tiny, so great for traveling, but I also want to use it daily too. The blusher brush is really small, too small to be an appropriate blusher IMO. If I keep the set I will use it for contouring. The quality of all the brushes seem great though - same as the full size brushes I think. Dior girls, what are your opinions on this set? Keeper or no?




I Love these holiday brush sets...great brushes.  i got last years set so I skipped this years, but the brushes are really good, and easy to use.  i would keep the set.  I use the blush brush for highlighting/contouring.


----------



## JulieDiva

bluejinx said:


> so there was a big beauty gala tonight at the bay. I bought my ticket through dior (of course!). when you first got there they gave you a givenchy bag with a bunch of samples (not all givenchy) and then each brand had a gift with purchase. Dior was as always, buy any two items. I had a makeover done and bought the lipstick and gloss she used (already own the foundation, concealer, blush, mascara etc. I also got a new crystal nude matte as mine was done. The gift with purchase was a little cute bag, a mascara, a mascara primer, a lipstick, and a perfume sample. I also got my hair styled. It was actually a pretty nice event!



I went to my local Bay gala...didn't get a bag with samples like you did unless you made a fragrance purchase first!Of course i did make many purchases...LOL
I wish the Dior GWP;s were a bit more generous...like EL or Lancomes, but i guess we have Dior diva points to compensate...


----------



## bluejinx

JulieDiva said:


> I went to my local Bay gala...didn't get a bag with samples like you did unless you made a fragrance purchase first!Of course i did make many purchases...LOL
> I wish the Dior GWP;s were a bit more generous...like EL or Lancomes, but i guess we have Dior diva points to compensate...



Ours is always always buy any 2 items. Quite often I buy 2 nail polishes! 
This was the gwp


----------



## miffy

JulieDiva said:


> I Love these holiday brush sets...great brushes.  i got last years set so I skipped this years, but the brushes are really good, and easy to use.  i would keep the set.  I use the blush brush for highlighting/contouring.



Ah, good to know you got them last year and still like them. I think I will keep them, well I guess I have to since I started using them already!  I also tried using the lipliner brush as an eyeliner brush and it works really well.


----------



## Leighsdesign

Dior Ara Red is my new favorite red lipstick. It is so intense and saturated.






It reads as a true red. The slight orange undertone prevents it from looking vampy.











Dynamite, isn't it?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leighsdesign said:


> Dior Ara Red is my new favorite red lipstick. It is so intense and saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reads as a true red. The slight orange undertone prevents it from looking vampy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamite, isn't it?



Ara red is one of my favorites! I love how long it stays. Looks great on you!


----------



## miffy

Leighsdesign said:


> Dior Ara Red is my new favorite red lipstick. It is so intense and saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reads as a true red. The slight orange undertone prevents it from looking vampy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamite, isn't it?



That is a beautiful red, looks absolutely gorgeous on you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Hi girls, I'm kinda new to the make'up stuff here...

I always was one to buy certain pretty things, use them once and store them in my cosmetic bag or give them away... 
I was never one to use cosmetics everyday (just Lipgloss) or every week but lately I feel like getting some new things and using them, too!

So the last two days I started to use some Mascara, Mineral Powder and a Kajal.

Next week I wanna try eyeshadow

Anyway, here is what I found in my cosmetic bag from Dior:







I really love the Dior Kiss Lipglosses and it really is a shame that they discontinued them (but luckily you can see I got a lot of backups *lol*) and I really love that glitter-blush brush!

"Newest" is the eyeshadow






Do you think I could do some smokey eyes with that one  and maybe I can do some smokey eyes (but I have to look that up on the internet, don't know how that'll work...)?


----------



## Steeph

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> Dior Ara Red is my new favorite red lipstick. It is so intense and saturated.
> 
> It reads as a true red. The slight orange undertone prevents it from looking vampy.
> 
> Dynamite, isn't it?



That lipstick looks really good on you. I just bought the Rouge Blossom which is not as red and has more of a brown undertone. I can really recommend it as well.


----------



## cheerleadr007

Are Dior creme de glosses being discontinued?


----------



## JulieDiva

cheerleadr007 said:


> Are Dior creme de glosses being discontinued?



Yes, they are no longer sold her in my area...taken out of the display units at department stores.
I am unsure as to why though...I love these!!


----------



## Laura88

Dior are discontinuing so many products at the moment! I can't believe DiorSkin Forever foundation has gone


----------



## greenteacups

I own a few palettes and misc. Dior items, perhaps I'll post them eventually... but my FAVORITE Dior beauty item is this little eye palette:








I carry it around with me EVERYWHERE, it's basically become my go-to eyeshadow palette for everyday wear. Thought I'd share!


----------



## summerxoxo

Did u try the new Dior nude skin foundation? It's very good too, very light weight yet surprising good coverage, I don't even need concealer anymore


----------



## Laura88

summerxoxo said:


> Did u try the new Dior nude skin foundation? It's very good too, very light weight yet surprising good coverage, I don't even need concealer anymore



Yes i've been using that one for a while now. It's lovely and a refreshing change from the heaviness of Mac Studio Fix Fluid and Estee Lauder Double Wear. The coverage is surprising isn't it, considering it feels so lightweight


----------



## hinnie

Laura, Dior has brought out the new Forever range (with Natalie Portman as the face) to replace the old ones and the formula is much better, try it out at your Dior counter.






_xxx please do not advertise your blog_


----------



## summerxoxo

hinnie said:
			
		

> Laura, Dior has brought out the new Forever range (with Natalie Portman as the face) to replace the old ones and the formula is much better, try it out at your Dior counter.
> 
> Some Dior stuff I got recently, more pics and info can be found on my blog



Oh my gosh! U have got 2 Dior lip glow!! Those are my fav of the fav! Yep I recently purchased the Dior skin forever radiant base. Use it together with the foundation and it even looks better.


----------



## hightea_xx

hinnie said:


> Laura, Dior has brought out the new Forever range (with Natalie Portman as the face) to replace the old ones and the formula is much better, try it out at your Dior counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dior stuff I got recently, more pics and info can be found on my blog



OMG CLEANSING OIL.  we don't have it here in canada, but i'm dying to try it   i love cleansing oils (i use shu uemura's from time to time)


----------



## hinnie

Lip Glow is the must have product from Dior 

I love Dior Cleansing Oil, I find it much better than Shu Uemura ones, it's not as greasy and easier to wash off, removes everything yet still very gentle on the skin. You should try ordering it online, it's the best makeup remover.


----------



## Love Of My Life

the red is gorgeous & it looks great on you.... thanks fors sharing


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone have the lipstick in Singulière? Just wondering how people like it. I want a pretty pink lipstick but that is not too in your face.


----------



## miffy

Anyone know when the spring collection will hit stores? Chanel's spring collection is already out and I'm anxiously waiting for Dior!


----------



## nicci404

hinnie said:


> Lip Glow is the must have product from Dior
> 
> I love Dior Cleansing Oil, I find it much better than Shu Uemura ones, it's not as greasy and easier to wash off, removes everything yet still very gentle on the skin. You should try ordering it online, it's the best makeup remover.



do you know if is has mineral oil? I was disappointed to find out Shu's had it...made me break out


----------



## Leighsdesign

Pink-peach lips can be tricky to wear in the winter, but Dior Versailles is perfect for the season. The gold shimmer gives it a "frosty" finish, and the color brightens up the face.












As for the name Versailles, something about the opulent sun-worn pink-peach does remind me of Marie Antoinette walking the gilded halls of the palace in the late afternoon.


----------



## hightea_xx

Leighsdesign said:


> Pink-peach lips can be tricky to wear in the winter, but Dior Versailles is perfect for the season. The gold shimmer gives it a "frosty" finish, and the color brightens up the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the name Versailles, something about the opulent sun-worn pink-peach does remind me of Marie Antoinette walking the gilded halls of the palace in the late afternoon.




lovely!  versailles + exquis were my favorite duo from the les rouges or collection!  the color is so soft and sensual!


----------



## 8seventeen19

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have the lipstick in Singulière? Just wondering how people like it. I want a pretty pink lipstick but that is not too in your face.



It's awesome, one of my faves. Taffetas is also another favorite and has a touch more pink than Singulière.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Leighsdesign said:


> Pink-peach lips can be tricky to wear in the winter, but Dior Versailles is perfect for the season. The gold shimmer gives it a "frosty" finish, and the color brightens up the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the name Versailles, something about the opulent sun-worn pink-peach does remind me of Marie Antoinette walking the gilded halls of the palace in the late afternoon.



Love this color!! And your description! I am putting this on my must try list!


----------



## danae

summerxoxo said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! U have got 2 Dior lip glow!! Those are my fav of the fav! Yep I recently purchased the Dior skin forever radiant base. Use it together with the foundation and it even looks better.






			
				hinnie said:
			
		

> Lip Glow is the must have product from Dior
> 
> I love Dior Cleansing Oil, I find it much better than Shu Uemura ones, it's not as greasy and easier to wash off, removes everything yet still very gentle on the skin. You should try ordering it online, it's the best makeup remover.



Yes!!! Lip Glow is my ultimate lip product, it is always in my purse.


----------



## greenteacups

Today I purchased some stuff from the Garden Party collection. Got the Dior Garden Clutch, two eyeshadow palettes: Garden Pastels & Garden Roses and a Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss in Flash.


----------



## i<3handbags

Bought the Blue-Tie Smoking Blue palette since it went on sale for $40, but I ended up returning it. The shadows have such poor pigmentation.


----------



## JulieDiva

greenteacups said:


> Today I purchased some stuff from the Garden Party collection. Got the Dior Garden Clutch, two eyeshadow palettes: Garden Pastels & Garden Roses and a Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss in Flash.



I am curious how you like the new collection....the colours aren't really my type...but it all is sooo pretty!!


----------



## JulieDiva

i<3handbags said:


> Bought the Blue-Tie Smoking Blue palette since it went on sale for $40, but I ended up returning it. The shadows have such poor pigmentation.


Hmm, what do you mean, poor pigmentation?  I have heard a few people say this.  I love my Blue tie palette...I wear it often, and purchases a back up when it went on sale.


----------



## JulieDiva

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Love this color!! And your description! I am putting this on my must try list!




RUn out and buy this Versailles lipstick while it's still around!!!!  It is TDF!!!!!!

I love it so much, I have 2, and I may need a third to keep my for a while.  It is an amazing lipstick.


----------



## skydive nikki

i<3handbags said:


> Bought the Blue-Tie Smoking Blue palette since it went on sale for $40, but I ended up returning it. The shadows have such poor pigmentation.



Me too.  I was really disappointed in it.  The colors seemed chalky.


----------



## i<3handbags

JulieDiva said:


> Hmm, what do you mean, poor pigmentation?  I have heard a few people say this.  I love my Blue tie palette...I wear it often, and purchases a back up when it went on sale.



Poor pigmentation, meaning lack of color. It would hardly show up on me.


----------



## greenteacups

JulieDiva said:


> I am curious how you like the new collection....the colours aren't really my type...but it all is sooo pretty!!


I did a look with the Garden Roses palette today. I really love the colors. It's pinks and purples and a taupe. I'm going to use the other palette tomorrow so I'll post that as well. But here are some pics of my look with 5 Couleurs Garden Roses...


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Very pretty!  I used mine today too!


----------



## GingerSnap527

i<3handbags said:


> Poor pigmentation, meaning lack of color. It would hardly show up on me.


 
I didn't buy that palette because I read reviews on the poor pigmentation. I was bummed, because the palette looked so gorgeous.


----------



## ipudgybear

greenteacups said:


> I did a look with the Garden Roses palette today. I really love the colors. It's pinks and purples and a taupe. I'm going to use the other palette tomorrow so I'll post that as well. But here are some pics of my look with 5 Couleurs Garden Roses...



Gorgeous! It looks great on you! I'm glad I bought it!


----------



## greenteacups

ipudgybear said:


> Gorgeous! It looks great on you! I'm glad I bought it!



Thanks so much! I love this palette.


----------



## greenteacups

skydive nikki said:


> ^^Very pretty!  I used mine today too!



thanks a lot skydive!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

greenteacup and hinnie, I love your items)


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Greenteacups, does the eyeshadows on the palette have glitter?


----------



## JulieDiva

greenteacups said:


> I did a look with the Garden Roses palette today. I really love the colors. It's pinks and purples and a taupe. I'm going to use the other palette tomorrow so I'll post that as well. But here are some pics of my look with 5 Couleurs Garden Roses...



wow, you look gorgeous!!
I love how the colours look on you!


----------



## i<3handbags

GingerSnap527 said:


> I didn't buy that palette because I read reviews on the poor pigmentation. I was bummed, because the palette looked so gorgeous.



Normally I check reviews first (which would have saved me the hassle lol), but this was an impulse buy because of the sale.


----------



## greenteacups

JulieDiva said:


> wow, you look gorgeous!!
> I love how the colours look on you!



Awww! Thanks a lot JulieDiva!


----------



## greenteacups

i<3handbags said:


> Normally I check reviews first (which would have saved me the hassle lol), but this was an impulse buy because of the sale.



I ALMOST did the same thing! Luckily the one on display wouldn't open up so I couldn't see so I didn't end up buying it. Then I saw it on Temptalia's worst of the year. So I'm glad I didn't buy.


----------



## girlygirl3

This is an item from last fall, but I only just started using it.

I'm really loving the LE Mitzah mascara which is a golden brown! 
I can't believe I took all this time to start using it - now it's all gone!

Does anyone know if I can still get this mascara?  The color code is 598.  The regular brown is 698.
I just checked Izzy's and it's not there.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> This is an item from last fall, but I only just started using it.
> 
> I'm really loving the LE Mitzah mascara which is a golden brown!
> I can't believe I took all this time to start using it - now it's all gone!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can still get this mascara?  The color code is 598.  The regular brown is 698.
> I just checked Izzy's and it's not there.



is this it?

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P295602&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P295602&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1073


 
Thanks, nicci!
Oh, I feel silly.  I didn't do a proper search on their site!


----------



## Passau

Just purchased the Dior Artist Palette and I just love purple, grey and black combo!


----------



## JulieDiva

GingerSnap527 said:


> I didn't buy that palette because I read reviews on the poor pigmentation. I was bummed, because the palette looked so gorgeous.


  Hmm, am I the only one who loves the Blue Tie blue shadow palette?  I found it had great pigmentation on me...my eyelids are neither dry nor oily, and I have light/medium olive toned skin.  I did read many bad reviews on it though...maybe I am a freak!!LOL


----------



## JulieDiva

Passau said:


> Just purchased the Dior Artist Palette and I just love purple, grey and black combo!




Oh yeah, this looks amazing..........the question is, are you going to USE it??!


----------



## JulieDiva

greenteacups said:


> Awww! Thanks a lot JulieDiva!



  you are welcome!  I love when people post pics of reviews and such....guess i should do it sometime....


----------



## Passau

JulieDiva said:


> Oh yeah, this looks amazing..........the question is, are you going to USE it??!


 
oh, yeah..... I can't wait!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been on the hunt for a new mascara and recently bought DiorShow Iconic and Extase combo and the DiorShow lash plumping serum. I don't like the primer underneath mascara, it makes it very clumpy, and I'm not sure if it is worth to keep it is a conditioner at night. I'm loving the Iconic mascara though, it is exactly what I want!!! It looks nice in combo with Extase, as well!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

greenteacups said:


> I did a look with the Garden Roses palette today. I really love the colors. It's pinks and purples and a taupe. I'm going to use the other palette tomorrow so I'll post that as well. But here are some pics of my look with 5 Couleurs Garden Roses...



I LOVE that lip!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-les-vernis-violets-hypnotiques/

I have never bought a Dior nail polish but from this collection, I want to get Shadow.


----------



## JulieDiva

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-les-vernis-violets-hypnotiques/
> 
> I have never bought a Dior nail polish but from this collection, I want to get Shadow.




Oh yes, these shades are TDF!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-les-vernis-violets-hypnotiques/
> 
> I have never bought a Dior nail polish but from this collection, I want to get Shadow.



Dior polish is so nice!!  I want shadow too.


----------



## ipudgybear

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-les-vernis-violets-hypnotiques/
> 
> I have never bought a Dior nail polish but from this collection, I want to get Shadow.


Oh my gosh a purple collection from Dior???? I am a sucker for purple


----------



## eminere

Wow all three shades are just _gorgeous_!


----------



## JulieDiva

My SA showed me the photos of the next few months of Dior makeup.....


In March they are coming out with new lipsticks..Dior Addict Extreme
New Skinflash shades are coming
April brings the summer line...new Dior Bronzer..LE with writing embossed in it...very pretty compact, bright Teal nail polish, new shadow quints with teal, apricot and gold shades, in a shell patterned shadow design...that is all I can remember...it all looks so pretty!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I really want the nail polish Shadow! Can't wait for the summer collection to come out!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Couldn't resist the new Garden Edition quints and bought the Garden Pastels palette.


----------



## skydive nikki

JulieDiva said:


> My SA showed me the photos of the next few months of Dior makeup.....
> 
> 
> In March they are coming out with new lipsticks..Dior Addict Extreme
> New Skinflash shades are coming
> April brings the summer line...new Dior Bronzer..LE with writing embossed in it...very pretty compact, bright Teal nail polish, new shadow quints with teal, apricot and gold shades, in a shell patterned shadow design...that is all I can remember...it all looks so pretty!!!!!



Thanks for the info!  Sounds great!


----------



## ashleyroe

thinking about picking up dior addict lip glow. anything to say about it compared to the dior addict lipstick?

i'm recently obessed with lipstick but this lip glow seems interesting to me.


----------



## JulieDiva

the Dior addict lip Glow is an amazing product.  It is a great lip balm, and the colour payoff is good.  on me, with medium pigmented lips, it turns a warm, bright pink shade.  I often wear it instead of lipstick.
I think it is not as shiny and sticky as the addict lipsticks.


----------



## ashleyroe

i've heard good things. i'll have to pop into a sephora and try it.


----------



## awhitney

I posted this in the Dior Diva thread, but I thought I'd post here as well in case anyone is wondering about the current rewards!

Here's my Dior Diva rewards!

*100 pt gift Adorable Diva:* Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum. 


*250 pt gift Fashionista Diva:* The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow!  great stuff!  I need to save my receipts.


----------



## its_a_keeper

awhitney said:


> I posted this in the Dior Diva thread, but I thought I'd post here as well in case anyone is wondering about the current rewards!
> 
> Here's my Dior Diva rewards!
> 
> *100 pt gift Adorable Diva:* Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum.
> 
> 
> *250 pt gift Fashionista Diva:* The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.



Awwww, Awhitney! Great stuff! It really is a shame, thhat we don't have the Dior Diva Program over here! Wish I could get points for my hauls!
I love Mini Stuff so much!


----------



## awhitney

Thanks ladies! It was really nice to get these, even my mom was impressed and gave me permission to go for the 500 pt gift next time LOL



skydive nikki said:


> ^^Wow!  great stuff!  I need to save my receipts.





its_a_keeper said:


> Awwww, Awhitney! Great stuff! It really is a shame, thhat we don't have the Dior Diva Program over here! Wish I could get points for my hauls!
> I love Mini Stuff so much!


----------



## miffy

awhitney said:


> I posted this in the Dior Diva thread, but I thought I'd post here as well in case anyone is wondering about the current rewards!
> 
> Here's my Dior Diva rewards!
> 
> *100 pt gift Adorable Diva:* Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum.
> 
> 
> *250 pt gift Fashionista Diva:* The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.



Nice! Thanks for sharing. It makes me excited to save up for the 250 level!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Great gifts!!I can't wait to hit the 500 point level!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeup4all.com/dior-les-vernis-violets-hypnotiques/
> 
> I have never bought a Dior nail polish but from this collection, I want to get Shadow.



Thanks for the link! Love these colors!!! I wonder if these are the three LE purples that everyone was talking about around the time that St. Tropez came out? I've been waiting on these for awhile!


----------



## honey

Does anyone know if Dior makes a mirror compact? I'm looking for something stylish....

Thanks!!!


----------



## merekat703

awhitney said:


> I posted this in the Dior Diva thread, but I thought I'd post here as well in case anyone is wondering about the current rewards!
> 
> Here's my Dior Diva rewards!
> 
> *100 pt gift Adorable Diva:* Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum.
> 
> 
> *250 pt gift Fashionista Diva:* The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.



So jealous of the book!


----------



## mspera

awhitney said:
			
		

> I posted this in the Dior Diva thread, but I thought I'd post here as well in case anyone is wondering about the current rewards!
> 
> Here's my Dior Diva rewards!
> 
> 100 pt gift Adorable Diva: Includes 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Diorshow mascara, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior, and mini Dior One Essential skin boosting super serum.
> 
> 250 pt gift Fashionista Diva: The Little Dictionary of Fashion by Christian Dior book, 5 mL j'adore perfume sample, mini Dior Lipstick in 644 Rouge Dior and mini Capture Totale skin boosting serum capsule.



 so much for posting!! I think I may cash in my points early so I can snag the fashionista gift (really want the book). 

Congrats on your goodies sweetie!


----------



## eminere

honey said:


> Does anyone know if Dior makes a mirror compact? I'm looking for something stylish....
> 
> Thanks!!!


Unfortunately they don't as far as I know - and they totally should! Though I suppose some of their limited edition/collectable makeup palettes could make pretty good compacts.


----------



## awhitney

Thanks girl! The book is really worth getting, so many beautiful pictures inside! The perfect 'coffee table' book!



mspera said:


> so much for posting!! I think I may cash in my points early so I can snag the fashionista gift (really want the book).
> 
> Congrats on your goodies sweetie!


----------



## ipudgybear

awhitney said:


> Thanks girl! The book is really worth getting, so many beautiful pictures inside! The perfect 'coffee table' book!



I was debating on whether to get the 250 point gift. I don't know what's in the book but I am surprised at the size of the book. It's bigger than what I imagined.


----------



## honey

eminere;20914234 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately they don't as far as I know - and they totally should! Though I suppose some of their limited edition/collectable makeup palettes could make pretty good compacts.



What a shame.....

Thanks!


----------



## Mina Harker

I just bought the Dior Nude Skin,
I love that I can't feel it on my face,
all though I wish the coverage was less sheer.


----------



## dotty8

Hey, girls  I was hoping to buy the Dior lip balm (*Dior **Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm*) today... I expected it to be *light pink *colored like in the picture but instead it was *bright yellow *... I was surprised and decided to wait with my purchase and try to find the pink one. 

---> Are there two versions of that balm? Does the pink one even exist or is this only for pictures /store testers? Or does maybe the balm change color with time?  Do you girls use that balm, do you like it? TIA!


----------



## eminere

dotty8 said:


> Hey, girls  I was hoping to buy the Dior lip balm (*Dior **Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm*) today... I expected it to be *light pink *colored like in the picture but instead it was *bright yellow *... I was surprised and decided to wait with my purchase and try to find the pink one.
> 
> ---> Are there two versions of that balm? Does the pink one even exist or is this only for pictures /store testers? Or does maybe the balm change color with time?  Do you girls use that balm, do you like it? TIA!


Could you have been looking at the Creme Abricot for nails and cuticles by mistake? That one's yellow. For lips there should only be one version of the Creme de Rose and it should be pink as pictured.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Nope, it sure wasn't, I'm familiar with that nail cream  That's why I thought at first that they accidentally mixed them up... but then the SA opened a new lip balm and it was also yellow .. I've done some research online and it looks like it's a common issue - here are some reviews from ladies that also got yellow lip balms: http://reviews.sephora.com/8723/P254222/reviews.htm

And I found this: http://le3nuts.blogspot.com/2010/08/christian-dior-creme-de-rose-smoothing.html


Hmm, that's strange... I still prefer the pink one, I hope I'll find one somewhere :shame: Tnx for reply


----------



## eminere

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Nope, it sure wasn't, I'm familiar with that nail cream  That's why I thought at first that they accidentally mixed them up... but then the SA opened a new lip balm and it was also yellow .. I've done some research online and it looks like it's a common issue - here are some reviews from ladies that also got yellow lip balms: http://reviews.sephora.com/8723/P254222/reviews.htm
> 
> And I found this: http://le3nuts.blogspot.com/2010/08/christian-dior-creme-de-rose-smoothing.html
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's strange... I still prefer the pink one, I hope I'll find one somewhere :shame: Tnx for reply


Gosh that's so strange! Thanks for posting those links. Perhaps they've reformulated.


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere;21054738 said:
			
		

> Gosh that's so strange! Thanks for posting those links. Perhaps they've reformulated.



yes the older version of creme de rose would yellow over time, i suspect due to an exposure to air.  however they have been reformulated so they do not 'patina' and instead stay lovely and pink!  however, as a user of creme de rose since it's launch, any of the 'yellow' ones are perfectly fine!


----------



## nicci404

here is for summer! they are going to be releasing cream eye shadows too...









credit: Makeupforall.com


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> here is for summer! they are going to be releasing cream eye shadows too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: Makeupforall.com


 
I saw this too!  It's breathtaking


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> here is for summer! they are going to be releasing cream eye shadows too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: Makeupforall.com




it's gorgeous isn't it?  although i heard that the addict lip balm was being put on hold for the moment...  perhaps not!

the collection is inspired by sun and sea of course, and the nail vernis st tropez - created exclusively for the opening of the Dior boutique in st tropez last year - is being launched in this collection world wide (the beautiful turquoise color)!

the cream shadows are actually supposed to be very glossy, to give a kind of 'wet look' effect!  in north america i believe they will be a sephora exclusive!

i also believe that the nude bronzers will replace the existing bronzer range, including the harmonie de blush!

lots of things to look forward to this season, including new self-tanners, new lipsticks and the coming of BB to north america (in Diorsnow AND Hydralife ranges!)


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> it's gorgeous isn't it?  although i heard that the addict lip balm was being put on hold for the moment...  perhaps not!
> 
> the collection is inspired by sun and sea of course, and the nail vernis st tropez - created exclusively for the opening of the Dior boutique in st tropez last year - is being launched in this collection world wide (the beautiful turquoise color)!
> 
> the cream shadows are actually supposed to be very glossy, to give a kind of 'wet look' effect!  in north america i believe they will be a sephora exclusive!
> 
> i also believe that the nude bronzers will replace the existing bronzer range, including the harmonie de blush!
> 
> lots of things to look forward to this season, including new self-tanners, new lipsticks and the coming of BB to north america (in Diorsnow AND Hydralife ranges!)


This is the Spring look, right?  As the wording on the tester unit says "Croisette", which translates to Cruise.

I heard the Summer look comes out only around May.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I saw this too!  It's breathtaking



are you going to get anything? I don't think I have ever bought anything from Dior from their summer collections. The cream eye shadows sound interesting though


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> it's gorgeous isn't it?  although i heard that the addict lip balm was being put on hold for the moment...  perhaps not!
> 
> the collection is inspired by sun and sea of course, and the nail vernis st tropez - created exclusively for the opening of the Dior boutique in st tropez last year - is being launched in this collection world wide (the beautiful turquoise color)!
> 
> the cream shadows are actually supposed to be very glossy, to give a kind of 'wet look' effect!  in north america i believe they will be a sephora exclusive!
> 
> i also believe that the nude bronzers will replace the existing bronzer range, including the harmonie de blush!
> 
> lots of things to look forward to this season, including new self-tanners, new lipsticks and the coming of BB to north america (in Diorsnow AND Hydralife ranges!)



wow, thanks for all the details!  the shadows caught my attention the most I think. I have never tried a bronzer before...curious but kind clueless on how to pick a good one. I don't want to end up looking orange or obvious that I have it on...you know.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> are you going to get anything? I don't think I have ever bought anything from Dior from their summer collections. The cream eye shadows sound interesting though


 
I don't normally seek out summer collections just because I'm no longer the summery type.  However, the cream shadows are intriguing and I like the lip glosses!


----------



## hightea_xx

eminere&#8482;;21113831 said:
			
		

> This is the Spring look, right?  As the wording  on the tester unit says "Croisette", which translates to Cruise.
> 
> I heard the Summer look comes out only around May.



It's actually summer look!  Spring look is out now, titled Garden Party, which  features the rose embossed pieces.  This seems to be a preview of the items coming for summer look, entitled "Croisette", which should launch in mid april.   Croisette is inspired by Le Promenade de la Croisette in Cannes, where  the Mediterranean meets the land.  I do find that the summer looks  always have the Cruise collection feel to them too, for obvious reasons.




nicci404 said:


> wow, thanks for all the details!  the shadows caught my attention the most I think. I have never tried a bronzer before...curious but kind clueless on how to pick a good one. I don't want to end up looking orange or obvious that I have it on...you know.



I love suggesting bronzers as a contour item rather than the traditional cheekbone-forehead-nose application, as it gives color AND sculpting to the face, while respecting the integrity of the face's natural luminosity.  the nude glow bronzers from last year is my favorite, so i'm excited for the new bronzers under the nude range!


also new lipsticks, titled addict extreme, launching in store from now onwards!  they have the same melt into your lip texture of the dior addict with a subtle shine, but have a touch more pigmentation and have a longer wear to them!  In North America there are 12 shades PLUS 4 exclusive shades to Sephora.  Separated into four moods (Incognito, Plaza, Lucky, and Riviera), there are also 4 matching Vernis being launched to accompany the 4 key shades (also entitled Incognito, Plaza, Lucky, and Riviera)!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> It's actually summer look!  Spring look is out now, titled Garden Party, which  features the rose embossed pieces.  This seems to be a preview of the items coming for summer look, entitled "Croisette", which should launch in mid april.   Croisette is inspired by Le Promenade de la Croisette in Cannes, where  the Mediterranean meets the land.  I do find that the summer looks  always have the Cruise collection feel to them too, for obvious reasons.


Thanks for the info!  I am loving the first shade of the new polishes.


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> It's actually summer look!  Spring look is out now, titled Garden Party, which  features the rose embossed pieces.  This seems to be a preview of the items coming for summer look, entitled "Croisette", which should launch in mid april.   Croisette is inspired by Le Promenade de la Croisette in Cannes, where  the Mediterranean meets the land.  I do find that the summer looks  always have the Cruise collection feel to them too, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love suggesting bronzers as a contour item rather than the traditional cheekbone-forehead-nose application, as it gives color AND sculpting to the face, while respecting the integrity of the face's natural luminosity.  the nude glow bronzers from last year is my favorite, so i'm excited for the new bronzers under the nude range!
> 
> 
> also new lipsticks, titled addict extreme, launching in store from now onwards!  they have the same melt into your lip texture of the dior addict with a subtle shine, but have a touch more pigmentation and have a longer wear to them!  In North America there are 12 shades PLUS 4 exclusive shades to Sephora.  Separated into four moods (Incognito, Plaza, Lucky, and Riviera), there are also 4 matching Vernis being launched to accompany the 4 key shades (also entitled Incognito, Plaza, Lucky, and Riviera)!



thanks for the pics! I can't wait to try out the new lipsticks  the polishes look pretty as well.

I'm waiting for the Les Violets Hypnotiques collection to arrive. I'm most curious about Shadow. 

any bronzer suggestions?


----------



## nicci404

I just found the swatches for that collection...

http://www.fashionpolish.com/2012/02/dior-les-violets-hypnotiques-swatches.html


----------



## JulieDiva

FYI the summer collection colors didn't look so "harsh" in the look book photos I saw at my Dior counter, IMHO the collection looks nicer in the pics I saw.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

hightea_xx said:


> It's actually summer look! Spring look is out now, titled Garden Party, which features the rose embossed pieces. This seems to be a preview of the items coming for summer look, entitled "Croisette", which should launch in mid april. Croisette is inspired by Le Promenade de la Croisette in Cannes, where the Mediterranean meets the land. I do find that the summer looks always have the Cruise collection feel to them too, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love suggesting bronzers as a contour item rather than the traditional cheekbone-forehead-nose application, as it gives color AND sculpting to the face, while respecting the integrity of the face's natural luminosity. the nude glow bronzers from last year is my favorite, so i'm excited for the new bronzers under the nude range!
> 
> 
> also new lipsticks, titled addict extreme, launching in store from now onwards! they have the same melt into your lip texture of the dior addict with a subtle shine, but have a touch more pigmentation and have a longer wear to them! In North America there are 12 shades PLUS 4 exclusive shades to Sephora. Separated into four moods (Incognito, Plaza, Lucky, and Riviera), there are also 4 matching Vernis being launched to accompany the 4 key shades (also entitled Incognito, Plaza, Lucky, and Riviera)!


 
I ordered 2 of the polishes from this collection, Incognito and Lucky. Neimanmarcus.com has them. I didn't even think to check for the lippies


----------



## ChanelChap

I am a male currently looking for a new lip balm. After browsing Nordstrom's site, I came across the Dior lip balm (Dior Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm).

Now, I don't ever use a tinted lip balm. That would just seem like I am using lip balm, which is far too feminine for me. However, I've heard wonderful things about the hydrating quality of the Dior balm.

Is there a color or tint to it?


----------



## hightea_xx

ChanelChap said:


> I am a male currently looking for a new lip balm. After browsing Nordstrom's site, I came across the Dior lip balm (Dior Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm).
> 
> Now, I don't ever use a tinted lip balm. That would just seem like I am using lip balm, which is far too feminine for me. However, I've heard wonderful things about the hydrating quality of the Dior balm.
> 
> Is there a color or tint to it?



creme de rose does not tint the lip, although it the product itself is a light pink color!  it is an amazing product, a little goes a long way!  also the 'application by finger' is a little more masculine then using a product in a stick imo!


----------



## exotikittenx

ChanelChap said:
			
		

> I am a male currently looking for a new lip balm. After browsing Nordstrom's site, I came across the Dior lip balm (Dior Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm).
> 
> Now, I don't ever use a tinted lip balm. That would just seem like I am using lip balm, which is far too feminine for me. However, I've heard wonderful things about the hydrating quality of the Dior balm.
> 
> Is there a color or tint to it?



Yes, the color will not show up.  It looks clear on the lips!  Supposedly the formula is a more yellow shade now if you browse a few pages back...?  But still the same formula aside from color.


----------



## hightea_xx

exotikittenx said:
			
		

> Yes, the color will not show up.  It looks clear on the lips!  Supposedly the formula is a more yellow shade now if you browse a few pages back...?  But still the same formula aside from color.



Actually, the yellow tinited creme de rose are the older formulation....  The new formulation is the light pink color!


----------



## CarPer

hightea_xx said:


> It's actually summer look!  Spring look is out now, titled Garden Party, which  features the rose embossed pieces.  This seems to be a preview of the items coming for summer look, entitled "Croisette", which should launch in mid april.   Croisette is inspired by Le Promenade de la Croisette in Cannes, where  the Mediterranean meets the land.  I do find that the summer looks  always have the Cruise collection feel to them too, for obvious reasons.



I bought Garden Edition eyeshadow palette 841  because I loved the shining colours and during hand testing it seemed very smooth on the skin and... this is disaster. It is impossible to place the eyeshadow evenly on the eye because of the shining (eventhough I use the eyeshadow base before). I have other 2 palettes of Dior but this one is the worst one . I think I will never use it again :cry:


----------



## dotty8

hightea_xx said:


> Actually, the yellow tinited creme de rose are the older formulation.... The new formulation is the light pink color!


 
They told me that the formula is always the same (I also checked the information / ingredients on both boxes), but due to natural rose oils the change of color can happen eventually ... I don't know if it's true... At the store they had both the pink and the yellow one (and they didn't even know about those different colors until I pointed it out .. so they called the Dior marketing representative and she told them what I wrote above ). Anyway, I chose the pink one which was much cuter  (I hope the color doesn't change quickly, though).


----------



## hightea_xx

dotty8 said:


> They told me that the formula is always the same (I also checked the information / ingredients on both boxes), but due to natural rose oils the change of color can happen eventually ... I don't know if it's true... At the store they had both the pink and the yellow one (and they didn't even know about those different colors until I pointed it out .. so they called the Dior marketing representative and she told them what I wrote above ). Anyway, I chose the pink one which was much cuter  (I hope the color doesn't change quickly, though).



the product itself is the same, but the ones being produced now stay the truer pink color, while those produced prior to 2011 would turn the yellowish shade.


----------



## exotikittenx

hightea_xx said:
			
		

> Actually, the yellow tinited creme de rose are the older formulation....  The new formulation is the light pink color!



Really?  I've only tried the pink one, but that was recent anyway. I thought that was the older one.  There is creme de apricot or something too for the cuticles.


----------



## hightea_xx

exotikittenx said:


> Really?  I've only tried the pink one, but that was recent anyway. I thought that was the older one.  There is creme de apricot or something too for the cuticles.



yes creme abricot is a cult product that dior has been producing for many many years.  creme de rose is actually designed after it, with the same packaging, and it's focus around one key ingredient!


----------



## dotty8

I have a question about Dior perfumes /EDT 

---> Is it true that there is no difference between *Miss Dior* and *Miss Dior Cherie*? 

I always thought that those were two different fragrances but today I wanted to try _Miss Dior Cherie_ and they only had _Miss Dior_ tester, while the name on the box said Miss Dior Cherie. They told me that's the same thing and that the 'Cherie part' of the name is on the older versions...


----------



## wtmontana

Loving the DiorSkin Forever foundation I'm trialling at the moment and the Dior Rouge Serum in Radiant Pink is just gorgeous!


----------



## JulieDiva

dotty8 said:


> I have a question about Dior perfumes /EDT
> 
> ---> Is it true that there is no difference between *Miss Dior* and *Miss Dior Cherie*?
> 
> I always thought that those were two different fragrances but today I wanted to try _Miss Dior Cherie_ and they only had _Miss Dior_ tester, while the name on the box said Miss Dior Cherie. They told me that's the same thing and that the 'Cherie part' of the name is on the older versions...




I love Miss Dior Cherie, and was confused about the name as well.
I was told that DIOR has now dropped the "Cherie" from the fragrance Miss Dior Cherie.
So, the new bottles, and the new eau fraiche scent is called MISS DIOR....but it IS the same scent as the Miss Dior Cherie from the last year or so.  SO strange, that Dior is changing this fragrance so much!!  They have changed the bottle, the box, and now the name, all in a few years????  

There is an article on many fragrance blogs about this too...I think everyone thinks it is odd.

ANd btw, the first MISS DIOR scent, from many years ago, with a taller bottle, is now being called the "Original" Miss Dior....you know, because it is not confusing enough!!LOL


----------



## hightea_xx

JulieDiva said:


> I love Miss Dior Cherie, and was confused about the name as well.
> I was told that DIOR has now dropped the "Cherie" from the fragrance Miss Dior Cherie.
> So, the new bottles, and the new eau fraiche scent is called MISS DIOR....but it IS the same scent as the Miss Dior Cherie from the last year or so.  SO strange, that Dior is changing this fragrance so much!!  They have changed the bottle, the box, and now the name, all in a few years????
> 
> There is an article on many fragrance blogs about this too...I think everyone thinks it is odd.
> 
> ANd btw, the first MISS DIOR scent, from many years ago, with a taller bottle, is now being called the "Original" Miss Dior....you know, because it is not confusing enough!!LOL




Yes Miss Dior Cherie is becoming Miss Dior.  I believe it is a plan to help refocus the fragrance as one of Dior's icons.  

It is quite confusing, but Miss Dior Cherie (the originally being an EDP) will becoming Miss Dior.  All other Miss Dior Cherie flankers (including the EDT, Blooming Bouquet) are all dropping the "Cherie" subtitle.  The new Miss Dior Eau Fraiche, launching now, is replacing Miss Dior Cherie L'Eau (containing many similar notes, with added patchouli for depth and continuity to the range).


----------



## Fiercefriend

Loving their mascaras the most!!!


----------



## exotikittenx

Dior splurge!

addict ultra gloss in rose pretty
Lifting smoothing concealer
Diorshow blackout mascara
Radiance booster pen

Btw the radiance booster pen is amazing and I feel like it blew ysl's pen out of the water!
The concealer I got is also fabulous and looks so smooth on.


----------



## eminere

exotikittenx said:


> Dior splurge!
> 
> addict ultra gloss in rose pretty
> Lifting smoothing concealer
> Diorshow blackout mascara
> Radiance booster pen
> 
> Btw the radiance booster pen is amazing and I feel like it blew ysl's pen out of the water!
> The concealer I got is also fabulous and looks so smooth on.


The Diorskin Sculpt concealer is truly a formidable concealer.


----------



## Lyn2005

eminere;21215276 said:
			
		

> The Diorskin Sculpt concealer is truly a formidable concealer.



It's the only concealer that hides my genetic dark eye circles.  Won me over to Dior makeup


----------



## MC215

Lyn2005 said:


> It's the only concealer that hides my genetic dark eye circles.  Won me over to Dior makeup


Caution: It won't be around for long.  Word on the street is that it's being discontinued.


----------



## Lyn2005

MC215 said:


> Caution: It won't be around for long.  Word on the street is that it's being discontinued.



Oh no! Really??? I have to stockpile then! The new Dior nude concealer doesn't work the same magic on me


----------



## eminere

Lyn2005 said:


> Oh no! Really??? I have to stockpile then! The new Dior nude concealer doesn't work the same magic on me


I agree! The new Nude concealer has nothing on the Sculpt.


----------



## exotikittenx

MC215 said:
			
		

> Caution: It won't be around for long.  Word on the street is that it's being discontinued.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## JulieDiva

eminere;21217988 said:
			
		

> I agree! The new Nude concealer has nothing on the Sculpt.



I wish I had known this about 4 months ago!!  I bought the nude concealer, but it is TOO THICK.  I should have bought the sculpt one!!!


Discontinued?  They only have 3 types of concealer....they pen is more of a highlighter anyways...they NEED to have at least 2 options.  Hmm, maybe a NEW one is coming?


----------



## JulieDiva

hightea_xx said:


> Yes Miss Dior Cherie is becoming Miss Dior.  I believe it is a plan to help refocus the fragrance as one of Dior's icons.
> 
> It is quite confusing, but Miss Dior Cherie (the originally being an EDP) will becoming Miss Dior.  All other Miss Dior Cherie flankers (including the EDT, Blooming Bouquet) are all dropping the "Cherie" subtitle.  The new Miss Dior Eau Fraiche, launching now, is replacing Miss Dior Cherie L'Eau (containing many similar notes, with added patchouli for depth and continuity to the range).




Really?  MDCherie L'eau is TOTALLY different than MD Eau Fraiche.
I have never ever purchased the L'eau, as it is too soft and  smells herbal to me.
The first time I smelled the new Eau Fraiche, i purchased a 100ml bottle.  I find the Eau fraiche smells like sweet, fresh flowers.


----------



## JulieDiva

Oh, I purchased the new Dior Addict Extreme lipsticks yesterday.  LOVE this formula so much better than the addict from last year.

The shades are gorgeous, and they are much more pigmented and longer lasting than last years.

I only got 2, but I am lemming about 4 more colours!!!!


----------



## MC215

exotikittenx said:


> Where did you hear that?



The Dior Gawds themselves. J/k I always wanted to say that. 
Seriously though, it's been on the chopping block for some time now. Dior trainers are the ones who confirmed it will soon be done.


----------



## Lyn2005

MC215 said:


> The Dior Gawds themselves. J/k I always wanted to say that.
> Seriously though, it's been on the chopping block for some time now. Dior trainers are the ones who confirmed it will soon be done.



Thank you for letting us know. I will now proceed to stockpile in an attempt to reach the Dior diva 5000 point reward, lol. 

Have you heard if they are replacing it wih something better, or it's just going into twilight zone forever?

Darn it, it's the only concealer that worked for me!


----------



## MC215

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you for letting us know. I will now proceed to stockpile in an attempt to reach the Dior diva 5000 point reward, lol.
> 
> Have you heard if they are replacing it wih something better, or it's just going into twilight zone forever?
> 
> Darn it, it's the only concealer that worked for me!


It's been on the chop block for a year now. I know it's still on the order list meaning inventory is still available but I think the production on it may actually stop soon which means the counters and stores sell through whatever's left. I think Sculpt is amazing bummed its going away.
The first thing out of my mouth was, "what are you replacing it with?" and the response was, "nothing as of yet, but you know Dior always has something up their sleeve." I guess we'll just have to stay tuned.


----------



## Lyn2005

MC215 said:


> It's been on the chop block for a year now. I know it's still on the order list meaning inventory is still available but I think the production on it may actually stop soon which means the counters and stores sell through whatever's left. I think Sculpt is amazing bummed its going away.
> The first thing out of my mouth was, "what are you replacing it with?" and the response was, "nothing as of yet, but you know Dior always has something up their sleeve." I guess we'll just have to stay tuned.


 

Wow! Thank you for the amazing info! I'm really grateful because I now know to purchase them in my color if I see them. I kinda took it for granted that it would always be there for me. Do you happen to know how long the Dior sculpt concealer can be stored for if it's never been opened or exposed to air?


----------



## exotikittenx

Lyn2005 said:
			
		

> Wow! Thank you for the amazing info! I'm really grateful because I now know to purchase them in my color if I see them. I kinda took it for granted that it would always be there for me. Do you happen to know how long the Dior sculpt concealer can be stored for if it's never been opened or exposed to air?



Give Lancôme Effacernes Waterproof Undereye Concealer a try.  It's my favorite and covers amazingly.


----------



## hightea_xx

MC215 said:


> The Dior Gawds themselves. J/k I always wanted to say that.
> Seriously though, it's been on the chopping block for some time now.  Dior trainers are the ones who confirmed it will soon be done.



I have not heard this, but I am sad if it is true!  I prefer sculpt over  nude by leaps and bounds!  it is the BEST for under eye work due to  it's slight golden tinge....

I did hear grumblings of newness in foundations next season...  either more shades to existing ranges, or a new series!!  i wonder if there will be a new concealer being launched??



JulieDiva said:


> Really?  MDCherie L'eau is TOTALLY different than MD Eau Fraiche.
> I have never ever purchased the L'eau, as it is too soft and  smells herbal to me.
> The first time I smelled the new Eau Fraiche, i purchased a 100ml bottle.  I find the Eau fraiche smells like sweet, fresh flowers.



They are certainly different, as MD Eau Fraiche is more substantial and has more of a slight powdery edge to it, but when I smell it I definitely smell MDC L'eau hiding in there, with it's gardenia heart.  of course, L'eau has more citrus notes to it, which are quite overpowering at the initial smell, but as L'eau settles you do get a nice warming of the gardenia and other notes!

If you love MD Eau Fraiche, look out for MD Blooming Bouquet, launching in Canada at Shoppers as their exclusive this month!  I've yet to smell it myself but I'd love to see what others think of it!


----------



## Lyn2005

exotikittenx said:


> Give Lancôme Effacernes Waterproof Undereye Concealer a try.  It's my favorite and covers amazingly.



Thanks! I'll stop by my local Lancome counter and give it a try  *hugs*


----------



## Lyn2005

Oh! I tried out the Dior velvet eyeliner patches. They work quite well for me, saves me time on the eyeliner wing  Here's me before the JC/Kanye concert. I used the sparkly ones for more bling, but the matte ones are great for a quick fix before heading out the door. I do wonder what to use though, once the glue that comes along with it runs out


----------



## exotikittenx

Those are awesome!  Maybe try duo lash adhesive?


----------



## eminere

Lyn2005 said:


> Oh! I tried out the Dior velvet eyeliner patches. They work quite well for me, saves me time on the eyeliner wing  Here's me before the JC/Kanye concert. I used the sparkly ones for more bling, but the matte ones are great for a quick fix before heading out the door. I do wonder what to use though, once the glue that comes along with it runs out


Wow, they look like they were made for you.


----------



## Lyn2005

exotikittenx said:


> Those are awesome! Maybe try duo lash adhesive?


 
Thanks! I'll look into it, my mini bottle of dior eyeliner glue is 1/2 done already!


----------



## Lyn2005

eminere;21226333 said:
			
		

> Wow, they look like they were made for you.


 

Awww.... Thanks! *hugs* See? Dior makeup works wonders!


----------



## JulieDiva

hightea_xx said:


> I have not heard this, but I am sad if it is true!  I prefer sculpt over  nude by leaps and bounds!  it is the BEST for under eye work due to  it's slight golden tinge....
> 
> I did hear grumblings of newness in foundations next season...  either more shades to existing ranges, or a new series!!  i wonder if there will be a new concealer being launched??
> 
> 
> 
> They are certainly different, as MD Eau Fraiche is more substantial and has more of a slight powdery edge to it, but when I smell it I definitely smell MDC L'eau hiding in there, with it's gardenia heart.  of course, L'eau has more citrus notes to it, which are quite overpowering at the initial smell, but as L'eau settles you do get a nice warming of the gardenia and other notes!
> 
> If you love MD Eau Fraiche, look out for MD Blooming Bouquet, launching in Canada at Shoppers as their exclusive this month!  I've yet to smell it myself but I'd love to see what others think of it!



OMG I have been wanting to smell the Blooming Bouquet for a while now!!!!!Thanks for the info!!  I Love Shoppers drug mart almost as much as I love Dior too!!!

Maybe I didn't give the L'eau a chance...I just smelled the top notes and it didn't appeal to me.


----------



## hightea_xx

Lyn2005 said:


> Thanks! I'll look into it, my mini bottle of dior eyeliner glue is 1/2 done already!



any kind of lash glue will due the trick!


----------



## alyrris

Hi, I'm a huge dior fan (and diva point-hoarder)-- I'm so thrilled to have found this forum! 

I just wanted to say that I decided to try out Dior nail polishes for the first time today (incognito and violet nouveau monde) and found them heavenly! I really love the wide flat brush-- makes applying polish goofproof for a klutz like me. 

I've mostly used Essie, OPI, Lippman, some China Glaze and Zoya in the past. Dior is so expensive by comparison, which is why I've been so hesitant to try it before. Now I'm tempted to try out Chanel polishes as well...


----------



## JulieDiva

alyrris said:


> Hi, I'm a huge dior fan (and diva point-hoarder)-- I'm so thrilled to have found this forum!
> 
> I just wanted to say that I decided to try out Dior nail polishes for the first time today (incognito and violet nouveau monde) and found them heavenly! I really love the wide flat brush-- makes applying polish goofproof for a klutz like me.
> 
> I've mostly used Essie, OPI, Lippman, some China Glaze and Zoya in the past. Dior is so expensive by comparison, which is why I've been so hesitant to try it before. Now I'm tempted to try out Chanel polishes as well...




Welcome to the Dior side!!!!!

I also love the Dior nail polishes.  I agree the brush is amazing.


----------



## awhitney

Welcome to the Dior side!! hehe! 

You should come join us in the Nail Care subforum! We have a whole thread dedicated to Dior polishes!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/i-wanna-see-your-dior-nail-polish-swatches-650237-324.html



alyrris said:


> Hi, I'm a huge dior fan (and diva point-hoarder)-- I'm so thrilled to have found this forum!
> 
> I just wanted to say that I decided to try out Dior nail polishes for the first time today (incognito and violet nouveau monde) and found them heavenly! I really love the wide flat brush-- makes applying polish goofproof for a klutz like me.
> 
> I've mostly used Essie, OPI, Lippman, some China Glaze and Zoya in the past. Dior is so expensive by comparison, which is why I've been so hesitant to try it before. Now I'm tempted to try out Chanel polishes as well...


----------



## Lyn2005

hightea_xx said:


> any kind of lash glue will due the trick!



Thanks for the help  I'll look for some on my shopping trip


----------



## skydive nikki

Lyn2005 said:


> Oh! I tried out the Dior velvet eyeliner patches. They work quite well for me, saves me time on the eyeliner wing  Here's me before the JC/Kanye concert. I used the sparkly ones for more bling, but the matte ones are great for a quick fix before heading out the door. I do wonder what to use though, once the glue that comes along with it runs out


One word....GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn2005

skydive nikki said:


> One word....GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!



Awwww.....Thank you! I love playing up my eyes, so the novelty of eyeliner parches was a must buy. Besides, I have enough eyeshadows for now


----------



## MrsTGreen

^


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lyn2005 said:


> Awwww.....Thank you! I love playing up my eyes, so the novelty of eyeliner parches was a must buy. Besides, I have enough eyeshadows for now



Holy s*~#


----------



## honey

Lyn2005 said:


> Awwww.....Thank you! I love playing up my eyes, so the novelty of eyeliner parches was a must buy. Besides, I have enough eyeshadows for now



Whoa!!! Nice collection!


----------



## Lyn2005

^^^ Thanks everyone  Lol.... Hi, my name is Lyn and I'm addicted to Dior


----------



## honey

Lyn you're certainly are not alone. 

I recently purchased Dior's Rosy Glow Healthy Glow Awakening Blush. Have you tried it?? I really like it. Surprisingly it works great with all skin tones even darker ones. 

I'm still on the hunt for the perfect makeup bag, hopefully Dior.  With all of these square compacts my tiny Prada makeup bag cant handle it.


----------



## alyrris

awhitney said:


> Welcome to the Dior side!! hehe!
> 
> You should come join us in the Nail Care subforum! We have a whole thread dedicated to Dior polishes!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/i-wanna-see-your-dior-nail-polish-swatches-650237-324.html



Thanks for pointing thread out! I see a lot more dior polishes in my future


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Lyn2005:* WOW love it hahaha.. great collection _


----------



## eminere

Lyn2005 said:


> Awwww.....Thank you! I love playing up my eyes, so the novelty of eyeliner parches was a must buy. Besides, I have enough eyeshadows for now


That is an amazing sight.


----------



## Lyn2005

^^^ Thanks to everyone above who liked my collection  It started off innocently with just one quint...then I kept adding, lol. The smile it brings to my face when I use my collection is priceless though 

Here's them being incognito and hidden in my Dior makeup case










honey said:


> Lyn you're certainly are not alone.
> 
> I recently purchased Dior's Rosy Glow Healthy Glow Awakening Blush. Have you tried it?? I really like it. Surprisingly it works great with all skin tones even darker ones.
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for the perfect makeup bag, hopefully Dior. With all of these square compacts my tiny Prada makeup bag cant handle it.


 

I just ordered and received one from Sephora! I really like it too. I have tanned skin, and usually blushes can look garish on me if they are the wrong shade. It adjusted pretty well to my skintone, but I used a light hand

Lol, maybe ask a Dior beauty counter SA the next time when they are doing a beauty gift with purchase? I collected a lot of dior makeup bags that way, by purchasing during gwp times. And the bags/cases are so cute too!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lyn2005 said:


> The smile it brings to my face when I use my collection is priceless though


 
really great one Hun! Enjoy them all! Happy for you.


----------



## eminere

Lyn2005 said:


> Here's them being incognito and hidden in my Dior makeup case


Your makeup case is perfect for storage!  Was it a gift through the VIP programme?


----------



## Lyn2005

Thank you, its_a_keeper! I'm happy to share my Dior addiction here. Just as with purses and other accessories, people outside TPF generally don't understand....unless you're on makeupalley, hehe! 





			
				eminere;21290381 said:
			
		

> Your makeup case is perfect for storage!  Was it a gift through the VIP programme?



Yes it was! It was the 1000 point level last year for the VIP program before the points structure change. Ever since the new points change I haven't sent in anything yet, so am unsure what they are gifting at 1000 level and up. I saw the cute bracelet at 500 and book at 250 though, from the other Dior thread about Dior VIP diva


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you, its_a_keeper! I'm happy to share my Dior addiction here. Just as with purses and other accessories, people outside TPF generally don't understand....



Jep, unfortunately that is so true. The more happy I am to share on tPF


----------



## Ebontien

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/03/dior-summer-2012-croisette.html

Everyone start drooling over the summer collection! For those who missed out on the Saint-Tropez polish, no worries, it's coming back for the summer. And how beautiful is that Swimming Pool quint?!


----------



## hightea_xx

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you, its_a_keeper! I'm happy to share my Dior addiction here. Just as with purses and other accessories, people outside TPF generally don't understand....unless you're on makeupalley, hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was! It was the 1000 point level last year for the VIP program before the points structure change. Ever since the new points change I haven't sent in anything yet, so am unsure what they are gifting at 1000 level and up. I saw the cute bracelet at 500 and book at 250 though, from the other Dior thread about Dior VIP diva



The 1000 level is "a couture inspired black makeup pouch finished with  a little shimmer and shine and full sizes of Serum de Rouge in Rosewood  Serum, Diorshow Browstyler, Diorshow Extase Mascara, and a travel sized  One Essential."  The pouch is considerably smaller than the one your received, but the products full sized products inside are amazing!

The 2500 level is "a Dior Brush Set complete with Foundation, Blush,  Eyeshadow, Brow and Lip brushes nestled in a black D-charm pouch and  packaged in a Dior couture box.  Also includes a full sized One  Essential and Diorshow Lash Maximizer."

And finally the 5000 level.....  "a Dior Evening Clutch complete with deluxe  miniatures for touch-ups: Diorshow Extase Mascara, 5 Colour Eyeshadow in  Stylish Move and Rouge Dior Lipstick in Rouge Blossom."  From what i understand, this is a piece of Dior Couture, not a pouch produced for Dior Beauty!  Quite a gift!  Although at this rewards level, you might as well just pay for the bag outright!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Has anyone picked up the heated eyelash curler?  just got mine today and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## GrRoxy

glamourdoll. said:
			
		

> Has anyone picked up the heated eyelash curler?  just got mine today and can't wait to try it out!



Ooh tell us after please! And if you have comparision to Shu Uemura one? Pretty please


----------



## glamourdoll.

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Ooh tell us after please! And if you have comparision to Shu Uemura one? Pretty please



Do you mean the regular shu Uemura one? I prefer the results of shu for now since I'm not too used to using the dior one yet but I really like how it has two heat settings and heats up rather quickly!


----------



## elleestbelle

just got the incognito 5-color eyeshadow palette (wearing them for the first time today and LOVE the colors!), diorskin nude hudrating concealer (liking this), and the diorshow new look mascara (jury still out on this...like but not sure if it's love yet).

has anyone else tried the new look mascara yet?  i like it.  does a good job separating and adding some volume...i'm still not sure if i like it better than diorshow.  i haven't tried the iconic mascara yet either...why do i feel i'm constantly on the hunt for the perfect mascara???


----------



## honey

At first I didn't like the diorshow new look mascara. Once I figured out how to apply it and it became about a week old, I started to like it more and more.


----------



## Lyn2005

hightea_xx said:


> The 1000 level is "a couture inspired black makeup pouch finished with  a little shimmer and shine and full sizes of Serum de Rouge in Rosewood  Serum, Diorshow Browstyler, Diorshow Extase Mascara, and a travel sized  One Essential."  The pouch is considerably smaller than the one your received, but the products full sized products inside are amazing!
> 
> The 2500 level is "a Dior Brush Set complete with Foundation, Blush,  Eyeshadow, Brow and Lip brushes nestled in a black D-charm pouch and  packaged in a Dior couture box.  Also includes a full sized One  Essential and Diorshow Lash Maximizer."
> 
> And finally the 5000 level.....  "a Dior Evening Clutch complete with deluxe  miniatures for touch-ups: Diorshow Extase Mascara, 5 Colour Eyeshadow in  Stylish Move and Rouge Dior Lipstick in Rouge Blossom."  From what i understand, this is a piece of Dior Couture, not a pouch produced for Dior Beauty!  Quite a gift!  Although at this rewards level, you might as well just pay for the bag outright!



Thanks! Maybe I will start saving for the  top level gift


----------



## mlle.epatant

Dior st. Tropez nail polish available on Nordstrom.com now!  Yay!!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

elleestbelle said:


> just got the incognito 5-color eyeshadow palette (wearing them for the first time today and LOVE the colors!), diorskin nude hudrating concealer (liking this), and the diorshow new look mascara (jury still out on this...like but not sure if it's love yet).
> 
> has anyone else tried the new look mascara yet?  i like it.  does a good job separating and adding some volume...i'm still not sure if i like it better than diorshow.  i haven't tried the iconic mascara yet either...why do i feel i'm constantly on the hunt for the perfect mascara???



Incognito is a great palette!  I was thinking about trying the New Look too, so I'll be interested to hear what people think about it after using it for a bit!


----------



## ipudgybear

honey said:


> At first I didn't like the diorshow new look mascara. Once I figured out how to apply it and it became about a week old, I started to like it more and more.



I just saw the new mascara last weekend. Is it like the previous diorshow mascara?


----------



## wtmontana

I am loving the new Dior Show new look mascara and my Dior Addict lipstick which I think I will need to look at in other colours... Eek!


----------



## swtstephy

I just recently fell in love with Dior makeup after receiving the garden clutch palette and was wondering how often do they have gwp and how much do u have to spend to get a gwp?


----------



## honey

ipudgybear said:


> I just saw the new mascara last weekend. Is it like the previous diorshow mascara?



Are you referring to the 360? I haven't tried it. I think its different than the standard show mascara.


----------



## hightea_xx

swtstephy said:


> I just recently fell in love with Dior makeup  after receiving the garden clutch palette and was wondering how often do  they have gwp and how much do u have to spend to get a gwp?



Dior is not a GWP company.  Instead they offer services with purchase.   However, counters quite often have samples around that they will include  with your purchase.



honey said:


> Are you referring to the 360? I haven't tried it. I think its different than the standard show mascara.



I believe she is referring to the New Look mascara.  New Look is all about precision volume.  While Diorshow is all about buildable volume, I find New Look helps to coat and slightly thicken every individual lash.  For me, it is like a more voluminous version of Iconic mascara.


----------



## exotikittenx

swtstephy said:
			
		

> I just recently fell in love with Dior makeup after receiving the garden clutch palette and was wondering how often do they have gwp and how much do u have to spend to get a gwp?



Actually I have gotten gwp with Dior.  It is not frequent that they have them, but sometimes during Nordstrom, Saks, or Neiman Marcus beauty events, and sometimes if they have makeup artists or facialist specials they will throw in a little gift.  You can also just ask for some samples to try when you make a purchase.  The Diva Program on their website asks you to mail in a receipt and they will send you a gift through mail too.  The smallest amount for the Diva program is $100 but the gifts are really nice.


----------



## sign_coach925T

When is dior self tanner with SPF coming to US or is it? I  noticed several months ago that shimmer self tanner is gone and only natural at sephora. I loved shimmer. I also noitced Dior snow line  is now available at sephora online.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Has anyone tried the "Dior Natural Glow Sculpting Powder Makeup"? I know it's sold at Macy's and Nordstrom's, but I don't see it online at Sephora.com. Does anyone know if it's sold in Sephora stores?


----------



## elleestbelle

honey said:


> At first I didn't like the diorshow new look mascara. Once I figured out how to apply it and it became about a week old, I started to like it more and more.



I am getting used to it too. I am not used to only using a coat or two of mascara. I typically don't like mascaras with plastic or rubbery bristles, but the more i use new look, the more i am liking the applicator


----------



## Ebontien

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Has anyone tried the "Dior Natural Glow Sculpting Powder Makeup"? I know it's sold at Macy's and Nordstrom's, but I don't see it online at Sephora.com. Does anyone know if it's sold in Sephora stores?



It used to be sold on Sephora.com. When it was no longer available online, it didn't make any sense given that the item isn't discontinued. I know one of the Sephora stores in my area sells it or used to (I admit I don't often look at Dior foundation in the last year so I can't verify this).


----------



## Deborah1986

_Today i had a make-up session from cosmetics expert ( how you call that in english )

All products are Dior..









_


----------



## GrRoxy

Aaah today morning they finally realased Dior croisette collection at Sephora on Elysee. its first time I had occasion to see untouched samples lol. I got swimming pool palette and this glossy blue eyeshadow. I thought its gonna be really glossy but its sheer and very shimmery.


----------



## honey

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> Today i had a make-up session from cosmetics expert ( how you call that in english )
> 
> All products are Dior..



Looks great!!!!


----------



## summerxoxo

hightea_xx said:
			
		

> yes creme abricot is a cult product that dior has been producing for many many years.  creme de rose is actually designed after it, with the same packaging, and it's focus around one key ingredient!



Hi all, 
I just got the Creme rose de balm and it's great. The scent is very similar to by terry rose de baume, the only difference is that by terry scent is stronger and the formular is thicker. I'm loving both. However the Dior one seems to be not available in Singapore (where I'm at), and I only got the lipbalm from Italy. It cost be about 23 euros, still cheaper than by terry that's about 99 sgd. does anyone know where in Asia can I stock up on dior's rose lipbalm and the color reviving lipbalm?


----------



## JulieDiva

OK, so I am wearing my Diorskin nude glow powder from last summer, in the popular shade 001 Aurora today.
then it hits me....the NEW powders, for this year's summer collection, are the same.  Just in a circular compact, as opposed to the rectangle!!

The other shade I have from last year is 002, Sunset, which is darker and perfect when I have a tan.
Anyone else notice this?  am i late to the party?!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

JulieDiva said:


> OK, so I am wearing my Diorskin nude glow powder from last summer, in the popular shade 001 Aurora today.
> then it hits me....the NEW powders, for this year's summer collection, are the same.  Just in a circular compact, as opposed to the rectangle!!
> 
> The other shade I have from last year is 002, Sunset, which is darker and perfect when I have a tan.
> Anyone else notice this?  am i late to the party?!



I noticed it too when I saw the promo pictures and descriptions. They also added a few more shades. I guess it would be great for those who missed out on last summer's collection, but I still prefer the one with the weave pattern. I'm glad I was able to snatch one before they all sold out. Too bad I didn't get a backup.


----------



## Deborah1986

honey said:


> Looks great!!!!



_Thank you..

I was stunned by the transformation 

I wish i didn't take it all off yesterday evening._


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Deborah1986 said:


> _Today i had a make-up session from cosmetics expert ( how you call that in english )
> 
> All products are Dior..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Looks fantastic!! I love the shades of eyeshadows they used on you! (And I love the Empreinte Speedy in your avatar too!!)


----------



## awhitney

Anyone know when the Summer collection (Croisette)  is being released?? I know Sephora has the Bikini nail polish, and Nordies has St. Tropez nail polish, but where the heck is the rest of it?! I reaaaaally don't wanna miss out on the Turquoise eyeliner.


----------



## Ebontien

awhitney said:


> Anyone know when the Summer collection (Croisette)  is being released?? I know Sephora has the Bikini nail polish, and Nordies has St. Tropez nail polish, but where the heck is the rest of it?! I reaaaaally don't wanna miss out on the Turquoise eyeliner.



Actually Sephora has both nail polishes, the Crystal Coral lipbalm, the Aurora eyeshadow, the bronzers, and the lipsticks. I noticed you're from Canada, did you check the Bay, Shoppers, or Holt Renfrew for the eyeliner? It won't be available at Sephora.


----------



## awhitney

Thanks for your help! I guess I'll have to wait for it to go on Nordies, since Im not close to the Bay, or Holt Renfrew. Or take my chances and wait until the 26th when I go to Minneapolis shopping.. 

Any idea when it will be available on Nordies.com?



Ebontien said:


> Actually Sephora has both nail polishes, the Crystal Coral lipbalm, the Aurora eyeshadow, the bronzers, and the lipsticks. I noticed you're from Canada, did you check the Bay, Shoppers, or Holt Renfrew for the eyeliner? It won't be available at Sephora.


----------



## Ebontien

awhitney said:


> Thanks for your help! I guess I'll have to wait for it to go on Nordies, since Im not close to the Bay, or Holt Renfrew. Or take my chances and wait until the 26th when I go to Minneapolis shopping..
> 
> Any idea when it will be available on Nordies.com?



No clue but don't discount the Bay. They do offer online shopping. Just keep checking around Saks and Neiman Marcus too. It's bound to show up there but in my experience, items pop in store first and then online. (Sephora seems to be the exception.)


----------



## hightea_xx

awhitney said:


> Anyone know when the Summer collection (Croisette)  is being released?? I know Sephora has the Bikini nail polish, and Nordies has St. Tropez nail polish, but where the heck is the rest of it?! I reaaaaally don't wanna miss out on the Turquoise eyeliner.



Hey!  Croisette has starting to appear in all retailers this week (Sephora, Shoppers, and the Bay!).  While Sephora is NOT receiving the liner, The Bay and Shoppers are!

Here is a link to the Bay's online site for the eyeliner if you feel inclined to purchase online!


----------



## honey

hightea_xx said:
			
		

> Hey!  Croisette has starting to appear in all retailers this week (Sephora, Shoppers, and the Bay!).  While Sephora is NOT receiving the liner, The Bay and Shoppers are!
> 
> Here is a link to the Bay's online site for the eyeliner if you feel inclined to purchase online!



Will we get the summer mix in Canada? I hope we get the nail polish but sadly I think we won't.


----------



## awhitney

Thank you!!! 



hightea_xx said:


> Hey!  Croisette has starting to appear in all retailers this week (Sephora, Shoppers, and the Bay!).  While Sephora is NOT receiving the liner, The Bay and Shoppers are!
> 
> Here is a link to the Bay's online site for the eyeliner if you feel inclined to purchase online!


----------



## JulieDiva

Yes, my local BAY store has the blue eyeliner...which is TDF BTW.
The bay also will have BOTH nail polishes, both eye quads, all the bronzer powders, the orange and beige lip gloss and the 3 new addict lipsticks.  It is so gorgeous IRL..I want it all!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I got some Dior lip products yesterday!!
I got the Addict Gloss in "Beige Dentelle/Lace Beige" and the Addict lipstick in "Créateur". I also bought the Saint Tropez nail polish!


----------



## nicci404

Ugh...I saw the collection tonight and I guess some of dept. stores didn't get the whole collection? I was looking for the Enhancing Healthy Glow Powder in Aurora - the lightest one and the Nordstrom I went to only had 2 out of the 4  







It is the one on the left.


----------



## Deborah1986

nicci404 said:


> Ugh...I saw the collection tonight and I guess some of dept. stores didn't get the whole collection? I was looking for the Enhancing Healthy Glow Powder in Aurora - the lightest one and the Nordstrom I went to only had 2 out of the 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the one on the left.



_Woow must have it looking great _


----------



## Deborah1986

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Looks fantastic!! I love the shades of eyeshadows they used on you! (And I love the Empreinte Speedy in your avatar too!!)


----------



## i<3handbags

I bought the 2 Croisette quints in Swimming Pool and Aurora.


----------



## Shoebaglady

I just popped by Holt Renfrew looking for a better than nude lipgloss and I picked up the new colours from Lip Addict:

Ultra Gloss in 432 - Flash.  I tried the gloss on top of all of my lipsticks and it looks fabulous!  It gives a nice shine and shimmer finish to all my lip colours ~ I love it!

Lipstick in 414 - Casual Gold.  It is the perfect nude for me.  It is my lips but better. I'm tan (filipino) and I like to wear a more rich daytime eye so this will be a perfect lipstick to compliment my look.


----------



## Shoebaglady

shoebaglady said:


> i just popped by holt renfrew looking for a better than nude lipgloss and i picked up the new colours from lip addict:
> 
> Ultra gloss in 432 - flash. I tried the gloss on top of all of my lipsticks and it looks fabulous! It gives a nice shine and shimmer finish to all my lip colours ~ i love it!
> 
> Lipstick in 414 - casual gold. It is the perfect nude for me. It is my lips but better. I'm tan (filipino) and i like to wear a more rich daytime eye so this will be a perfect lipstick to compliment my look.


 

edit : #432 is brown panama


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> Ugh...I saw the collection tonight and I guess some of dept. stores didn't get the whole collection? I was looking for the Enhancing Healthy Glow Powder in Aurora - the lightest one and the Nordstrom I went to only had 2 out of the 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the one on the left.



unfortunately we are only getting 002 and 004 of the glow enhancing powders in North America....  i believe 001 and 003 will launch in asia?  although don't quote me...  I know there is also another ultra gloss (a gold one), and 2 of the 1-couleur eye glosses (the shell and the turquoise colors) that have not been slated for north america (unless they pop up at holts/saks?).


----------



## chongyuo

hightea_xx said:
			
		

> unfortunately we are only getting 002 and 004 of the glow enhancing powders in North America....  i believe 001 and 003 will launch in asia?  although don't quote me...  I know there is also another ultra gloss (a gold one), and 2 of the 1-couleur eye glosses (the shell and the turquoise colors) that have not been slated for north america (unless they pop up at holts/saks?).



Went over to DFS at airport / and counter but its not launching yet . Wonder when where they hit my country . I want it badly !!!


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> unfortunately we are only getting 002 and 004 of the glow enhancing powders in North America....  i believe 001 and 003 will launch in asia?  although don't quote me...  I know there is also another ultra gloss (a gold one), and 2 of the 1-couleur eye glosses (the shell and the turquoise colors) that have not been slated for north america (unless they pop up at holts/saks?).



Thanks for letting me know!  I asked a couple different SAs and they were totally clueless. They tried to tell me that I was looking at but the color they showed me was too dark. I kept telling them the one I wanted had pink in it NOT brown/orange/peach shades. I guess my only option might be Ebay...ugh.


----------



## Machick333

im sure you have all used or heard on this but i just bought Dior Amber diamond. (highlighter) and i LOVE it... here is a pic

i talk about it in my highlighting post 

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/beauty-face-highlighters.html


----------



## hightea_xx

nicci404 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  I asked a couple different SAs and they were totally clueless. They tried to tell me that I was looking at but the color they showed me was too dark. I kept telling them the one I wanted had pink in it NOT brown/orange/peach shades. I guess my only option might be Ebay...ugh.



np!  TBH the only way I know of the other colors (other than the logical conclusion that as we have 002 and 004, there must be a 001 and 003 somewhere in the world) is due to beauty blogs.  They may not have talked about those shades turning trainings, etc as they will not be launched in our market.

However, give it a month or two and you might see it pop up on yesstyle.com!  they stock Dior (including exclusivities from Asia) so it might appear there in a little bit.  The price will probably be quite elevated but it's an option for sure.  I've never order cosmetics from their site (although i am eyeing the Dior cleansing oil!) but I've ordered clothes before and had no issues.  I also used to order frequently from their sister site (yesasia.com) and always had a positive experience, so it's an option!


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> np!  TBH the only way I know of the other colors (other than the logical conclusion that as we have 002 and 004, there must be a 001 and 003 somewhere in the world) is due to beauty blogs.  They may not have talked about those shades turning trainings, etc as they will not be launched in our market.
> 
> However, give it a month or two and you might see it pop up on yesstyle.com!  they stock Dior (including exclusivities from Asia) so it might appear there in a little bit.  The price will probably be quite elevated but it's an option for sure.  I've never order cosmetics from their site (although i am eyeing the Dior cleansing oil!) but I've ordered clothes before and had no issues.  I also used to order frequently from their sister site (yesasia.com) and always had a positive experience, so it's an option!



Good idea! I will just wait...even though I am getting impatient  I saw it on Ebay - Aurora and it was $72. I don't really want to pay that much esp. when I have not seen a real picture of it. I found a real pic of Sunlight but I still want the lighter one - Aurora. 

I wish high end brands wouldn't do this...just come out w/the same collection for everyone! 

Dior cleansing oil sounds interesting. Thanks for the sites! 

http://imabeautygeek.com/2012/04/23/the-french-riviera-dior-croisette-summer-2012-makeup-collection/

http://pondering-beauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/dior-diorskin-nude-tan-healthy-glow.html


----------



## nicci404

Machick333 said:


> im sure you have all used or heard on this but i just bought Dior Amber diamond. (highlighter) and i LOVE it... here is a pic
> 
> i talk about it in my highlighting post
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/beauty-face-highlighters.html



nice! I used to have this and my mom took it  it was very easy to use, hard to overdo!


----------



## ipudgybear

Machick333 said:


> im sure you have all used or heard on this but i just bought Dior Amber diamond. (highlighter) and i LOVE it... here is a pic
> 
> i talk about it in my highlighting post
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/beauty-face-highlighters.html



I wanted to try this highlighter!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Just picked up Dior St. Tropez today! I can't wait to get home tonight to try it on, it looks lovely!


----------



## heiress-ox

Picked up a Rouge Dior Lipstick in the colour #448 Tulip Pink - absolutely gorgeous medium pink spring colour!


----------



## samann

Does anyone know what lipstick Kate moss is wearing in the latest ad? I've already gotten diorkiss and lucky


----------



## designerdreamin

I went to the Dior counter at David Jones (Australia) yesterday and asked about the Les Violets Hypnotiques (well I said "Shadow", "Orchid"...) and the SA said "we don't give names to the colours, just numbers, which number are you after?" :weird:

The SA at Myer was equally confused.  Soooo, does anyone know if the new purples are coming to Australia soon? or at all?


----------



## exotikittenx

I have a Dior Addict Extreme lipstick on the way in shade Silhouette, my perfect nude!


----------



## hightea_xx

samann said:


> Does anyone know what lipstick Kate moss is wearing in the latest ad? I've already gotten diorkiss and lucky



the color from the dior addict extreme ad is lucky   diorkiss was the color she worn in the dior addict ad shade from last year!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

So excited! I got a few giftcards to Ulta & Sephora for my bday, so I'm planning on picking up some more Dior stuff. (Working my way towards that 500 points, LOL!) I was thinking of trying the Awakening Blush, the Dior Addict Lip Glow, and possibly the Shimmer Star powder, some more nail polish, or perfume... So hard to decide what to get, but I think the blush & lip glow are the definite things right now!


----------



## elleestbelle

Just got dior addict lipstick today in beige dandy. Omg, it feels amazing on my lips!!! I last reapplied after lunch, about four hours ago, and my lips still feel moisturized! I should have listened to my best friend months ago when she raved about dior lipstick!


----------



## Bella_Figura

Hi ladies, firstly can I say thanks for posting your pics and thoughts on the Dior make up, it really helps someone like me who lives miles away from anywhere that stocks Dior.
A few days ago I was able to visit London, and apparently the new Summer 2012 collection was launched the day before! 
I came away the Bikini and St Tropez nail polishes and the Brown Panama and Orange Parero lip glosses, which I love.

However, I really need your help.
I also tried on an orange lipstick/balm from the same collection, which I passed on, but now I am home I realise I desperately "need"!!

There was a choice of two different oranges. One looked lighter in the stick, but was actually more pigmented on the skin than the one that looked darker in the stick.

I loved the one with stronger pigmentation, but cant for the life of me remember the name of it.
Could anyone tell me which one is the one i loved and should order?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Raz said:


> However, I really need your help.
> I also tried on an orange lipstick/balm from the same collection, which I passed on, but now I am home I realise I desperately "need"!!
> 
> There was a choice of two different oranges. One looked lighter in the stick, but was actually more pigmented on the skin than the one that looked darker in the stick.
> 
> I loved the one with stronger pigmentation, but cant for the life of me remember the name of it.
> Could anyone tell me which one is the one i loved and should order?
> Thanks in advance



I'm going to guess 544 Jet Set lipstick or 003 Crystal Coral lipbalm? Check out the swatches on this blog though, they may help you match for sure what it looked like to you in person, HTH!

http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-makeup-summer-2012-croisette-collection-swatches-and-review-10787/


----------



## Bella_Figura

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I'm going to guess 544 Jet Set lipstick or 003 Crystal Coral lipbalm? Check out the swatches on this blog though, they may help you match for sure what it looked like to you in person, HTH!
> 
> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-makeup-summer-2012-croisette-collection-swatches-and-review-10787/



Thank you Bags4Bubbles, I love the review on the link
I think I may need to get both now!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## MissEvil

About these healthy glow products. They have all 4 in europe. I only tested 1,2 and 3 because 4 looked extremely dark. Anyways 2 is also way too dark for my skin. I wont even tan that much. Aurora is beautiful and looks sort of like a finishing powder on me but not sure if it is supposed to be that way. I bought 3 which was called Zenith and is really nice glow on my skin. This is not a bronzer though which they told me in store but I could see it was not but I got it because it looked great.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I definitely want to pick up the Aurora quint but I'm still undecided about Swimming Pool, I keep going back and forth with that one...


----------



## Angel124ev

My Dior dive gift came in


----------



## GrRoxy

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> I definitely want to pick up the Aurora quint but I'm still undecided about Swimming Pool, I keep going back and forth with that one...



It is very sheer and kinda powdery, the most pigmented is the middle one... Im using only white and pink. Overall- dissapointing for me esp. That I got eye gloss in blue to compliment swimming pool which is also too sheer.


----------



## babyontheway

Angel124ev said:


> View attachment 1714093
> 
> 
> My Dior dive gift came in



Cute- is this the 100 point gift?  I am getting ready to mail mine in


----------



## Lady Stardust

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> It is very sheer and kinda powdery, the most pigmented is the middle one... Im using only white and pink. Overall- dissapointing for me esp. That I got eye gloss in blue to compliment swimming pool which is also too sheer.



Hmm maybe I'll pass. It looks so pretty but I don't really wear light pastels. I'll wear purples and blues but not really light ones. Sometimes something just looks so pretty though and I get sucked in lol


----------



## Angel124ev

babyontheway said:


> Cute- is this the 100 point gift?  I am getting ready to mail mine in



 yes it is.. but i send in more than 100 points.. might as well get rid of the receipts


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm truly excited to get to use this today.
the golden shimmer is gorgeous.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ashleyroe said:


> i'm truly excited to get to use this today.
> the golden shimmer is gorgeous.


 
Looks wonderful! Enjoy!
Reminds me to take my shimmery ones out again now that it is more summery outside!


----------



## Lexiii

in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.


----------



## GrRoxy

Lexiii said:
			
		

> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.



I would say eyeshadows. Nail polishes are great too!


----------



## beauty k addict

i'm asian so their mascara works wonders for me. really opens up my eyes! i own most of them but still have yet to try 360. not a big fan of diorshow cause i got an eye infection after using it once (check the rant thread- obviously i'm not the only one lol). their 5 color smoky shadow is intense and lasts for hours compared to chanel (i've a few). love their ultra gloss. their skincare line's great too. you really need to spend money to see what works for you! 




			
				Lexiii said:
			
		

> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.


----------



## exotikittenx

Lexiii said:
			
		

> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.



I think they make AMAZING lipsticks and I feel their lip products don't get the attention they deserve.  Their lipsticks and glosses are fabulous.  I just recently bought an Addict Extreme lipstick by Dior in the shade Silhouette which is a gorgeous peachy nude.  The texture is smooth and natural.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I also vote eyeshadows for Dior's best.  They're my all time favorite eyeshadow formulation!


----------



## ipudgybear

Lexiii said:


> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.



Their mascara works well for me. Diorshow is the only mascara I am using and loving at the moment. Their polishes are amazing as well. I haven't tried out their eye shadows yet but heard great reviews about it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lexiii said:


> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.


 
I vote for nailpolish and Lipstick


----------



## JulieDiva

Lexiii said:


> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.




I agree with many other posters...but here is my list of Dior's best:
1.  Dior show mascara.  It is my fav and a cult fav.
2.  Rouge Dior lipstick.  Creamy, pigmented, wears well.
3.  Amber Diamond shimmer powder.  Best highlighting powder.
4.  Eyeshadow quads...specifically amber design, nude pink design, incognito
5.  Dior addict colour reveal lip balm.
6.  Capture totale skin care, including the serum one essential.


----------



## designerdreamin

Lexiii said:


> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.



Voting for eyeshadows too!

I was thinking though just yesterday that if I had to pick a brand that had great products in every type of make-up/skin care it would have to be Dior.  While I use other brands (Chanel, Shiseido, etc), Dior is never disappointing.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I also think Dior is a great all around brand, I've never been disappointed in anything I've tried by them. I think the best would be either mascara/Diorshow or definitely the lip products. I love the Dior Addict lip gloss, it is a must have!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Royal Khaki 5 Colour Palette. It's gorgeous!!
www.i974.p






hotobucket.com


----------



## LovesYSL

I bought the Dior Addict Lip Glow yesterday and I really love it. I feel like it makes my mouth look like it's surrounded by a halo or something! I tried to find their lipstick in Miss Dior but both Sephora and Bloomie's didn't have it in stock sadly.


----------



## alley285

Lexiii said:


> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.


  Mascaras! Diorshow WP and Diorshow Blackout are my HG mascaras, love love loove them


----------



## hightea_xx

dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!

all details/pictures at Smartologie!


----------



## ashleyroe

hightea_xx said:


> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!


 
oooooooooooooooooooooooo, i'm so excited.


----------



## its_a_keeper

hightea_xx said:
			
		

> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!



Can't wait to check those polishes at the counters and best I'll be in the States around the release YAY


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm loving the look of the fall collection!


----------



## ipudgybear

hightea_xx said:


> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!


The colors looks amazing for this collection! Excited to see swatches once it comes out!


----------



## HiromiT

I got a makeover at the Dior counter recently and picked up these goodies:

Diorskin Nude Hydrating Concealer -- wonderfully hydrating!
5-color Designer Eyeshadow in 208 Navy -- silky smooth and so wearable for day or night
Diorshow Brow Styler -- my HG brow pencil! Where have you been all my life? 
Diorshow Eyeliner in 258 Turquoise -- not the greatest on my skin tone but I couldn't resist the fun summery color 
Rouge Serum Crystal lip color in 645 -- too sheer and not as moisturizing as I'd hoped


----------



## nicci404

hightea_xx said:


> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!



thanks for the link! I am gonna be broke between the Dior and Chanel fall collections 

I am loving Amazon...looks similar to Chanel Khaki Vert that I am almost out of  The Addict lipsticks are catching my interest too - Wild and Instinct.


----------



## elleestbelle

Lexiii said:


> in you guys' expert opinions, what product does Dior make best? I'm kind of going around trying products from different brands that those brands make best- for example, Nars illuminator/blush, Chanel foundation, etc.



Their eyeshadows are amazing! I have three of their 5-color palettes and absolutely love them. The colors are gorgeous and blend so well. I find the shadows to be long lasting too. I use urban decay's primer potion before applying he shadows. 

I just started using the iconic mascara and lip addict lipstick a couple months ago, but so far i am loving those as well!!


----------



## elleestbelle

hightea_xx said:


> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!



OMG i am loving the nail and lip colors for the fall!!!! They're so rich and sumotuous! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I love the new fall collection!! I want the Golden Savannah palette.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Has anyone tried the Dior blushes? What is the quality like?  I don't have any of their blushes and wanted to see if it was worth purchasing.


----------



## tmkmurphy

Hi guys! I found out last night what 100% for sure Dior color cosmetics (and a few other things) will be Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. I just did a post on it. Warning: You are going to want A LOT of new stuff! All three polishes- for sure!
http://glossyesquire.squarespace.co...s-purple-revolution-will-be-available-at.html
Enjoy!


----------



## eminere

hightea_xx said:


> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!


Oh. Em. Gee. LOVE.


----------



## nicci404

tmkmurphy said:


> Hi guys! I found out last night what 100% for sure Dior color cosmetics (and a few other things) will be Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. I just did a post on it. Warning: You are going to want A LOT of new stuff! All three polishes- for sure!
> http://glossyesquire.squarespace.co...s-purple-revolution-will-be-available-at.html
> Enjoy!



I have been waiting forever for the US to get that nail polish collection! I want Shadow so bad!!


----------



## Charee

MrsTGreen said:


> I want the Golden Savannah palette.



Agreement - must.have.it.(now.)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchase:
Smoky Nude palette
Lifting Amber palette
www.i974.photobucke






t.com


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm like having a melt down between dior and chanel releasing all this lovely stuff at the same time.


----------



## ipudgybear

MrsTGreen said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior blushes? What is the quality like?  I don't have any of their blushes and wanted to see if it was worth purchasing.


I love Dior blushes. They last a long time for me and give me a healthy glow. I would say to try it out and see how you like it since everyone is different  



ashleyroe said:


> i'm like having a melt down between dior and chanel releasing all this lovely stuff at the same time.


Same here! I'm trying to plan which to buy and which ones not to get.


----------



## sedgewick

Has anyone got anything to say about the diorskin nude colour and glow bronzer/powder. Not sure whether to buy it....also will I get amber diamond too, help needed  xxx


----------



## chinableu

ashleyroe said:


> i'm like having a melt down between dior and chanel releasing all this lovely stuff at the same time.



Me too!

Ugh!

So many limited editions as well.

I guess it'll be Ramen noodles for the summer.

:giggles:


----------



## bnjj

Just purchased:

Dior Purple Revolution polishes in Shadow, Orchid and Poison
Dior Smoky Pink e/s palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

New purchase....
Golden Savannah palette
www.i974.phot






obucket.com


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

^ I just got Golden Savannah too, and love it!


----------



## ipudgybear

MrsTGreen said:


> New purchase....
> Golden Savannah palette
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


I love the color of these shadows. I need to see swatches. How do you like it?


----------



## Charee

MrsTGreen said:


> New purchase....
> Golden Savannah palette



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bags4Bubbles said:


> ^ I just got Golden Savannah too, and love it!





ipudgybear said:


> I love the color of these shadows. I need to see swatches. How do you like it?





Charee said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks Will use soon and make swatches.


----------



## Louise26

MrsTGreen said:


> New purchase....
> Golden Savannah palette
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com



Gorgeous! Can't wait to see the swatches!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

ipudgybear said:


> I love the color of these shadows. I need to see swatches. How do you like it?


 I'm going to try to swatch mine later this week, so I'll try to remember to stop by and post my pictures up here as well.


----------



## swtstephy

I just got the smoky violet palette, an ultra gloss in flash and a nail polish in shadow. I'm super excited to use them.


----------



## bnjj

I think my Smoky Pink palette is going back.  It's quite different in person than how it looked on my screen.


----------



## wtmontana

Picked up Dior Addict Extreme in Plaza or maybe Lucky I think it was the other day. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Here are some swatches of the Dior Golden Savannah palette that I took to post up later this week on my blog... I'm not the greatest at swatches, so hopefully someone that has been swatching abilities can do some too. 

4 colours, in same order as they appear in palette -






With fifth highlight color in center (it's very glittery) -





And for fun, some lipsticks I purchased recently... love them all!

Bow Cherie, Palace, & Pink Cherie






Wild lipstick, from the Fall 2012 collection


----------



## Lady Stardust

The Golden Savannah palette looks gorgeous I'm trying to convince myself I don't need it! (thats not going so well) Lol I definitely want the leopard print one though


----------



## mashza

I stopped in to buy Golden Savannah today but apparently they don't have it here yet......


----------



## ipudgybear

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Here are some swatches of the Dior Golden Savannah palette that I took to post up later this week on my blog... I'm not the greatest at swatches, so hopefully someone that has been swatching abilities can do some too.
> 
> 4 colours, in same order as they appear in palette -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With fifth highlight color in center (it's very glittery) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for fun, some lipsticks I purchased recently... love them all!
> 
> Bow Cherie, Palace, & Pink Cherie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild lipstick, from the Fall 2012 collection


Gold Savannah is such a pretty palette. I'm trying to not buy it but it is so tempting . It's so pretty and can be used any time of day!


----------



## llaga22

I bought the Milly Dior garden Clutch. I am not touching it.,.. it is so beautiful. Anyone know if you can replace the individual shadows after they are gone?


----------



## hightea_xx

Some goodies that just arrived today!!!  Im so excited to use L'or de vie, it'll be my first time!!!


----------



## Cait

I traded in my Optimum Points last night for Dior Smoky Khahi Trio (excellent pigmentation!) and Addict in Beige Casual lipstick (along with a Benefit single). 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a blending shade with the Smoky Khaki? I was thinking I could use MAC Humid or WnW's olive shadow single on the lid, with the satin olive shade (the darkest one) in the socket and the gold shade in the tearduct. But I suspect all three in the Trio will be too shimmery altogether?


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought my first dior beauty item today....a bronzer! i am so excited to use it tomorrow.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

So bummed! I just went to put in my Nordstrom Anniversary sale order and the Dior Draped Lilac gloss is sold out on nordstrom.com. Ugh! I am going to call my store tomorrow to see if they have one in stock that I can purchase (my closest Nordstroms is 45 minutes away), but I have a feeling they are probably sold out too... Sigh.

Did anyone manage to snag this color? I love the way that it looks in pictures!


----------



## sarahvcormier

MrsTGreen said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior blushes? What is the quality like?  I don't have any of their blushes and wanted to see if it was worth purchasing.



Their blushes are nice but I definitely prefer NARS for blush. I do really really love my matte bronzer from Dior though, gives such a pretty glow with a natural look.


----------



## Mengyu

I am absolutely in love with Dior addict lipsticks they are my favorite lipsticks ever! But I am not too crazy about their eyeshadows it's not that pigmented and very shimmery


----------



## MonaLisaEscapes

I LOVE all red glosses. I once bought all available of a horribly cheap, sticky gloss because it was on clearance. Do I still have it? Ashamedly, yes. 

THAT SAID: I believe my true love is Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Ruby Stockings 757 or Little Red Dress 856.


----------



## Girlnyc76

Just bought golden savannah 5 colour eye palette... Love it!  Limited edition... If you like golden browns, highly suggest you pick it up


----------



## nicci404

I am loving the quads for Holiday 2012! 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/08/dior-holiday-2012-teaser-grand-bal.html

I want to try the new foundation and some of the other new items...

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...lection-for-fall-2012-info-photos-prices.html


----------



## JulieDiva

nicci404 said:


> I am loving the quads for Holiday 2012!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/08/dior-holiday-2012-teaser-grand-bal.html
> 
> I want to try the new foundation and some of the other new items...
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...lection-for-fall-2012-info-photos-prices.html



OMG, the HOLIDAY line!!!!  It looks like a TDF, buy everything collection!!!!
Thanks for the link!!!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Just got the dior rouge lipstick in ara red. OMG this is the perfect red and it feels so amazing! I dont even have to use lip balm or gloss with it


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

nicci404 said:


> I am loving the quads for Holiday 2012!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/08/dior-holiday-2012-teaser-grand-bal.html
> 
> I want to try the new foundation and some of the other new items...
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...lection-for-fall-2012-info-photos-prices.html



I'm loving the nail polish colors!!


----------



## elleestbelle

nicci404 said:


> I am loving the quads for Holiday 2012!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/08/dior-holiday-2012-teaser-grand-bal.html
> 
> I want to try the new foundation and some of the other new items...
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...lection-for-fall-2012-info-photos-prices.html


 
thanks for sharing these!  i'm loving so many of the lip colors in the nude collection!  the gold holiday palette is so lovely too!


----------



## nicci404

no problem  

found some swatches of some of the items from the holiday collection...

http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-holiday-2012-grand-bal-collection-swatches-and-review-part-1-13780/

I want one of the quads but do I really need it if I have the Naked II palette and other shadows that look similar enough??? probably not...but I love the shades!

I tried out the new foundation but since alcohol is the 3rd ingredient it had to go back.


----------



## MrsTGreen

nicci404 said:


> no problem
> 
> found some swatches of some of the items from the holiday collection...
> 
> http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-holiday-2012-grand-bal-collection-swatches-and-review-part-1-13780/
> 
> I want one of the quads but do I really need it if I have the Naked II palette and other shadows that look similar enough??? probably not...but I love the shades!
> 
> I tried out the new foundation but since alcohol is the 3rd ingredient it had to go back.



I love the Night Golds palette. Going on my wish list!!


----------



## tegan

Hiya, I am confused.

Dior has a new foundation called Dior Forever, correct?  Has anybody tried it?

Is Dior coming out with a new Dior Nude foundation?  

Sometimes too much gets confusing   hehehe


----------



## nicci404

tegan said:


> Hiya, I am confused.
> 
> Dior has a new foundation called Dior Forever, correct?  Has anybody tried it?
> 
> Is Dior coming out with a new Dior Nude foundation?
> 
> Sometimes too much gets confusing   hehehe



It is called Forever Flawless Perfection Fusion Wear Makeup...I tried it and thought it was alright. I didn't like the finished looked - powder finish and I could not find a good match. But it was long wearing. I also not like it because it has alcohol in it and my skin breaks out from it. 

I also tried the new Skin Glowing foundation and loved the finish and I finally found a match...they introduced new shades but just like w/the long wearing one it contains alcohol - 3rd ingredient and again my skin hated it.*

http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2012/02...es-flawless-perfection-that-lasts-er-forever/

http://www.sephora.com/diorskin-nude-skin-glowing-makeup-spf-15-P230421

*


----------



## tegan

nicci404 said:


> It is called Forever Flawless Perfection Fusion Wear Makeup...I tried it and thought it was alright. I didn't like the finished looked - powder finish and I could not find a good match. But it was long wearing. I also not like it because it has alcohol in it and my skin breaks out from it.
> 
> I also tried the new Skin Glowing foundation and loved the finish and I finally found a match...they introduced new shades but just like w/the long wearing one it contains alcohol - 3rd ingredient and again my skin hated it.*
> 
> http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2012/02...es-flawless-perfection-that-lasts-er-forever/
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/diorskin-nude-skin-glowing-makeup-spf-15-P230421
> 
> *



Thanks so much!  I am much like you not liking a real "finished" look - I like a more natural look.  

I like the original NUDE and want to try the new one.  I like that they have more colors to choose from as I think the one I have is a tad too dark once it oxidizes. 

Again, thanks for your input...


----------



## deltalady

tegan said:


> Hiya, I am confused.
> 
> Dior has a new foundation called Dior Forever, correct?  Has anybody tried it?
> 
> Is Dior coming out with a new Dior Nude foundation?
> 
> Sometimes too much gets confusing   hehehe



I tried a sample of the new Dior Nude foundation and hated it.  I found a great color match, but I found that the foundation clung to any dry patches I had and my DH said it looked cakey.  It's a shame because it photographed beautifully.


----------



## hazeltt

Got the new Rouge Noir Nude Lip Blush in 169 Grege. Love the formula and texture!


----------



## tegan

deltalady said:


> I tried a sample of the new Dior Nude foundation and hated it.  I found a great color match, but I found that the foundation clung to any dry patches I had and my DH said it looked cakey.  It's a shame because it photographed beautifully.



Funny you say this....I got a sample, 2 actually, of 20 and 30.  I think the 20 was a better color match.  However, I was not thrilled with the way it went on...not sure if it is because of all the natural ingredients???  I liked the old one going on much better...

However, I found 2 others...YSL's new foundation Touch E'Clat (I have no clue how to spell it) and Armani's new Maestro foundation.  I got samples of both and they are both really nice foundations...  

Maybe you can try these...


----------



## Deborah1986

MrsTGreen said:


> Recent purchase:
> Smoky Nude palette
> Lifting Amber palette
> www.i974.photobucke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.com



_tis is really pretty _


----------



## Deborah1986

hightea_xx said:


> dior gets jungle fever for it's fall 2012 makeup collection!!
> 
> all details/pictures at Smartologie!



_Have anyone bought something from this line?_


----------



## Deborah1986

hazeltt said:


> Got the new Rouge Noir Nude Lip Blush in 169 Grege. Love the formula and texture!
> 
> View attachment 1875383



_pretty !_


----------



## MrsTGreen

Deborah1986 said:


> _tis is really pretty _



Thanks


----------



## Lexiii

So I got the new Dior Nude from sephora and absolutely hated it- I'm returning it right away. It was soooo thick and looked very cake-y and it was actually hard to scrub off my face!


----------



## wtmontana

I am using a sample mascara in Dior Extase (the gold tube) and LOVE it... can I still buy this or is it discontinued?


----------



## saban

It still shows as for sale on the Dior website.


----------



## yessie

Lexiii said:
			
		

> So I got the new Dior Nude from sephora and absolutely hated it- I'm returning it right away. It was soooo thick and looked very cake-y and it was actually hard to scrub off my face!



:/ such dissapointment i just spent all day today trying to decide if i wanted to buy the nude make up line. And at the end decided to order it. But good thing i didnt...


----------



## Lexiii

yessie said:


> :/ such dissapointment i just spent all day today trying to decide if i wanted to buy the nude make up line. And at the end decided to order it. But good thing i didnt...



awww i'm sorry about that! I mean what doesn't work for me may work great for others, but I just found the product soooo odd and different. it literally wouldn't come off of my hand- I had to scrub forever! but i guess that helps make it longlasting on the face haha


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got the 500pt reward Dior lipstick 578 from Sephora.  Love this color!


----------



## yessie

does anyone have the dior skin shimmer in rose? if so what do you think about it??


----------



## yessie

Lexiii said:
			
		

> awww i'm sorry about that! I mean what doesn't work for me may work great for others, but I just found the product soooo odd and different. it literally wouldn't come off of my hand- I had to scrub forever! but i guess that helps make it longlasting on the face haha



yeah i rather wait till i get a sample of it somewhere or wait till its on a very good sale to try it out... Thanx for your info


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies, I really want to try Dior Addict lipstick, what colors would you suggest for NC40 skin (olive skin tone, brown eyes, brown hair)? I am thinking maybe New York or  Vintage?  I don't want any bubble gum pink shades, or beige shades. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I just purchased the 5 color Palettes and I am in 

I got number 254 and 708  

Now I already want another one!!!

My The Dior Primer is my HG Primer!!  never put mascara on without it!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Shimmer powder in Amber Diamond


----------



## beauty k addict

scored this from dior diva auction a month ago and got it today via fedex. 


new look diva set: tailleur bar palette + NP + lippie 

View attachment 1940652


----------



## beauty k addict

beauty k addict said:
			
		

> scored this from dior diva auction a month ago and got it today via fedex.
> 
> new look diva set: tailleur bar palette + NP + lippie



sorry ladies just noticed the pic got deleted! let's try this again.


----------



## chongyuo




----------



## chongyuo




----------



## Love Of My Life

Just bought 2 Dior lipsticks... sunset blvd & vintage..

They have such a great luster & feel so nice..

I might be a convert!!!


----------



## ashleyroe

i just bought lipstick in pink cherie and its soooooooooooo pretty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beauty k addict said:


> scored this from dior diva auction a month ago and got it today via fedex.
> 
> 
> new look diva set: tailleur bar palette + NP + lippie
> 
> View attachment 1940652





very nice.. enjoy!!


----------



## beauty k addict

hotshot said:


> very nice.. enjoy!!



thanks! i love LE stuff. i haven't even used the first tailleur bar they released


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Here is my new addiction!!! Love Dior products!!!


----------



## JulieDiva

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my new addiction!!! Love Dior products!!!



Ohh yeah, Dior makeup porn...!!!!!!

LOVE all your goodies!!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

A few more goodies for the collection!! I have got to stop!!! LOL. 


QUOTE="JulieDiva"]

Ohh yeah, Dior makeup porn...!!!!!!

LOVE all your goodies!![/QUOTE]


----------



## nicci404

for spring...looks like they got new eye shadow sticks? 

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/11/dior-spring-2013-cherie-bow-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## audrey11

sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Love Of My Life

enjoy it all...


----------



## bluejinx

I picked up two quints at TJ Maxx for 29.99 each!!!!!! Here they are along with my other quint sunset cafe!


----------



## e_nmn_m

How come I NEVER find makeup at TJMaxx??????????

How are you liking the Celebration eye palette? I was thinking of splurging...is it very versatile?


----------



## Samantha S

Dior is my new love. Check out my purchases. I love the christmas eyeshadow collection


----------



## its_a_keeper

Samantha S said:


> Dior is my new love. Check out my purchases. I love the christmas eyeshadow collection



nice! Such great colors!


----------



## Samantha S

its_a_keeper said:


> nice! Such great colors!



Thank you for your sweet comments. I didn't know gold is such a wearable colour until I found this eyeshadow.


----------



## JulieDiva

Samantha S said:


> Dior is my new love. Check out my purchases. I love the christmas eyeshadow collection



Enjoy!!  sooo pretty, can I ask what shade of lipstick that is?


----------



## Samantha S

JulieDiva said:


> Enjoy!!  sooo pretty, can I ask what shade of lipstick that is?



Hi Julie diva, it's voluptuous care, 434 samarcande brown. It's a lovely colour.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I am at it again.........Got 2 Dior Lipsticks.....So in love........Got the extreme in Sunset Blvd and the other in number 330 a great nude color!


----------



## milkchi

hey!!! does any one knows is the lady dior will be broken or wat in a - degree winter?


----------



## ladystara

I got the Lash Maximizer, lip gloss, brow styler, diorskin nude loose powder


----------



## Samantha S

I bought rouge Dior lip blush 169 in gre ge. It's a beautiful nude


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Ok hopefully last purchase for a while. 


Limited Edition Jungle Palette!!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

I'm loving the Dior Addict lipsticks! I only have one (DiorKiss) and I'm already obsessed. Does anyone any recommendations for colors?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MissNataliie said:


> I'm loving the Dior Addict lipsticks! I only have one (DiorKiss) and I'm already obsessed. Does anyone any recommendations for colors?



The Dior Addict Extreme lipstick in 356 Cherie Bow is my go to lipstick!! Love it!! I also really like Dior Addict lipstick in Palace 354 & Pink Cherie 358 - they are great pink colors! 

I'm looking forward to the Cherie Bow collection for Spring! Anyone have their eye on things from that collection?


----------



## MissNataliie

Bags4Bubbles said:


> The Dior Addict Extreme lipstick in 356 Cherie Bow is my go to lipstick!! Love it!! I also really like Dior Addict lipstick in Palace 354 & Pink Cherie 358 - they are great pink colors!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Cherie Bow collection for Spring! Anyone have their eye on things from that collection?



Thank you!! I'll stop by the boutique ASAP to check them out(:


----------



## mrsputranto

Got this at a local store for 50% off. Rouge Dior Nude in 169 Grege


----------



## CinnamonLilly

I posted it in the appropriate thread first, but I am not sure it is active.
Is anyone here a Dior Diva Vip? I cannot find their website anymore..Help.
Thank you.


----------



## Lyn2005

CinnamonLilly said:


> I posted it in the appropriate thread first, but I am not sure it is active.
> Is anyone here a Dior Diva Vip? I cannot find their website anymore..Help.
> Thank you.



You're right, I can't seem to find it either. I hope they haven't discontinued the program yet  I sent them an email inquiring about the redemption form, if they reply I will post it here


----------



## CinnamonLilly

Lyn2005 said:


> You're right, I can't seem to find it either. I hope they haven't discontinued the program yet  I sent them an email inquiring about the redemption form, if they reply I will post it here



Thanks for your reply! I emailed them yesterday also, I will post if there are any updates.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bags4Bubbles said:


> The Dior Addict Extreme lipstick in 356 Cherie Bow is my go to lipstick!! Love it!! I also really like Dior Addict lipstick in Palace 354 & Pink Cherie 358 - they are great pink colors!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Cherie Bow collection for Spring! Anyone have their eye on things from that collection?



besides th polishes I got one of the eye palettes and I'm in love with it.


----------



## BeatriceP

Got the Dior Rose Diamond palette, love it!


----------



## BarbAga

GhstDreamer said:


> besides th polishes I got one of the eye palettes and I'm in love with it.



I am wearing this and it is very pretty.  Love the middle color, used it as an all over lid color. I only got the eye shadow palette.


----------



## BarbAga

CinnamonLilly said:


> Thanks for your reply! I emailed them yesterday also, I will post if there are any updates.



They havent stopped the program.  I ask today and even some of their SA  are having trouble.  They are working on website


----------



## Lyn2005

BarbAga said:


> They havent stopped the program.  I ask today and even some of their SA  are having trouble.  They are working on website



I received a reply, but it wasn't helpful. I still couldn't find the form on the website


"Hello,

The website is Dior.com
Once your registered you can print the redemption form and mail your receipts

Sincerely,
Dior Bty CS"


----------



## bella601

Just bought this today! The blackout mascara by Dior


----------



## BarbAga

Lyn2005 said:


> I received a reply, but it wasn't helpful. I still couldn't find the form on the website
> 
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> The website is Dior.com
> Once your registered you can print the redemption form and mail your receipts
> 
> Sincerely,
> Dior Bty CS"



I got my form from my SA at Dillards


----------



## CinnamonLilly

Lyn2005 said:


> I received a reply, but it wasn't helpful. I still couldn't find the form on the website
> 
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> The website is Dior.com
> Once your registered you can print the redemption form and mail your receipts
> 
> Sincerely,
> Dior Bty CS"



Agree, not much help. How can one print something if their website does not work properly? Everytime I try to register, it says page does not exist. I guess they are good only to wear makeup and not take effort and help their customers.


----------



## MissNataliie

Has anyone tried the 'DiorSkin' Ultra Shimmer All Over Face Powder in Amber Diamond? I've heard so many great things about it. I'm looking for a highlighter for my face as well as my body (legs/décolletage/etc). I have warm, fair skin incase that helps!


----------



## fashionmag

The story of Miss Dior
http://luxuryes.com/2013/02/the-story-of-miss-dior/


----------



## myworld

MissNataliie said:


> Has anyone tried the 'DiorSkin' Ultra Shimmer All Over Face Powder in Amber Diamond? I've heard so many great things about it. I'm looking for a highlighter for my face as well as my body (legs/décolletage/etc). I have warm, fair skin incase that helps!



imo the 2012 holiday gold loose powder was rather more subtle and workable for every parts...and its a lot in quantity so more worthy.


----------



## Lyn2005

BarbAga said:


> They havent stopped the program.  I ask today and even some of their SA  are having trouble.  They are working on website



Hi, that is true. Their website is back up today! Thanks


----------



## Lyn2005

CinnamonLilly said:


> Agree, not much help. How can one print something if their website does not work properly? Everytime I try to register, it says page does not exist. I guess they are good only to wear makeup and not take effort and help their customers.




Hi, I was able to log into the Dior diva account in their website and print off the redemption form. They updated it so that the form fills in your return address info for you, based on your account profile.

Glad they didn't cancel the program, am sending in for a redemption


----------



## CinnamonLilly

Lyn2005 said:


> Hi, I was able to log into the Dior diva account in their website and print off the redemption form. They updated it so that the form fills in your return address info for you, based on your account profile.
> 
> Glad they didn't cancel the program, am sending in for a redemption



I couldn't reregister. Is the address still the same?


----------



## Lyn2005

CinnamonLilly said:


> I couldn't reregister. Is the address still the same?



https://wws.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/actions/crpSignIn.ep

I hope I am allowed to post this link, if not, mods please remove it, and cinnamonlilly please PM me for the link


----------



## el-nino

Hi girls, I wonder if any of you know which products were used on Natalie Portman in the new Miss Dior perfume commercial - particularly the eye make-up and the lipstick?  I have e-mailed Dior but no reply as yet.  I really hope you can help, its such a beautiful look.  Thanks in advance


----------



## exotikittenx

el-nino said:


> Hi girls, I wonder if any of you know which products were used on Natalie Portman in the new Miss Dior perfume commercial - particularly the eye make-up and the lipstick?  I have e-mailed Dior but no reply as yet.  I really hope you can help, its such a beautiful look.  Thanks in advance




I'm not quite sure of the products, but it looks like a neutral eye and one key to that look would be using a few single false lashes in the outer corner of your eye.  It also looks like a pale pink lip gloss and very soft pink blush.


----------



## Lyn2005

I just received a sample of the Dior iconic overcurl mascara and LOVE it! No eyelash curler required, my lashes just look thick, long and curled with this mascara! Anyone else try it yet? I used to love the old Iconic, but this improvement is so much better!


----------



## elleestbelle

went to get another tube of diorshow iconic and ended up also getting a tube of dior addict extreme in fireworks and dior addict ultra-gloss in flash.  LOVE using these two together!


----------



## JulieDiva

MissNataliie said:


> Has anyone tried the 'DiorSkin' Ultra Shimmer All Over Face Powder in Amber Diamond? I've heard so many great things about it. I'm looking for a highlighter for my face as well as my body (legs/décolletage/etc). I have warm, fair skin incase that helps!



YES this is one of my HG products!!!!  It is amazing for all over...and with the right brushes i can take only certain shades to add shading/highlights...love this.


----------



## JulieDiva

Ladies...I have a Dior Diva program question...it says all receipts must be from a 12 month period.  i found receipts from February 2012...can i submit these, or do they have to  be from 12 months from today?  (March 11th)???


----------



## Lyn2005

JulieDiva said:


> Ladies...I have a Dior Diva program question...it says all receipts must be from a 12 month period.  i found receipts from February 2012...can i submit these, or do they have to  be from 12 months from today?  (March 11th)???



I'm not sure either. The wording makes it seem like as long as the receipts are within a 12 month period from each other it would be okay....but I haven't tried sending in receipts older than 12 months yet. Maybe you could email Dior USA and ask them to clarify?


----------



## CinnamonLilly

So I couldn't login and mailed my receipts to the old address that I had and my letter returned! Is the address : PO Box 1394 Ronks, PA 17573?? What happened?


----------



## JulieDiva

Emmaaa said:


> I am using Discover Hypnotic Poison. I really like it's seductive color and style.



Hmm, what is Discover Hypnotic poison?


----------



## Lyn2005

CinnamonLilly said:


> So I couldn't login and mailed my receipts to the old address that I had and my letter returned! Is the address : PO Box 1394 Ronks, PA 17573?? What happened?


 
Cinnamonlilly, are you able to private message yet? If yes, I can try to send you a copy of the form that I was able to login and download from the dior website for the dior diva program


----------



## CinnamonLilly

Lyn2005 said:


> Cinnamonlilly, are you able to private message yet? If yes, I can try to send you a copy of the form that I was able to login and download from the dior website for the dior diva program


 
Thank you so much for all your help! I finally got to talk to CS and they sent me the form. I sent my request for $100 and $250 points. I figured that way I will get more, lol. I will post once I get it! Thank you I appreciate your help!


----------



## Lyn2005

CinnamonLilly said:


> Thank you so much for all your help! I finally got to talk to CS and they sent me the form. I sent my request for $100 and $250 points. I figured that way I will get more, lol. I will post once I get it! Thank you I appreciate your help!



You are welcome, I am happy that you were able to find a copy of the dior diva form.


----------



## Lyn2005

Bought Dior gel top coat nail polish, Dior twin set eyeshadow pen, and Diorskin Nude powder foundation! Well, redeemed for them with points. All the more sweeter, can't wait to use them


----------



## lifestylekitty

I bought Dior Lip Glow yesterday and it makes my lips look baby pink  Picture perfect pout


----------



## lifestylekitty

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my new addiction!!! Love Dior products!!!



Is that the Dior Rosy Glow?  How is it?


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Yes it is.  My only issue with it is it is hard to get it to show up on darker skin tones.  



lifestylekitty said:


> Is that the Dior Rosy Glow?  How is it?


----------



## bebeklein

lifestylekitty said:


> I bought Dior Lip Glow yesterday and it makes my lips look baby pink  Picture perfect pout



How is this in terms of a hydrating lip treatment?  I'm looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the this or dior lip maximizer.

The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.

 I'm on the fence between Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.

Thanks


----------



## lifestylekitty

bebeklein said:


> How is this in terms of a hydrating lip treatment?  I'm looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the this or dior lip maximizer.
> 
> The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.
> 
> I'm on the fence between Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.
> 
> Thanks



The SA recommended the lip maximizer since I mentioned that I have chapped lips. However since it's summer, I opted for something more light since the lip maximizer is more glossy. If you are used to using a gloss instead of a balm, I suppose you can try the lip maximizer. 

In the three days that I've used Lip glow, I've seen in the first day that my lips were still chapped after lip glow wore off. I applied it at night and left it on while I was sleeping and at first, I still woke up with slightly chapped lips. I put it on again in the morning and in the afternoon, my lips were better, cracks were gone. I reapplied before going to bed and I woke up to moisturized lips. I suppose you can call this a "break-in" period for the product to work. My lips get chapped regularly so I will see how this goes. 

The main reason why I bought Lip glow is to help correct the dark outline on my lips. Over the past 3 days, I have seen that my bottom lip has become more dewy and to some extent, more fresh. My upper lip still has the dark outline and I will continue to use this to see any result.

If hydration is your primary need, you might want to try the Lip maximizer. Although when I read the literature with the product, its main benefit is being a lip plumper. It did however, mention a 15 day treatment wherein you use the product for that amount of time and expect fuller and more defined lips. I have no need for a lip plumper so I opted not to purchase this. I suppose you may ask the Dior SA about it and try it on the counter. I haven't tried the Chanel hydrating lip balm yet to give any feedback. 

Hope this helps! Let me know what you decide to get.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

CinnamonLilly said:


> So I couldn't login and mailed my receipts to the old address that I had and my letter returned! Is the address : PO Box 1394 Ronks, PA 17573?? What happened?



I know you already got this issue fixed, but I just wanted to let everyone else know that their new address is:

Dior Diva
208 Fernwood Avenue
Edison, NJ 08837


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

bebeklein said:


> How is this in terms of a hydrating lip treatment?  I'm looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the this or dior lip maximizer.
> 
> The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.
> 
> I'm on the fence between Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.
> 
> Thanks



I've used the Dior Lip Glow for about a year, and I know what you're talking about with the "soft" part. The Lip Glow works great to enhance your natural lip color and it goes on nicely, the angle helps & it is a "firmer" balm. 

I tried the Sephora natural pink balm (supposed to be about the same thing for about 1/3 the price)... and while I really like it, it is extremely "soft" and almost melts when you put it on. That is the only negative.

All in all, I love both products - and while I'll probably buy the Sephora one to use mainly... I think I'll keep just one Dior Lip Glow on hand for the days when I'm specifically wanting to use it.


----------



## bebeklein

lifestylekitty said:


> The SA recommended the lip maximizer since I mentioned that I have chapped lips. However since it's summer, I opted for something more light since the lip maximizer is more glossy. If you are used to using a gloss instead of a balm, I suppose you can try the lip maximizer.
> 
> In the three days that I've used Lip glow, I've seen in the first day that my lips were still chapped after lip glow wore off. I applied it at night and left it on while I was sleeping and at first, I still woke up with slightly chapped lips. I put it on again in the morning and in the afternoon, my lips were better, cracks were gone. I reapplied before going to bed and I woke up to moisturized lips. I suppose you can call this a "break-in" period for the product to work. My lips get chapped regularly so I will see how this goes.
> 
> The main reason why I bought Lip glow is to help correct the dark outline on my lips. Over the past 3 days, I have seen that my bottom lip has become more dewy and to some extent, more fresh. My upper lip still has the dark outline and I will continue to use this to see any result.
> 
> If hydration is your primary need, you might want to try the Lip maximizer. Although when I read the literature with the product, its main benefit is being a lip plumper. It did however, mention a 15 day treatment wherein you use the product for that amount of time and expect fuller and more defined lips. I have no need for a lip plumper so I opted not to purchase this. I suppose you may ask the Dior SA about it and try it on the counter. I haven't tried the Chanel hydrating lip balm yet to give any feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps! Let me know what you decide to get.





Bags4Bubbles said:


> I've used the Dior Lip Glow for about a year, and I know what you're talking about with the "soft" part. The Lip Glow works great to enhance your natural lip color and it goes on nicely, the angle helps & it is a "firmer" balm.
> 
> I tried the Sephora natural pink balm (supposed to be about the same thing for about 1/3 the price)... and while I really like it, it is extremely "soft" and almost melts when you put it on. That is the only negative.
> 
> All in all, I love both products - and while I'll probably buy the Sephora one to use mainly... I think I'll keep just one Dior Lip Glow on hand for the days when I'm specifically wanting to use it.



Thank you so much!  I think I may just have to try all 3!  Maybe use dior when I'm out and sephora when I'm at home.


----------



## CinnamonLilly

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I know you already got this issue fixed, but I just wanted to let everyone else know that their new address is:
> 
> Dior Diva
> 208 Fernwood Avenue
> Edison, NJ 08837


 

Thank you!  I am sure it will be helpful to many ladies here! I hope to receive my rewards soon, cannot wait.


----------



## MissChiara

Just bought some Dior products...love them!
Diorskin nude compact n 020


Dior lait démaquillant


Diorskin nude rose powder


Dior powder brush,light coverage


I'm sooooo happyyyyyyyy!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

MissChiara said:


> Just bought some Dior products...love them!
> View attachment 2127376
> 
> I'm sooooo happyyyyyyyy!



How's the powder brush? I bought their synthetic foundation brush and love it! It's dense, thick and not flimsy at all! Also, the handle looks so classy n gorgeous. I was thinking about getting their powder brush, but hesitated because it seems like their natural bristles are not as soft as my other brushes.


----------



## MissChiara

To be honest,Yes it's a good brush!
It's soft on the skin and the package is fantastic!
Nothing bad to say...but at the moment I'm using my new chanel kabuki and I prefer it...I don't know exactly why...perhaps goes better with my powder?!
By the way...the dior is really really a good brush,better quality(on a similar product) than other brands  for sure!...and I think I tried them almost all
at Sephora before buying!


----------



## MissChiara

If you need a soft,but really soft brush try this...not a dior...it's the softest ever!


Here in Italy this collection has been released the 20 march,I don't know in your country...
This One is full coverage,that's why I also bought the Dior One,for a ligh coverage!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

MissChiara said:


> If you need a soft,but really soft brush try this...not a dior...it's the softest ever!
> View attachment 2127628
> 
> Here in Italy this collection has been released the 20 march,I don't know in your country...
> This One is full coverage,that's why I also bought the Dior One,for a ligh coverage!



It looks so cute n dense!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

CinnamonLilly said:


> Thank you!  I am sure it will be helpful to many ladies here! I hope to receive my rewards soon, cannot wait.



I mailed in my reward form a few weeks ago. I can't wait to get it either!


----------



## MissChiara

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> It looks so cute n dense!



it is!


----------



## BarbAga

I mailed mine today.  How long does it normally take? Tia anyone.


----------



## CinnamonLilly

BarbAga said:


> I mailed mine today. How long does it normally take? Tia anyone.


 I mailed mine less than a month ago and I am supposed to get it tomorrow.


----------



## BarbAga

CinnamonLilly said:


> I mailed mine less than a month ago and I am supposed to get it tomorrow.



Thank you,  a month is pretty long time to me.


----------



## Lyn2005

My most recent purchase, can't wait to try it out!

I debated on whether to buy it or not, because the reviews didn't seem that great... but I gave in at the end


----------



## MissChiara

Lyn2005 said:


> My most recent purchase, can't wait to try it out!
> 
> I debated on whether to buy it or not, because the reviews didn't seem that great... but I gave in at the end



I'm curious about it...let me know if it works!


----------



## Lyn2005

MissChiara said:


> I'm curious about it...let me know if it works!


 
Will do! Will post before and after pictures here in this thread, lol.


----------



## MissChiara

Lyn2005 said:


> Will do! Will post before and after pictures here in this thread, lol.



Thanks!


----------



## BarbAga

I bought a number of things at beauty day at dillards. 10% off+ 10% shopping pass. Got the bow collection really pretty colors. Nail polish, dior rosy glow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lyn2005 said:


> My most recent purchase, can't wait to try it out!
> 
> I debated on whether to buy it or not, because the reviews didn't seem that great... but I gave in at the end


 

   Let us know what you think!!


----------



## Lyn2005

MissChiara said:


> I'm curious about it...let me know if it works!


 


hotshot said:


> Let us know what you think!!


 




Okay, here are some swatch pictures of it. I couldn't post all my pics because they ended up being too large here, so please feel free to visit my blog to see the full review. I quite liked it  


(Left = with Dior Nail Glow applied       Right = nothing applied)


----------



## MissChiara

I think it works beautiful!Don't you?!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lyn2005 said:


> Okay, here are some swatch pictures of it. I couldn't post all my pics because they ended up being too large here, so please feel free to visit my blog to see the full review. I quite liked it




The results are impressive!


----------



## Lyn2005

Sophie-Rose said:


> The results are impressive!



Thank you  I'm quite happy with the resulting effect. You can tell a difference, Dior has once again outdone themselves, lol.


----------



## Lyn2005

MissChiara said:


> I think it works beautiful!Don't you?!



I totally agree, I'm happy I picked this one up, even though after reading other online reviews I was on the fence about it. Hope my review and swatches were informative


----------



## MissChiara

You inspired me!I'm seriously thinking about this purchase!


----------



## Lyn2005

MissChiara said:


> You inspired me!I'm seriously thinking about this purchase!



Try it at your local beauty counter, on bare nails. Then leave. View it in sunlight, indoor light, and see if it works for you before returning to purchase. I love the way it would catch my eye out of the blue, and I would admire it. But that's my experience


----------



## MissChiara

Lyn2005 said:


> Try it at your local beauty counter, on bare nails. Then leave. View it in sunlight, indoor light, and see if it works for you before returning to purchase. I love the way it would catch my eye out of the blue, and I would admire it. But that's my experience



Yes,many thanks!
I'll do,I'll go to Sephora in a couple of days!)))


----------



## MissChiara

Couldn't resist and went to Sephora in my lunch time
The dior nail glow was soooold out sigh...I'll come again next week for it.
But I bought the new jelly lip pen,the new product of this summer collection!
There were 4 shades and I took the more natural One:n 516 in copacabana!
It's beautiful!
A very natural colour with some glitter inside,very moisturing on lips,I'm happy!
Here are some pictures!


----------



## BarbAga

BarbAga said:


> Thank you,  a month is pretty long time to me.



I got an email this morning from Dior, apparently the $1000.00 rewards is perfume.  A full size, purse size, not sure what else.  I was hoping it was makeup stuff.  We will see, they didsay no exchanges.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

MissChiara said:


> Couldn't resist and went to Sephora in my lunch time
> The dior nail glow was soooold out sigh...I'll come again next week for it.
> But I bought the new jelly lip pen,the new product of this summer collection!
> There were 4 shades and I took the more natural One:n 516 in copacabana!
> It's beautiful!
> A very natural colour with some glitter inside,very moisturing on lips,I'm happy!
> Here are some pictures!
> View attachment 2145233
> 
> View attachment 2145237
> 
> View attachment 2145239



Hmmmm k might have to check this out.  Great color choice.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Got some more Dior polishes today.


----------



## MissChiara

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Hmmmm k might have to check this out.  Great color choice.



Try them!
All the 4 shades are really nice!
I bought the more"natural"one,the others 3 are more pinky!


----------



## anghelq

Dior's Bird's of feather collection for the summer 2013.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^How do you like the bronzer/blush? That's the pink one right? I purchased the coral - hopefully it will arrive soon!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## anghelq

beauxgoris said:


> ^^How do you like the bronzer/blush? That's the pink one right? I purchased the coral - hopefully it will arrive soon!


I haven't tried it yet lol.. Will try tomorrow and let you know... It's so gorgeous makes me not want to use it.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

At it again with the new Blue Lagoon shadows 

And got polishes also !!
Springball  
Incognito  tu tu


----------



## deltalady

I picked up the Dior Addict gloss in Cygne Noir the other day.


----------



## cdgray23

I want to try a Dior foundation. What do you Dior users love?  I have combo skin.


----------



## MrsTGreen

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> At it again with the new Blue Lagoon shadows
> 
> And got polishes also !!
> Springball
> Incognito  tu tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163694



Gorgeous colors! That's the palette I want.


----------



## beauxgoris

I just purchased the nail glow and also new lip glow gloss.


----------



## MissChiara

Here is my last purchase...This brush is wonderful!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous colors! That's the palette I want.



It is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Here is the Blue Lagoon Shadow and the samba nail polish


----------



## Etta Carinae

I have a question about the new lip glosses. Can anyone tell me if any of them compares with the old lip gloss Orange Pareo from Croisette, both in colour and finish?


----------



## Deanna39

Dior Amber Diamond


----------



## sundriedlacquer

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is the Blue Lagoon Shadow and the samba nail polish
> View attachment 2167850



So your eyebrows are to die for. Just sayin'.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Thanks.  I had to really work them I went to a new place that just waxed them way to much.  So they are in the process of growing back.  I just brought the Dior brow pencil so I am excited to try it.  



sundriedlacquer said:


> So your eyebrows are to die for. Just sayin'.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I must say this is my favorite piece from Dior
I wear them everyday.   I got the pink one also. 



Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2170910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Amber Diamond


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Has anyone tried the Diorskin Nude Tan Summer BB on really light/pale skin?


----------



## fendifemale

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is the Blue Lagoon Shadow and the samba nail polish
> View attachment 2167850


I absolutely love it!

Just bought mom 971 Foureau Addict lipstick. She loves it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is the Blue Lagoon Shadow and the samba nail polish
> View attachment 2167850



Gorgeous look! Love your eyebrows!!


----------



## Lae

Hi,

I am planning to purchase a number of products within the next few days, including a BB cream. Can anyone shed some light on how the older Hydra Life one compares to the new Diorskin Nude one? 
You get more product for your money with the Hydra Life one and I like the idea that the focus is on skincare rather than makeup. However, I can't stop my mind from thinking that newer is better. 
I would appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## libertygirl

I've just discovered the Dior Diorshow Maximiser Lash Serum and I love it! Makes such a difference to my super stubborn, straight lashes.


----------



## fendifemale

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2173572


These r nice!


----------



## tadpolenyc

haven't purchased any dior makeup in quite awhile, but recently discovered the diorskin paradise duo in coral glow. i love the finish: not matte or too sparkly. it looks like naturally radiant skin. the packaging is pretty sexy too and comes with an adorable buffing brush.


----------



## Deanna39

fendifemale said:


> These r nice!



I love them.&#128515;


----------



## bluejinx

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Got some more Dior polishes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150183



I just bought those two also!


----------



## handbaghoarder

Has anyone tried the diorskin paradise duo in pink glow?  How do you like it?  I bought the coral glow and I love it so much but I'm thinking of getting the pink glow as well to use in the winter.


----------



## beauxgoris

handbaghoarder said:


> Has anyone tried the diorskin paradise duo in pink glow?  How do you like it?  I bought the coral glow and I love it so much but I'm thinking of getting the pink glow as well to use in the winter.



I'm in the same boat - I love coral glow and I'm now wondering about the pink one!


----------



## anghelq

handbaghoarder said:


> Has anyone tried the diorskin paradise duo in pink glow?  How do you like it?  I bought the coral glow and I love it so much but I'm thinking of getting the pink glow as well to use in the winter.


I have one and I love it. I tried the coral one in the store and it's almost the same as the pink one on my skin..  There's just a very slight difference in my opinion.


----------



## pingubi

I love the Diorshow Mascara.


----------



## handbaghoarder

beauxgoris said:


> I'm in the same boat - I love coral glow and I'm now wondering about the pink one!



I couldn't resist.....I picked up the pink one yesterday 



anghelq said:


> I have one and I love it. I tried the coral one in the store and it's almost the same as the pink one on my skin..  There's just a very slight difference in my opinion.



Thank you!  I decided to get the pink one as well since they're LE and it's been a while since I've actually fallen madly in love with something from Dior


----------



## Deanna39

foundation brush


----------



## Deanna39

Dior Mascara & serum set


----------



## Deanna39

Here is the back of it.


----------



## ipudgybear

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2209608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foundation brush


How do you like Dior brushes? Been meaning to try them out since I am looking for a good all over powder brush.


----------



## Deanna39

ipudgybear said:


> How do you like Dior brushes? Been meaning to try them out since I am looking for a good all over powder brush.



Love it. Such a good brush to apply foundation. I want the powder brush.&#128515;


----------



## Deanna39

I'm plan on getting more of Dior brushes.


----------



## Deanna39

Loving everything Dior.&#128515;


----------



## naxagirl

hello ladies 
I got Diorskin nude tan blush & bronzer duo (001 pink glow) the other day at boots, wanted the get the coral one (002) but sadly, I was told that they don't have it in stock in London! But hey pink one looks good too so I'm happy with it! lol


----------



## Deanna39

naxagirl said:


> hello ladies
> I got Diorskin nude tan blush & bronzer duo (001 pink glow) the other day at boots, wanted the get the coral one (002) but sadly, I was told that they don't have it in stock in London! But hey pink one looks good too so I'm happy with it! lol



It's gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Anyone see the sneak peak of the Fall 2013 Collection?  OMG  
So excited!!  Lots of great things.  More blushes cream shadow pots!!!  Be still my beating heart!

http://mirifiquebeauty.wordpress.com/2013/06/23/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013-makeup-collection/


----------



## Deborah1986

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Anyone see the sneak peak of the Fall 2013 Collection?  OMG
> So excited!!  Lots of great things.  More blushes cream shadow pots!!!  Be still my beating heart!
> 
> http://mirifiquebeauty.wordpress.com/2013/06/23/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013-makeup-collection/



_love it 
thank you for the link !_


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm waiting for the Constellation eyeshadow quint to become available since it's a Nordstrom exclusive and I'm not a cardholder


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Anyone see the sneak peak of the Fall 2013 Collection?  OMG
> So excited!!  Lots of great things.  More blushes cream shadow pots!!!  Be still my beating heart!
> 
> http://mirifiquebeauty.wordpress.com/2013/06/23/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013-makeup-collection/




OMG!! That nail polish is amazing!! I must have that! I love those cream shadow pots too!! Ohhh... going to be a good Fall!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

No problem already ordering my polish.  Waiting for the pots.  I think you can pre order them now.  I am waiting to see if sephora gets them.  That way I can get my discount on them.  




Bags4Bubbles said:


> OMG!! That nail polish is amazing!! I must have that! I love those cream shadow pots too!! Ohhh... going to be a good Fall!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## beauxgoris

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Anyone see the sneak peak of the Fall 2013 Collection?  OMG
> So excited!!  Lots of great things.  More blushes cream shadow pots!!!  Be still my beating heart!
> 
> http://mirifiquebeauty.wordpress.com/2013/06/23/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013-makeup-collection/



Those blushers look great. Can't wait to see IRL.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

me too!! I am hoping for some great color choices.  You should see the new Nars cheek palettes.   I know this is dior but these babes are worth a look see.  I posted a pic under the Nars thread.



beauxgoris said:


> Those blushers look great. Can't wait to see IRL.


----------



## cheburacha

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> No problem already ordering my polish.  Waiting for the pots.  I think you can pre order them now.  I am waiting to see if sephora gets them.  That way I can get my discount on them.


 
Sephora had two nail polishes  and brow styler on. Nothing else from this collection. I also would love to use my 10% VIB discount on Dior fall.


----------



## beauxgoris

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> me too!! I am hoping for some great color choices.  You should see the new Nars cheek palettes.   I know this is dior but these babes are worth a look see.  I posted a pic under the Nars thread.



Great minds! I just purchased those. LOVE them!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

yeah.  LOL  i made a video about it.  Did not post yet but in the next day or so.



beauxgoris said:


> Great minds! I just purchased those. LOVE them!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I know right.  I am hoping we get more!!



cheburacha said:


> Sephora had two nail polishes  and brow styler on. Nothing else from this collection. I also would love to use my 10% VIB discount on Dior fall.


----------



## pixiejenna

Has anyone here tried the Diorskin nude compact? How dose it compare to the diorskin forever flawless compact? I have kind of combo skin, redness, and sometimes acme. I like the coverage I get with the forever flawless compact but sometimes I feel like it can look too matte, the nude compact implies that it has a bit more shimmer/illuminating effect. Dose the nude compact give as much coverage? I am curious about the airflash  foundation but since I wear make-up so infrequently I feel like it might go bad before it gets used up(dose it dry up?).


----------



## bluejinx

I think I might be the LAST person to jump on the bandwagon but I just got the rosy glow compact. The blush is gorgeous. Oh my goodness, why did I wait sooooooo long to get it?


----------



## beauxgoris

bluejinx said:


> I think I might be the LAST person to jump on the bandwagon but I just got the rosy glow compact. The blush is gorgeous. Oh my goodness, why did I wait sooooooo long to get it?



It's funny I was just checking that out online. At the time I heard the hype but didn't buy it. I read a bad review that it didn't really "change" color to suit each face, but was just a nice bright pink - like nars desire - that worked on most skintones. Wdyt? Do you feel it changes on your face from the color in the pan?


----------



## bluejinx

beauxgoris said:


> It's funny I was just checking that out online. At the time I heard the hype but didn't buy it. I read a bad review that it didn't really "change" color to suit each face, but was just a nice bright pink - like nars desire - that worked on most skintones. Wdyt? Do you feel it changes on your face from the color in the pan?



I dont know that it changes colour. But it is very subtle and natural looking on my mom (just a shade or so darker than my glow in the dark white *ss). I am a little lighter than MACs lightest shade in the pink tones. But its gorgeous on her and not at all scary like it looked to me in the pan!

I have not yet tried it yet on myself though.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I finally got my cream shadow.  It is so beautiful.   
	

		
			
		

		
	








Now I want the blue one.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

beauxgoris said:


> It's funny I was just checking that out online. At the time I heard the hype but didn't buy it. I read a bad review that it didn't really "change" color to suit each face, but was just a nice bright pink - like nars desire - that worked on most skintones. Wdyt? Do you feel it changes on your face from the color in the pan?



I also have it and it does change color very natural.   I am a woman of color so it does show up.   I usually use it with another color if I want more color.  Def a great addition.


----------



## AhCapp

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I finally got my cream shadow.  It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292290
> 
> View attachment 2292291
> 
> View attachment 2292292
> 
> 
> Now I want the blue one.



Lovely colour! ))

I bought this and the blue one yesterday online. Cannot wait to receive them!


----------



## misstrine85

I got the universal lip liner a few days ago, and wow, does that have staying power. I used it all over my lips and had dinner, and fell asleep with it on later. Wokw up the next morning with my lips just as perfect as had I just applied it.


----------



## MissChiara

misstrine85 said:


> I got the universal lip liner a few days ago, and wow, does that have staying power. I used it all over my lips and had dinner, and fell asleep with it on later. Wokw up the next morning with my lips just as perfect as had I just applied it.



Yes,I have this lip liner too,works great!


----------



## mzmir

Does anyone know when this lipstick was made?
My friend passed it on to me... she has no clue
TIA


----------



## Lyn2005

mzmir said:


> Does anyone know when this lipstick was made?
> My friend passed it on to me... she has no clue
> TIA



It looks like part of the duty free airport travel set of 5 lipsticks that you can buy at duty free stores. I've seen them around for a few years, not sure if they are still being made. The earliest I saw them was around 7 years ago in an airport duty free store


----------



## cheburacha

mzmir said:


> Does anyone know when this lipstick was made?
> My friend passed it on to me... she has no clue
> TIA


 
That shape reminds me of the lipstick cases Dior used to have about 10 years ago except they were cobalt blue. But the shape is definitely the same. Maybe this is some kind of special limited edition?


----------



## mzmir

Lyn2005 said:


> It looks like part of the duty free airport travel set of 5 lipsticks that you can buy at duty free stores. I've seen them around for a few years, not sure if they are still being made. The earliest I saw them was around 7 years ago in an airport duty free store



Thank you! That would make sense since her parents used to travel 

Found them in a jiffy


----------



## mzmir

cheburacha said:


> That shape reminds me of the lipstick cases Dior used to have about 10 years ago except they were cobalt blue. But the shape is definitely the same. Maybe this is some kind of special limited edition?



Thank you!


----------



## Lyn2005

mzmir said:


> Thank you! That would make sense since her parents used to travel
> 
> Found them in a jiffy



Glad I could help! Although the fact I know that, means I've spent way too much $ on Dior, lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Got my Rouge Dior in Montmartre today!


----------



## Deborah1986

Lady Stardust said:


> Got my Rouge Dior in Montmartre today!
> 
> View attachment 2328190


----------



## MrsTGreen

I was at Sephora the other day and decided to do the Pantone color match system. It chose Diorskin Forever foundation #31 for me. I also got the retouch powder in #2. I wore the foundation and powder today for the first time and I really like it. Good color match.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Shimmer star- Amber Diamond, Dior Addict lipstick Tokyo 422


----------



## prplhrt21

I just purchased rose diamond! can't wait to get it!


----------



## Etta Carinae

I've been on the fence over Miss Dior Le Parfum and Eau de Parfum for a while. I had my doubts because Le Parfum had the longevity that I wanted (perfume doesn't stay much in my skin) but it also gave me huge headaches. I will get the EdP, it has less vanilla too, I don't like it much.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Has anyone seen the Dior Fall LE Bonne Etoile Pallete in stores lately?  I missed out and I'm having a dickens of a time trying to find it.

This is the one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dior-mystic-metallics-5-couleurs-eyeshadow-palette-star/3495440

Thanks!


----------



## misstrine85

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone seen the Dior Fall LE Bonne Etoile Pallete in stores lately?  I missed out and I'm having a dickens of a time trying to find it.
> 
> This is the one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dior-mystic-metallics-5-couleurs-eyeshadow-palette-star/3495440
> 
> Thanks!



It is still for sale most places in Europe. Where do you live?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

misstrine85 said:


> It is still for sale most places in Europe. Where do you live?



Ohh good to know. I live in the US but one of my good friends is in Paris right now so perhaps she can be on the lookout for me. 

Thank you!


----------



## abs678

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I finally got my cream shadow.  It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292290
> 
> View attachment 2292291
> 
> View attachment 2292292
> 
> 
> Now I want the blue one.


I just bought that in Millenium.  Chimere might be my next purchase, have you tried it wet yet?  It gives it a foil look!  Loving this product!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

abs678 said:


> I just bought that in Millenium.  Chimere might be my next purchase, have you tried it wet yet?  It gives it a foil look!  Loving this product!



I will have to try that.  Never thought to wet it.


----------



## piosavsfan

So I tried the Dior blush in Peachy Keen a few weeks ago but needed to wait to buy, not realizing that they were coming out with new blushes. Is there anywhere I can still buy that blush?


----------



## Appaloosalover

anyone tried the new version of the air spray foundation yet??


----------



## Tomikai

Hi! I'm planning to buy a dior lipstick but am a bit overwhelmed by the many kinds that it has. Can u guys enlighten me, what are the differences between; rouge dior vs dior addict vs dior addict dior addict extreme vs rouge serum vs diorific? Which one is the best if I were to buy only one? And which is the best; rouge dior or chanel rouge allure? Many thanks!


----------



## Etta Carinae

Tomikai said:


> Hi! I'm planning to buy a dior lipstick but am a bit overwhelmed by the many kinds that it has. Can u guys enlighten me, what are the differences between; rouge dior vs dior addict vs dior addict dior addict extreme vs rouge serum vs diorific? Which one is the best if I were to buy only one? And which is the best; rouge dior or chanel rouge allure? Many thanks!



dior addict is "softer coloured" looking than the rest. it features a lot of transparent colours for example, even if it has a few strong ones as well. it is the range with the most colours.

dior addict extreme is a stronger version of dior addict.

diorific and rouge dior are stronger versions as well. they differ from extreme because diorific is matte and rouge dior is more moisturising (i needed to check the site to know these differences!).

rouge serum is a treatment lipstick, it's more 'complete' than the rest. it's also the only one with SPF.

i use the addict line, although i've been trying to convince myself to start with rouge serum... the colours are cute, but not really my type though, that is the problem...


----------



## exotikittenx

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I finally got my cream shadow.  It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292290
> 
> View attachment 2292291
> 
> View attachment 2292292
> 
> 
> Now I want the blue one.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Fran0421

Anyone use their sunscreen?  is it good?


----------



## Apelila

Here are my mini Dior..luv this stuff


----------



## Samantha S

Apelila said:


> Here are my mini Dior..luv this stuff


 

I love, love your Dior make up palette. The colours are beautiful. Is this the Christmas collection?


----------



## Samantha S

Lady Stardust said:


> Got my Rouge Dior in Montmartre today!
> 
> View attachment 2328190


 

Beautiful red. Is this a true red?


----------



## elleestbelle

I got the Rosy Glow blush in Petal and love this color! The packaging is lovely and gives me a natural looking blush. A little goes a long way too!!


----------



## BarbAga

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2422534
> 
> 
> I got the Rosy Glow blush in Petal and love this color! The packaging is lovely and gives me a natural looking blush. A little goes a long way too!!




I have this one too, absolutely love the color it gives. Such a soft natural color. Although in the case it is a tad scary, because it looks so pink.


----------



## elleestbelle

BarbAga said:


> I have this one too, absolutely love the color it gives. Such a soft natural color. Although in the case it is a tad scary, because it looks so pink.




I felt the same way until the SA at the counter put it on me!! I was terrified I would look like a clown :-o


----------



## PinkTruffle

Has anyone tried the Dior Nude BB cream?  I've been debating buying, but not sure if it'll be good for my combination/oily skin.


----------



## Fran0421

I have and I love it!!! Definitely a good investment and I have oily combination skin, I find it to not be matte but not overly dewy either so its good for our skin type. The coverage is awesome for a bb creme though which is what I love about it 



PinkTruffle said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior Nude BB cream?  I've been debating buying, but not sure if it'll be good for my combination/oily skin.


----------



## beauxgoris

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2422534
> 
> 
> I got the Rosy Glow blush in Petal and love this color! The packaging is lovely and gives me a natural looking blush. A little goes a long way too!!



I think this is lovely on lighter skin tones on me it was just a light powder pink blush that didn't really sink in or look natural at all. I don't believe in the "technology that self adjusts" it's a good marketing gimmick. It's just a nice pale pink that looks good on light light/medium skintones.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

exotikittenx said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks.  I am such an addict for sure.  Just scored another to my collection 

limited edition 521 Comete


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Glow lip balm & Dior Addict Tokyo 422 lipstick


----------



## PinkTruffle

Fran0421 said:


> I have and I love it!!! Definitely a good investment and I have oily combination skin, I find it to not be matte but not overly dewy either so its good for our skin type. The coverage is awesome for a bb creme though which is what I love about it



Thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

Can't wait for their spring collection!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

OMG By far the best BB Cream!!!  It is great coverage.  I also have combo to Oily skin and it works great.  Put a little of the new glow primer in it and it looks beautiful!!





PinkTruffle said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior Nude BB cream?  I've been debating buying, but not sure if it'll be good for my combination/oily skin.





Fran0421 said:


> I have and I love it!!! Definitely a good investment and I have oily combination skin, I find it to not be matte but not overly dewy either so its good for our skin type. The coverage is awesome for a bb creme though which is what I love about it


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Just a few New Dior purchases.  Picked up the Coral Dior Lip Glow and these goodies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
   Love them!!


----------



## Fran0421

I am so glad that you are loving it as much as I do , I really want to try that new glow primer. Is it longlasting with your oily/ combo skin?



CrazyBagLady74 said:


> OMG By far the best BB Cream!!!  It is great coverage.  I also have combo to Oily skin and it works great.  Put a little of the new glow primer in it and it looks beautiful!!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Fran0421 said:


> I am so glad that you are loving it as much as I do , I really want to try that new glow primer. Is it longlasting with your oily/ combo skin?




Not sure.  I am currently taking Claravis so I am dry as Heck!!  I would get a sample and try it.


----------



## LoVeinLA

PinkTruffle said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior Nude BB cream?  I've been debating buying, but not sure if it'll be good for my combination/oily skin.



I just got this after running out of the Dior Hydrating BB cream.  This gives it so much coverage...I love it.  Make sure to apply this with a foundation brush.


----------



## kirsten

How is the wear on the bb cream? Does it stay on for the full day pretty good


----------



## Asscher Cut

Diorskin Nude is now one of my top foundations. It gives me such a glow its incredible. Too bad I have to mix shades.


----------



## Myrkur

I ordered the Nude BB cream, it will arrive tomorrow. I tried shade 2 on in the store and it was perfect for my skin tone, but unfortunately it was sold out so I had to buy it online. But thank god for next day delivery, can't wait to use it!


----------



## Fran0421

I have to use mine like a foundation so I prime and apply powder and it lasts all day 



kirsten said:


> How is the wear on the bb cream? Does it stay on for the full day pretty good


----------



## JulieDiva

Dior DIva's out there...anyone else notice they changed s few of them? the 100, 250 and 500 have new items...would love to see what they are specifically though.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Dior Airflash Foundation in Linen(201). I really like it so far. Makes my skin look great. I do have to blot during the day for shine but I'm use to that with an oily t zone.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

kirsten said:


> How is the wear on the bb cream? Does it stay on for the full day pretty good



The Dior NUDE BB is the best.  I wear mine with the Dior Nude powder on top and it stays all day.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

OK ladies!!  You must try the Dior Dream Skin.  It is the bomb.com!!!  OMG  my skin has never looked better.  A bit of a shocking price tag but you really only need a little bit.  I use it as a primer after I put on my moisturizer.  A must try.


----------



## Ligea77

Has anyone tried the Glow maximizer primer? I haven't seen any reviews and wondered if it would be similar or better than the Laura Mercier radiance primer.


----------



## Hellokitty313

Their show stopper eye shadow is so great


----------



## cheburacha

JulieDiva said:


> Dior DIva's out there...anyone else notice they changed s few of them? the 100, 250 and 500 have new items...would love to see what they are specifically though.



I didn't know they changed the rewards. I am going to try them - the 250 and 500 ones. Will report back on what I receive


----------



## GhstDreamer

Has anyone tried the new fluid sticks? I'm wondering if I should pick one up at soon even though I just grabbed a new addict lipstick a couple of days ago. The fluid sticks sounds interesting - not a gloss or a lipstick. I'm guessing more of a lip stain. They do look pretty.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I love Rouge Dior lipsticks!!! They are the best!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Ligea77 said:


> Has anyone tried the Glow maximizer primer? I haven't seen any reviews and wondered if it would be similar or better than the Laura Mercier radiance primer.




I use mine in my dior nude bb cream.  I like it better than the Laura mercier.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Hope to be picking this up today.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  So pretty.


----------



## swtstephy

I left my dior lip glow in my car and it melted. Does it work well? Is it worth replacing with another one?


----------



## babysunshine

I love Dior makeup! Though I mainly use drugstore now, I still use Dior eyeshadows, lipsticks and blush. 

Dior Garden clutch eyeshadows
Dior Trianon eyeshadows (cannot remember correct spelling)
Dior Healthy Blush
Dior Addict lipstick
Dior Addict Extreme lipstick


----------



## GingerSnap527

I miss the 5 Color Palette in Night Dust (790). The shade on the lower right was gorgeous, and I can't find a duplicate. 

Any ideas as to how to replicate that shade on the lower right? All the other shades I am OK with.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

796 is my new fav palette of them all 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

They are so awesome.


----------



## purseprincess32

I too love Dior makeup I have many Dior products:
Amber Diamond
Creme De Rose
Dior Lip Glow
Dior Addict lipsticks- Pink Cherie, # 422 Tokyo, # 714 New York
Rosy Tan eyeshadow palette, 456 Femme Fleur
Dior Addict perfume
Miss Dior perfume
Do you think Sephora will carry the new Dior neutral Holiday palette?  I know Saks, Nordstrom and Barneys are all currently carrying it but I'm a VIB Rouge and want to get points and the discount during the Sephora November Sale. Not sure if I should wait because if Sephora doesn't carry it then it could be sold out at the other stores? Thoughts anyone..


----------



## Mrsassi

Hello guys. I really like the new line of Dior. I am thinking to purchase pressed powder in golden shock 001. Does anybody has it? What is your opinion of it? I heard it is very yellow, so that's why I need your feedback. Thank you so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

If you have a yellow undertone to your skin, this could be very nice..

If you have pink undertones, it probably won't work because of the "pink"


----------



## Mrsassi

hotshot said:


> If you have a yellow undertone to your skin, this could be very nice..
> 
> If you have pink undertones, it probably won't work because of the "pink"




Yellow undertone is like an Asian skin? I have pink undertone. That's too bad! It looks very pretty. 
Do you like this product?


----------



## Samantha S

This is a great sunblock that I had tried and love it.


----------



## natalia0128

Hello Dior Lover
I am looking bronzer/ highlighter from Dior line. Any things to recommend ?


----------



## Mrsassi

natalia0128 said:


> Hello Dior Lover
> 
> I am looking bronzer/ highlighter from Dior line. Any things to recommend ?




I have Dior shimmering powder. It is pretty decent bronzer. I actually wanted to order Diorific golden shock powder, but ended up with holiday make up palette instead&#128120;


----------



## GingerSnap527

After trying to search for dupes for two shades in the Night Dust palette (5 color eyeshadow palette), I have up and just bought a palette off eBay for around $25. 

I spent probably two hours in Sephora, searching between MUFE and Urban Decay and I just couldn't find a suitable dupe for the greyish/taupe color in the quint (lower right).


----------



## cwxx

natalia0128 said:


> Hello Dior Lover
> I am looking bronzer/ highlighter from Dior line. Any things to recommend ?



I just got the Diorskin nude tan light 002 - I wear 010 in Dior forever so pretty light skin with  naturally flushed cheeks which make going overboard with blush really easy on me. Compared to my Guerlain Terracotta light in 04 sun blondes, it's more subtle, for everyday. Also gotta hand it to Dior for such pretty packaging! Guerlain was more expensive but doesn't look it packaging wise.

I also got the brow styler in 001 universal brown and waterproof eyeliner in blue. 
I've got oily eyelids so anyone with experience with either appreciate any feedback on longevity, any primer combos that work well, etc!


----------



## liamnessel

Has anyone tried Dior star? I am in the shade 021 Linen. I absolutely love this foundation! It makes your skin look perfect and glowy! So what do you think about it?


----------



## devik

Some people are really liking it over in Rants & Raves: http://forum.purseblog.com/rants-and-raves/dior-star-foundation-894985.html


----------



## bombed

liamnessel said:


> Has anyone tried Dior star? I am in the shade 021 Linen. I absolutely love this foundation! It makes your skin look perfect and glowy! So what do you think about it?



I currently use Dior Star . It is their best foundation yet! I have been religiously using Dior make up for over 10 years now and I used to use the Dior Forever foundation before. I have also tried Nude, but Star takes the prize.

I find that the consistency of the actual fluid is the perfect viscosity for easy application. The Nude foundation and BB creme are also too transparent and didn't offer any coverage. Also, with the Forever I could never find the right shade. I constantly bounced between 030 in the summer and 023 in the winter but neither shade was me. I currently use 023 in Star and it is a great match.

The foundation also nicely sets with the Dior Forever compact (I use 030 in that).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

liamnessel said:


> Has anyone tried Dior star? I am in the shade 021 Linen. I absolutely love this foundation! It makes your skin look perfect and glowy! So what do you think about it?


 


It is a beautiful foundation - I love it!


----------



## devik

devik said:


> Some people are really liking it over in Rants & Raves: http://forum.purseblog.com/rants-and-raves/dior-star-foundation-894985.html



Just an explanation for this: It was made on a completely different thread which was started by liamnessel in the Beauty forum, and then that thread was moved here - but I can see that it looks a little odd when it's here in the Dior thread!


----------



## Deborah1986

Have anyone tried the new nude air serum foundation ?


----------



## Barbora

Hi ladies,

I heard good things about both BB creams and I've been a fan of Dior foundations for years now. Which one of these BB creams do you think is better? I'd like to get something lightweight for the summer (planning ahead I know, NYC cold has been killing me). Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I bought the nude palette.


----------



## chunkylover53

liamnessel said:


> Has anyone tried Dior star? I am in the shade 021 Linen. I absolutely love this foundation! It makes your skin look perfect and glowy! So what do you think about it?



I just tried it yesterday and it broke me out in hives. Sad face.


----------



## Colonia

chunkylover53 said:


> I just tried it yesterday and it broke me out in hives. Sad face.



Oh thats bad! I have the Diorksin star in shade 020 and love it. But it doesn't not work for everyone. My sister doesn't like it at all.She looks pale and caky when she uses it.


----------



## Jujuma

Is there a touch up/finishing pressed powder anyone loves?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Jujuma said:


> Is there a touch up/finishing pressed powder anyone loves?


 
I like Chanel Les Beiges but Dior just came out with a new one that you could check out.


----------



## Jujuma

Sweet Fire said:


> I like Chanel Les Beiges but Dior just came out with a new one that you could check out.




I liked the Les Beiges too but I did not like the way the Chanel counter where I bought it, and buy most of my Chanel makeup, handled the breaking of a new compact that was not dropped. I use Les Beiges to set my makeup but cannot carry the compact in my purse, might make a mess. I bought the new Dior, Dior Naked. Have used a few times and think I like it. The compact is a little large though, don't they realize we want these for our purses? Nice that it's pretty and comes in a velvet cover, I guess that's how they justify charging $50, but I wish it was smaller.


----------



## Jujuma

I meant Dior Nude and after using for a few days I love it. It makes your skin look like your skin only better and with a glow. My search paid off. Highly recommend.


----------



## qwerty_s

I love the Dior nude BB. I use color no 2 and top it off with some concealer and powder where needed. To me, it's the perfect combination between bb cream and foundation. There's enough coverage if you don't have anything major to cover. Of cos if you need to, there's always concealer! 

I've never tried the hydra life bb cream tho, can't help you w that.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

bombed said:


> I currently use Dior Star . It is their best foundation yet! I have been religiously using Dior make up for over 10 years now and I used to use the Dior Forever foundation before. I have also tried Nude, but Star takes the prize.
> 
> I find that the consistency of the actual fluid is the perfect viscosity for easy application. The Nude foundation and BB creme are also too transparent and didn't offer any coverage. Also, with the Forever I could never find the right shade. I constantly bounced between 030 in the summer and 023 in the winter but neither shade was me. I currently use 023 in Star and it is a great match.
> 
> The foundation also nicely sets with the Dior Forever compact (I use 030 in that).




I agree!!!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

I love Dior shadows! Been having using it since my early 20s....but I can't use their skin care product, My face gets swollen and itchy and I need shots from my Dr....


----------



## Crystalina

I've never tried Dior Rouge, only Dior Addict and I HATED IT.  It felt like rubbings stick of butter all over my lips.

Anyway, I'm starting a new job soon and so I was looking online at Sephora. I noticed that Dior Rouge gets outstanding ratings.

I am considering getting the color "Charnelle" from their nude blush lip collection, but don't know if it's worth it. Up here in Canada it costs around $39!!!

Anyone tried this formula or have this color?

If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## bonjourErin

Dior addict fluid stick is the best lip product of color I've ever used.!!!!


----------



## Samantha S

I am into red lips lately and picked up rouge dior 999 and skin flash for a touch of light.


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up lip liner 775 holiday red.


----------



## bebeklein

Crystalina said:


> I've never tried Dior Rouge, only Dior Addict and I HATED IT.  It felt like rubbings stick of butter all over my lips.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting a new job soon and so I was looking online at Sephora. I noticed that Dior Rouge gets outstanding ratings.
> 
> I am considering getting the color "Charnelle" from their nude blush lip collection, but don't know if it's worth it. Up here in Canada it costs around $39!!!
> 
> Anyone tried this formula or have this color?
> 
> If so, what do you think of it?




Yes I have "swan" and I got it as a color match for my ysl nude beige.  Love the ysl shade but if lips are a little dry the lipstick seems to draw attention to those lines and cracks.  Ysl also seems to melt (texture similar to margarine) which can mean a messy application if not done with a mirror.  Dior swan is a little stiffer (still buttery/moisturizing/hydrating) but easier to apply on the go. I love the Dior formula and worth it!


----------



## bebeklein

bonjourErin said:


> Dior addict fluid stick is the best lip product of color I've ever used.!!!!




I've recently gotten into liquid lipsticks (Armani makes the best formula.  I have 2 colors but their shades are limited) but I am also fascinated by this Dior line!  It really is a hybrid and I initially passed on them when they launched because I swatched them on my arm and decided this is just a gloss and I'm over that phase because they wear off so quick.  But today I applied them to my lips and you have to wait for it to dry to see how it settles in and I could tell it had staying power.  I just need to decide on a color now!


----------



## misstrine85

Samantha S said:


> I am into red lips lately and picked up rouge dior 999 and skin flash for a touch of light.




I'm thinking about getting 999. May I ask your skintone? I am nc15-20 [emoji4]


----------



## Samantha S

I'm nc 15 

999 is such a wearable red.  Hope you get it soon


----------



## Bentley1

Picked up 4 of the new Dior Addict lipsticks.
Love the new packaging, super pretty & really like the magnetic closure. The gel formula is smooth & hydrating. Pic from my IG. Left to Right: Sparkling, Girl, Bold, Fashion Night


----------



## Deborah1986

Bentley1 said:


> Picked up 4 of the new Dior Addict lipsticks.
> Love the new packaging, super pretty & really like the magnetic closure. The gel formula is smooth & hydrating. Pic from my IG. Left to Right: Sparkling, Girl, Bold, Fashion Night
> 
> View attachment 3120043



I really died when i saw your pic beautiful   i need one  Thank you


----------



## Bentley1

Deborah1986 said:


> I really died when i saw your pic beautiful   i need one  Thank you




lol thank you so much! You should def pick one up when you get a chance! 44 shades to chose from too! [emoji3][emoji108][emoji168]


----------



## Deborah1986

Bentley1 said:


> lol thank you so much! You should def pick one up when you get a chance! 44 shades to chose from too! [emoji3][emoji108][emoji168]



Yes i think i go next week.. For a try


----------



## misstrine85

Samantha S said:


> I'm nc 15
> 
> 999 is such a wearable red.  Hope you get it soon



I tried it and it looked terrible on me  

Even though I have yellow undertones, my skin is still cool. And 999 turned the most warm orange on me 

This summer I were really tan (for me), a nc 20 leaning 25. And now I'm a nc20 leaning 15, so my regular red lipstiscks makes my skin looks dirty. I can't wait to go back to a pure nc15 so I can wear red lippie again


----------



## ozmodiar

Bentley1 said:


> Picked up 4 of the new Dior Addict lipsticks.
> Love the new packaging, super pretty & really like the magnetic closure. The gel formula is smooth & hydrating. Pic from my IG. Left to Right: Sparkling, Girl, Bold, Fashion Night
> 
> View attachment 3120043




So pretty! Are they a lot different than the old Dior Addicts?


----------



## Kyokei

I picked up the Skinflash pen plus Nude Shimmer Illuminating Powder last week. I'm absolutely in love with Nude Shimmer though still not 100% sold on the pen yet...

To those of you who use the pen, do you like it? How long does a pen tend to last you? I intend to use it as a highlighter, not a concealer.


----------



## sprezzatura

I'm in love with the cheek sticks, I bought two. 
I also really like the rouge dior lipstick in Continental, but I think I should wear a lipliner with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bentley1

ozmodiar said:


> So pretty! Are they a lot different than the old Dior Addicts?




Thank you! Honesty, I never tried the old formula so I can't say for sure. 
This new formula is hydra gel & it's really smooth & hydrating as well as glossy, but it stays put for hours. 
Also love than They're scent free, so I'm really happy with the formula!!


----------



## ozmodiar

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you! Honesty, I never tried the old formula so I can't say for sure.
> This new formula is hydra gel & it's really smooth & hydrating as well as glossy, but it stays put for hours.
> Also love than They're scent free, so I'm really happy with the formula!!




Thanks for the info! The old formula was nice but wore off fairly quickly so I'll have to try these.


----------



## Bentley1

ozmodiar said:


> Thanks for the info! The old formula was nice but wore off fairly quickly so I'll have to try these.




Yeah, definitely give these a try! [emoji3][emoji108]


----------



## Samantha S

I've just recently picked up the pen and love it. I used it to highlight and cover shadows and redness. Not sure how long it will lasts.


----------



## candiesgirl408

New to Dior, tried the door addict lip gloss and fell in love! 

Also tried the fluid one (like liquid lipstick) and also in love!


----------



## piosavsfan

Got a package in the mail the other day with a gift due to the end of the Dior Diva program...They will accept receipts for purchases prior to Sept 22nd for the next three months but after that all points will expire.


----------



## miss miniskirt

I just purchased the mini make up travel brushes & holiday couture make up palette will add photos once received excited


----------



## isrg08

I love their eyeshadows!  My color palette "Petal shine" No 809, always sold out!


----------



## bubbleloba

bonjourErin said:


> Dior addict fluid stick is the best lip product of color I've ever used.!!!!



ITA! My new favorite is Wonderland (575). Love the long staying power and the fact that it's not sticky at all!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Haven't opened the brush set or make up palette yet


----------



## miss miniskirt

Dior heaven


----------



## miss miniskirt

More Dior xx


----------



## nvie

I'm new to Dior's eyeshadow. I picked up 2 mono colours from Sephora today. Sequin and Royal Coral. I wonder about their staying power and if there's any fall out.


----------



## miss miniskirt

nvie said:


> I'm new to Dior's eyeshadow. I picked up 2 mono colours from Sephora today. Sequin and Royal Coral. I wonder about their staying power and if there's any fall out.




I have sequin it is good but you don't need alot & it stays on really well also! X


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## Samantha S

Happy to picked up dior products.


----------



## Hanna1

Do airports still carry the Creme de Rose lip balm?


----------



## LemonDrop

Is this the same product? Or are these two seperate products in a line called DiorShow Maximizer? The small one (which ssys Mascara base/primer) was a sample. I thought I bought full size but it says "lash plumping serum". It looks like the same product.


----------



## Samantha S

It's the same product. I received one sample too.


----------



## babysunshine

Just bought the long Dior Holiday Couture Collection Eye and Lip palette, love it! I might get the smaller version as well!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Little bit of Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Gotha lipstick


----------



## Jubes

Does anyone know where I can get the old Dior Addict Lipstick formula?  I like the high gloss look sometimes, but not all the time.

I think I liked the old formula better


----------



## purseprincess32

hotshot said:


> Dior Gotha lipstick


I love Dior Addict lipstick in Gotha # 967 too!


----------



## purseprincess32

Jubes said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the old Dior Addict Lipstick formula?  I like the high gloss look sometimes, but not all the time.
> 
> I think I liked the old formula better


I think you can ask at a Dior beauty counter or Sephora sometimes still carry the old Dior Addict lipsticks until they run out.


----------



## Samantha S

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3199170
> View attachment 3199171
> View attachment 3199172
> 
> 
> Little bit of Dior



Lovely dior products. The perfume is so nice and cute.


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## miss miniskirt

Christmas treats


----------



## purseprincess32

I love Dior Addict After Party lipstick! I love the new formula but still have some of the old formula lipsticks.


----------



## gatorpooh

These are my first Dior purchases and I am loving both. The Nude Air is great for every day wear and the Airflash for evenings and when I want more coverage. I also got a sample of the new Forever & Ever Primer which is amazing. I will be purchasing it as soon as my sample runs out


----------



## anitalilac

I am dissapointed they discontinued my favorite dior rouge serum in 760. The new ones does not feel good on my lips...


----------



## dotty8

I got the new Miss Dior body milk to match my favourite perfume


----------



## Kyokei

I went to pick up a new bottle of Diorstar Foundation today and ended up buying the new magenta mascara and the Milky Peach lip gloss as well.

Has anyone else been enjoying these lip glosses? The one I bought seems surprisingly long wearing for a gloss.


----------



## miss miniskirt

New Dior


----------



## miss miniskirt

Jelly mask
Hydra life mask
Dior black out non waterproof mascara
Lip glow
Lip glow new in tube 
Sample new one essential eye
Sample one essential 
Sample jelly mask
Mothersday pink ribbon


----------



## miss miniskirt

Forgot to add the nude matter bronzer powder with mini brush


----------



## miss miniskirt

More Dior


----------



## miss miniskirt

Cleansing water
Precious nail vernis 
Sample perfume &#128149;


----------



## miss miniskirt

Rainbow of samples


----------



## neshanta

miss miniskirt said:


> More Dior


ohhhhhh the packaging is so so pretty


----------



## neshanta

miss miniskirt said:


> Rainbow of samples


I usually get more excited about samples than the products I actually purchased.


----------



## neshanta

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3199170
> View attachment 3199171
> View attachment 3199172
> 
> 
> Little bit of Dior


awwwww so cute!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Polka dots love &#128133;&#127997;&#128149;&#127872;


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Wanted to say that I've been *loving* Dior skincare recently. One night I ran out of cleanser, so I ran to the mall and grabbed a bottle of the Purifying Foaming Cleanser and loved it! In the past week, I've been switching all of my skincare over to Dior. So far I love the Cleanser, the Purifying Toner, the HydraLife serum, the One Essential serum, and will be switching over to the HydraLife silk cream soon.


----------



## Miso5oup

Hello all! I am a fan of Dior makeup products. Im wondering where everyone usually buy their Dior? Seeing those nice boxes and wrapping...and samples! I only buy Dior lip glow , lip addict, glosses and air flash from sephora and i never get any samples. I bought the polka dot kit last week from the department store and they only put it in a plastic bag [emoji37]...


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up dior over curl mascara and art pen.


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up dior addict lipstick 951 too much. love this red, it's so wearable.


----------



## kuriso

Miso5oup said:


> Hello all! I am a fan of Dior makeup products. Im wondering where everyone usually buy their Dior? Seeing those nice boxes and wrapping...and samples! I only buy Dior lip glow , lip addict, glosses and air flash from sephora and i never get any samples. I bought the polka dot kit last week from the department store and they only put it in a plastic bag [emoji37]...



I buy mine at the Dior cosmetics stand alone store at Las Vegas. They wrap it and give samples. Otherwise I buy it at nordstroms and they typically don't give any extras unless there's a promo !


----------



## purly

Miso5oup said:


> Hello all! I am a fan of Dior makeup products. Im wondering where everyone usually buy their Dior? Seeing those nice boxes and wrapping...and samples! I only buy Dior lip glow , lip addict, glosses and air flash from sephora and i never get any samples. I bought the polka dot kit last week from the department store and they only put it in a plastic bag [emoji37]...



I've gotten samples every time I order from Dior.com


----------



## miss miniskirt

Is anyone buying anything from Christmas collection this year 
Holiday sets or anything? X


----------



## miss miniskirt

Merry Christmas from Dior Beauty X [emoji173]️


----------



## Lovelee8

miss miniskirt said:


> Is anyone buying anything from Christmas collection this year
> Holiday sets or anything? X


I was interested in the Precious Embroidery eye shadow palette but I read a couple of negative reviews on the Nordstrom website, so I've decided to pass.


----------



## Thaotran

I was not a fan of Dior makeup until lately when they revamped the Dior Addict lipsticks. They are so much better now, more long lasting and moisturizing!! I also love the new Lip Tattoo, the best lip tint I've tried so far. This is the pic from my ig @ladydiorella . They are all my recent Dior lipsticks ❤️


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up the rosy glow blusher and rouge dior 169 in grege, my all time favourite nude colour.


----------



## alana171

Love love love the Rosy Glow blusher [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelbyrana

I recently bought:
Forever liquid foundation. I love it
Lip Glow
Lip Tattoo in Natural Rosewood
lip gloss in Diorama (WHICH I LOST AND CANNOT FIND ANYWHERE! I AM SO HEARTBROKEN).


----------



## Shelbyrana

How are their eye shadows? I like smaller eye palettes. I hate carrying around large ones. I just cannot do it. The Dior eye shadow compacts are the perfect size in my opinion. But how is their shadow quality?


----------



## alana171

I’ve just purchased one of the Christmas eye shadow pallets as it can be removed from the case after, so I’ll let you know what the payoff is like tomorrow. I can’t wait to try it, the colours are gorgeous. 
I’m becoming a real Dior convert!


----------



## Grande Latte

The Dior 2017 holiday eyeshadow (Ruby) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is divine. It's out of stock everywhere. Didn't get my hands on a palette. Perhaps it's good because I save $$$.


----------



## Qteepiec

These are too pretty to use. I may return it if I️ don’t plan on using because I️t looks like a world are
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3925080
View attachment 3925076


----------



## lalalatrisha

The Diorskin Nude BB Creme is discontinuing, and it's my holy grail !!!! I'm so sad, and have been searching so many stores so I can stock up on my 002 shade. I tried the Dior Hydra Life BB Creme, but the color selection is so limited and isn't as matte as the nude. I'm trying to find a new BB cream, but its so hard! Anyone else love this BB creme as much as I do?!


----------



## antarctica

lalalatrisha said:


> The Diorskin Nude BB Creme is discontinuing, and it's my holy grail !!!! I'm so sad, and have been searching so many stores so I can stock up on my 002 shade. I tried the Dior Hydra Life BB Creme, but the color selection is so limited and isn't as matte as the nude. I'm trying to find a new BB cream, but its so hard! Anyone else love this BB creme as much as I do?!



Give the YSL BB Cream a shot. I also liked the Diorskin BB but ended up trying the YSL one and love love love it!


----------



## dotty8




----------



## jiffer

I am totally in love with Doirshow Maximizer 3d triple volume plumping lash primer. It is amazing. It gives my lashes tons of volume with out making them feel weighed down or clumpy. I cant live without this stuff. lol


----------



## tutu2008

lalalatrisha said:


> The Diorskin Nude BB Creme is discontinuing, and it's my holy grail !!!! I'm so sad, and have been searching so many stores so I can stock up on my 002 shade. I tried the Dior Hydra Life BB Creme, but the color selection is so limited and isn't as matte as the nude. I'm trying to find a new BB cream, but its so hard! Anyone else love this BB creme as much as I do?!


Did you find an alternative? It was my fave as well, so sad they discontinued it.. I’ve got 1-3 day’s supply left


----------

